# Show me your fruit!



## urchin

Ok, I'll admit it - I've become obsessed with the fruit and veg in my ticker!

This week I'm a blueberry - what are you??????


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Prune!...and thanks to pg symptoms I've been eating them too:haha:


----------



## Elhaym

I don't have a fruit ticker but I know im an olive :haha: it's mad how fast they grow isn't it? 

And yes I am a geek who knows all the first tri fruits off by heart without a ticker :blush:


----------



## Affyash

I'm almost a blueberry! :)


----------



## cmarie33

Lime! :D


----------



## c1403

LIME

Cant wait till next week and I'm a plum xxxxxx


----------



## Jslyn9996

Lol.. Im a peach!


----------



## MrsKB 82

I'm a peach - has gone so quickly.
However, after much consideration, I think the lime and the plum are the wrong way round!
xxx


----------



## Jslyn9996

It does go fast!! Hard to believe we have a little peach with legs in us!


----------



## gamblesrh

im a raspberry this week


----------



## akerie

I'm a Papaya for the 3rd time............


----------



## 17thy

A small prune xD


----------



## WantsALittle1

I'm a sweet pea. Has anyone else noticed that a sweet pea is not actually a vegetable, but a flower? They should replace sweet pea with lentil :p


----------



## MrsKB 82

Jslyn9996 said:


> It does go fast!! Hard to believe we have a little peach with legs in us!

I know! Couldn't believe how clear the legs and arms were (stretching!) at our scan on Monday. Amazing.
The 20 week scan is going to properly freak me out, lol.
xxx


----------



## Little G

Yay!! Im an olive! :happydance:
xxx


----------



## DeeDee80

This week I'm a prune!


----------



## Matos2010

urchin said:


> Ok, I'll admit it - I've become obsessed with the fruit and veg in my ticker!
> 
> This week I'm a blueberry - what are you??????


Im obsessed too!!! HAHAHA im a blueberry this week! My hubby now asks what veggy/fruit are we this week?!? HAH


----------



## mommybear1977

urchin said:


> Ok, I'll admit it - I've become obsessed with the fruit and veg in my ticker!
> 
> This week I'm a blueberry - what are you??????

I don't have that one but I think that we are due on the same day? I am due Oct 9th so I must be a blueberry also. ;)


----------



## Happily

I am due the same day also, and am a blueberry.


----------



## Lyd

I'm a banana lol baby looked bigger than a bloody banana at my scan yesterday!!! It's belly was measuring a day more than the rest of it's body lol xx


----------



## cassarita

I'm a lime according to this ticket but a large plumb according to WTE I duno lol


----------



## wanaBmummy

i feel so small now lol ...i'm an apple seed :D :haha: xx


----------



## dids

I'm a blueberry on Saturday... my hen do!! My OH keeps singing the muller light advert! 'I got my blueberries!!'


----------



## Care76

Tomorrow my LO will be a sweat pea (or lentil according to WTE app)!


----------



## pleaseMum

I'm a prune....roll on Lime!!!


----------



## ace28

I'm a green olive... although I was a raspberry and now an olive. Anyone else feel these two are exactly the same size? LOL.


----------



## armywife11

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt122bdb.aspx


----------



## Murrie

I'm a lime this week.


----------



## armywife11

I am not 100% positive if these things are right! lol I use three sites to track my pregnancy and after the apple seed they give different examples some which I find are very different in size.


----------



## Marini_Mare

wanaBmummy said:


> i feel so small now lol ...i'm an apple seed :D :haha: xx

haha me too! appleseed here, itty bitty still... can't wait to graduate to an actual fruit! :blush::haha:


----------



## Miss Broody

I'm a blue berry too and i admit i am an adict!! I counted down to bein one, its so exciting!!! I think it helps my DH relate as well. x


----------



## mazndave

I'm a blueberry and will be a raspberry on Sunday! My hubby also asks me 'what fruit is it today?'!


----------



## Mrsctobe

Aubergine/eggplant :) x


----------



## Miss Broody

mazndave said:


> I'm a blueberry and will be a raspberry on Sunday! My hubby also asks me 'what fruit is it today?'!

My husband does this too! And calls the baby whatever fruit we are this week!


----------



## x Helen x

I'm a LIME! Woohoo! I remember when a lime seemed like ages away, can't believe how quickly the time goes :)


----------



## freddie

I am a lime too :) But how comes the lime comes before the plum... that seems backwards?!


----------



## hayleyh26

I'm a lime! :flower: xx


----------



## spikey doodle

Haha this is so funny! I love that ticker too!!

I'm a LIME, until tomorrow... :D


----------



## spikey doodle

Miss Broody said:


> mazndave said:
> 
> 
> I'm a blueberry and will be a raspberry on Sunday! My hubby also asks me 'what fruit is it today?'!
> 
> My husband does this too! And calls the baby whatever fruit we are this week!Click to expand...

Lol, that's so funny!! My husband does exactly the same. "How's the lime today?"


----------



## armywife11

rachelkt said:


> I am a lime too :) But how comes the lime comes before the plum... that seems backwards?!

apparently they are small limes (or large plums) :haha:


----------



## Matos2010

armywife11 said:


> rachelkt said:
> 
> 
> I am a lime too :) But how comes the lime comes before the plum... that seems backwards?!
> 
> apparently they are small limes (or large plums) :haha:Click to expand...

LOL i thought the same thing but when i was at the grocery store the other day I compared!  Limes are definitely smaller than plums!


----------



## Ethereal

Olive :haha:
I hate olives..ick :(


----------



## Bells81

I'm a raspberry - I'm missing my fruit ticker! Sort it our thebump.com!


----------



## LaurenDC

The bump is down!!! Was so looking forward to graduating to the PEACH today!!! Reached 13 weeks today - so excited. :)


----------



## pleaseMum

I'm a lime!!!!! I'm finally a lime :happydance: I'll be even more happy when I hit plum next week!!!! One more week until my ultrasound too :)


----------



## Agcam

Depends on which website you look at :)

I'm either a fig graduating to lime, or a lime graduating to plum tomorrow.


----------



## gamblesrh

i am a green olive as of yesterday


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Sweet Pea!!!!!! Then friday, I'm not sure what baby will be !


----------



## DrakensMom

I'm an olive, which is funny because ive been wanting to eat olives for the last 2 days!


----------



## MrsR3AM5

Not a fruit...I'm a vegetable...I guess. At least I categorize an olive as a veg.


----------



## Miss Broody

Haha you know the funniest thing about this ticker is the fruite comparison it leads to with us all going but x is bigger than Y or why is it A instead of B!! Hahaha I dont get the plum vs lime thing either. 

I will be a resberry tommorrow!! Get in!!! I remember being a poppy seed and being like OMG i have so far to go till i am a actual fruit!!


----------



## urchin

I'm a raspberry too :D


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

I have waaaay too many tickers now! lol Just been and added my fruit ticker :D X


----------



## ace28

Okay I admit it, I'm posting again just to see what fruit I am this week. 10 weeks, finally double digits baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Miss Broody

ace28 said:


> Okay I admit it, I'm posting again just to see what fruit I am this week. 10 weeks, finally double digits baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congraulations on the 10 week mark and your little prune!!!


----------



## caramelly

peach!! I feel like the last time I check I was the size of a apple seed.. lol


----------



## gamblesrh

ace28 said:


> Okay I admit it, I'm posting again just to see what fruit I am this week. 10 weeks, finally double digits baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

ill be in double digits on monday


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

ace28 said:


> Okay I admit it, I'm posting again just to see what fruit I am this week. 10 weeks, finally double digits baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Iv come on to do exactly the same! :winkwink: and i am also a little prune! A prune of all things, ha it makes me laugh x


----------



## Twister

I'm an olive! Just under an inch in size, it really is amazing. I also remember being a poppy seed and thinking "I've got ages to go to be a real fruit!".


----------



## Miss Jennifer

blueberry today!!


----------



## spikey doodle

Peach today! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mysteriouseye

Im a prune :) cant wait to be a peach :D xx


----------



## MaisyMay

I'm a prune :). Mysteriouseye we have the same due date! :) xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

Maisy that is fantastic :) we are the exact same weeks and everything :) how cool would that be if our babies come on the same dates :) xx


----------



## urchin

Still a raspberry!
change day is Monday for me - looking forward to being an olive!


----------



## MaisyMay

mysteriouseye said:


> Maisy that is fantastic :) we are the exact same weeks and everything :) how cool would that be if our babies come on the same dates :) xx

:happydance: That would be great, keep in touch :flower: Hope you and little one are doing well xx


----------



## twokiddos

I am a raspberry today!!!!!!!!


----------



## Care76

I am a blueberry!


----------



## urchin

I'm an olive! Wa-Haaaaaay! :dance:


----------



## Jadeblue18

Lime :happydance:


----------



## holden_babez

i dont remember what I am until after ive posted as its changing ALL the time now..

best of luck everyone

yay!! Im an AVocado now :)


----------



## gamblesrh

prune this week


----------



## gamblesrh

im now a lime and got to hear the heartbeat today at my appointment


----------



## Bon18

I have my two little limes this week :)


----------



## urchin

and I'm now a prune!
yaaay for wrinkled up me :dance:


----------



## Stinkerbell

im an apple pip :)


----------



## keepholdingon

I can't wait to go past a darn poppyseed!!! LOL

Don't want to get my hopes up obviously but also don't want to regret NOT doing it later-- hubby and I are going to start taking weekly pictures tomorrow (4 weeks even though I obv. have no tummy at all yet) and when we start getting to the bigger items (obviously not a poppyseed lol) I'm going to hold up the object next to a sign with the date, how many weeks I am and any funny applicable quotes and trivia =) Went out yesterday and bought a dry erase board and markers.


----------



## akerie

I'm an Eggplant again..........


----------



## StillFertile

That's sweet keepholdingon :)

I'm still a raspberry :)


----------



## Jadeblue18

Plum :)


----------



## keepholdingon

What is the progression? I can see the pics but I would like to know when you change to the next one.

I think appleseed comes at 5 weeks? or is it 6?


----------



## Affyash

Almost a prune! But for now...an olive! :)


----------



## charlie_lael

I'm a raspberry today, olive tomorrow! :)


----------



## charlie_lael

keepholdingon said:


> What is the progression? I can see the pics but I would like to know when you change to the next one.
> 
> I think appleseed comes at 5 weeks? or is it 6?

Yeah. It's an Appleseed at five and a sweet pea at six.


----------



## sandrass

I think my baby is a raspberry...lets see..


----------



## pleaseMum

I think I'm a plum??? lets see...lol

Oh I'm a peach....Fancy that!


----------



## lookin4bump

I am a blueberry today :)


----------



## urchin

The sweet pea one confuses me
In the UK a sweet pea is a flower
The pic on the ticker is just a plain old pea!


----------



## mysteriouseye

Almost a plum :)


----------



## whatwillbex

Im a sweeeeetttt peeaaa!! although if I look quickly it looks like an apple, then I panic... :dohh:


----------



## Miss Jennifer

I will show you today and tomorrow, because tomorrow, I think I become an olive!! I love my fruit ticker :)


----------



## Care76

Miss Jennifer said:


> I will show you today and tomorrow, because tomorrow, I think I become an olive!! I love my fruit ticker :)

I am also an olive tomorrow! :happydance:

Urch, a sweat pea is a flower here too, a very pretty one. I think because peas aren't the greatest of veggies they might be trying to make it sound better, lol. I don't know why else they call it that. :shrug:


----------



## mumto5

i think im a lime ......


----------



## Flip flop

Im 7 weeks today so not sure which fruit I am, will post this to find out


----------



## princess_1991

I'm a prune today!
Can't wait to graduate to a lime on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## emlets

I'm a lime now squeee


----------



## charlie_lael

I'm an olive! :)


----------



## ace28

I get to be a plum now! 12 weeks whoohoo! :happydance:


----------



## Preggos

Just became a PLUM today :)

1 more week and I am off to 2nd Tri Forum :)


----------



## urchin

Care76 said:


> Urch, a sweat pea is a flower here too, a very pretty one. I think because peas aren't the greatest of veggies they might be trying to make it sound better, lol. I don't know why else they call it that. :shrug:

Hmmm well that doesn't explain it at all! I was thinking, maybe our cousins across the waters call peas sweet peas ... but now I find you don't, the mystery remains!
Surely it can't be about fancying up the humble pea? After all, I'm a prune right now - how much less glamorous can you get?


----------



## Cata

I'm a sweetpea lol so tiny!


----------



## BunnySE

I totally want one of those tickers... LoL, neeeeed! x3


----------



## Miss Broody

Hehe i became a prune yesterday, not the nicest of "fruits" but getting into the big ones now!


----------



## x melanie x

I think i'm an olive?!


----------



## Ethereal

Stupid plum.
I liked being a lime better.


----------



## gamblesrh

Ethereal said:


> Stupid plum.
> I liked being a lime better.

limes are bigger then plums


----------



## Care76

I am an olive today!!!


----------



## BunnySE

Appleseed! o_0 That sir, is tiny.


----------



## glitterfly

Ooh I am a ....... Raspberry! I loooove raspberries too! Xxx


----------



## mumto5

i think im a plum now


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lime :)


----------



## gamblesrh

i will be a plum in 2 days


----------



## princess_1991

Yay today I'm a lime!! :happydance:


----------



## nightwings

i'm a prune right now, based off the charts :) but on tuesday i'll be in the Lime department :)


----------



## BunnySE

Apple seed!! =D My husband flipped out when one day I told it was a poppy seed and the next it was an apple, he totally doesn't believe me that it grows that fast! LOL


----------



## immy11

Aw i'm just a poppy seed! I can't wait to be an apple seed! :)


----------



## BunnySE

immy11 said:


> Aw i'm just a poppy seed! I can't wait to be an apple seed! :)

I think week four is when you turn apple seed =D These tickers are ingenious!


----------



## HisGrace

BunnySE said:


> Apple seed!! =D My husband flipped out when one day I told it was a poppy seed and the next it was an apple, he totally doesn't believe me that it grows that fast! LOL

I'm an apple seed too! I told hubby we were an apple seed today and he was amazed at how fast our bean is growing.


----------



## Betrix

I have an Appleseed!


----------



## katealim

Raspberry this week!


----------



## urchin

I'm just waiting for 6 o'clock - when I will become a lime!


----------



## urchin

Oooo Ooooo it changed at 5'0clock! 

I. Am. A. Lime.:wohoo:


----------



## Cata

I came back because now I'm a blueberry! yay!!!


----------



## SummerFairy

I'm a Raspberry.


----------



## Bon18

:wohoo: Plum time!


----------



## cutedimples

I am a peach...although i dont hav the ticker


----------



## gamblesrh

i am now a plum for the next week, and have officially made it to 12 weeks.


----------



## gamblesrh

i am now a peach and officially in my 2nd trimester


----------



## princess_1991

I'm a plum!!


----------



## urchin

I'm a plum tooooooo :D


----------



## HisGrace

I am a sweet pea.


----------



## Gabber

urchin said:


> I'm a plum tooooooo :D

I'm in the plum club too...yay plums!:)


----------



## shelleyanddan

I'm a new PRUNE!! Can't believe it!! And only one week until I'm a LIME!!!! Yaaaaayyyyyyy


----------



## beckyjoy4405

I have a teeny Blueberry Baby!!


----------



## sandrass

I want to see my fruit!!


----------



## Miss Broody

Oohhhhh i am a plum today!!!!!


----------



## corgankidd

Yay! Just became a blueberry! :D


----------



## pleaseMum

Orange.....Soon to be avacado I think :)


----------



## princess_1991

was moved forward at my scan today so my new fruit is a peach! 
yayy :haha:


----------



## katealim

I am a prune today!!! Never thought I'd be happy to be considered a prune :laugh2:


----------



## gamblesrh

today i am a lemon


----------



## leeann1002

Im a prune as of today

:happydance:


----------



## Blondiejay

I love the fruit ticker, I try not to see what everyone else is so that's its a surprise the next week!
Mine is a sweet pea :0)


----------



## gamblesrh

i am now the size of a navel orange....yay for making it to 15 weeks and also getting an ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## katealim

Still a lime...but not for too much longer!


----------



## Kirstyh249

I'm a plum :) got my scan on Thurs unbeleivably excited !! Hope all is ok !!


----------



## Cata

Prune as of today!! :happydance:

Scan tomorrow *fingers crossed*


----------



## tabitha561

Im a raspberry cant wait till im a olive lol


----------



## urchin

I'm a lemon - but a little confused...in what world is a lemon bigger than a peach???


----------



## Ginagg

I'm a prune yummmy!!!
Xxx


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm an olive as of today, but according to my scan I should've been an olive yesterday 
I'm looking forward to when I start becoming citrus fruit


----------



## Beankeeper

urchin said:


> I'm a lemon - but a little confused...in what world is a lemon bigger than a peach???

Maybe it's a big ol' Sicilian lemon? X


----------



## urchin

or an exceptionally runty peach? :rofl:


----------



## tabitha561

urchin said:


> I'm a lemon - but a little confused...in what world is a lemon bigger than a peach???

Its the length not how big it is :):)


----------



## katealim

tabitha561 said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> I'm a lemon - but a little confused...in what world is a lemon bigger than a peach???
> 
> Its the length not how big it is :):)Click to expand...

and it's a good thing cause who really wants there baby to transform from a melon to a banana??? :haha:


----------



## gamblesrh

I have made it to an avocado


----------



## leeann1002

So happy i am now past 12 weeks :0)


----------



## impatientmumm

Made it to a Raspberry today will be happy when I'm a lime and my scan shows a healthy bean xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im a rasberry too today!! So excited, cant wait for the lime!! xxx


----------



## tabitha561

Im almost a prune cant wait till im a lime :)


----------



## Stinkerbell

I'm a prune :)


----------



## celticmum

Currently a juicy lime...looking forward to hitting plum stage next week and finally seeing LO :D :happydance:


----------



## katealim

Feeling peachy today!!!


----------



## princess_1991

Yay avocado today :happydance:


----------



## urchin

I'm a big juicy orange!


----------



## traceyAndLee

im a appel seed


----------



## Bergebabe

I think im an olive!!

the jump from prune to lime seems huge!

yup an olive hehe


----------



## gamblesrh

I am now an onion:thumbup:


----------



## urchin

and I'm an avocado :D


----------



## gretavon

im almost a peach!!


----------



## gamblesrh

I have made it to 18 weeks and proud to announce that baby is now the size of a sweet potato, and I will have my gender scan in 1 week and 5 days,and I am also feeling it kick me like crazy


----------



## tabitha561

Im a Lime!!! Almost a plum yay


----------



## lindsinc

I'm obsessed with mine too :) Mine just moved up to an orange today. Yayyyy :D


----------



## haydenmummy

im only a prune haha


----------



## horseypants

I'm a raspberry :).


----------



## Mum0709

Think I'm a sweetpea lol


----------



## urchin

Woo hooo I'm an onion :dance:


----------



## kaylajade.x

I'm an Avocado... I'm actually allergic to those :blush: lol 
x


----------



## Stinkerbell

I'm a plum!!


----------



## Mammatotwo

Just checking what I am today...

Edit - green olive


----------



## Ethereal

Mango.
Tasty :haha:


----------



## impatientmumm

10 weeks today accoring to LMP - Woohoo double figures!!


----------



## keepholdingon

11 weeks today, Woohoo!


----------



## utterbubble

Are the lime and plum wrong way around? hmmm they should change that! x


----------



## babybirdangel

Mammatotwo said:


> Just checking what I am today...
> 
> Edit - green olive

We are due the same day!:happydance:


----------



## Bergebabe

im 11 weeks today too xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

IM a prune today :)


----------



## celticmum

A perfect peach, almost a lovely lemon! Time's going so fast...


----------



## tabitha561

I got pushed up so.. I am a plum now :)


----------



## princesspreg

Right now I am an apple seed. How cute. :)


----------



## tabitha561

Yum peaches sound sooooo good...


----------



## princess_1991

Sweet potato :happydance:


----------



## bbn2

yay! I am a lime today :) I am so glad I getting close to 2nd tri


----------



## Chelle_E

think im an olive today? only one way to find out!


----------



## Chelle_E

raspberry!!


----------



## horseypants

I'm an olive today! :dance:


----------



## Sarahcake

Weeeeeeee!

Im a lime today!! 2nd tri is coming closer and closer now :D


----------



## princesspreg

Sweetpea

:)


----------



## keepholdingon

Lime and soon to be plum on Wed!!! woohoo!!! :holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## gamblesrh

we have made it to a mango, and we get to find out what our mango is on friday


we are having a boy for sure, he was not shy at all


----------



## Stinkerbell

Im a peach! Wahhooooo!


----------



## urchin

I'm not a fruit this week - I'm a vegetable!

Yaaay for the sweet spud :D


----------



## sassy_mom

This week I am an apple seed! 

I think that my prenatal vitamin is making me sick. I have been fine every day until I take my vitamin. Any thoughts? My sister-in-law had a problem with the iron in hers making her sick.


----------



## AmberDW

I'm obsessed with it too!!!!! LOL!!! I haven't thought of a nickname for this little one yet so I always call it what I am that week! I loved being blueberry, it's just cute!


----------



## AmberDW

ooohhh oooohhhhh raspberry!!! I didn't even know I changed today!!!!! cute cute


----------



## AmberDW

sassy..I had this problem too and tried it with food, without food, in the morning, then at night..it was horrible. Then the OH suggested I eat something with protein in the morning and then wait 30 minutes, so far so good!!!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

AmberDW said:


> sassy..I had this problem too and tried it with food, without food, in the morning, then at night..it was horrible. Then the OH suggested I eat something with protein in the morning and then wait 30 minutes, so far so good!!!!!


Ok. I will have to try that. Thanks so much! I was doing great today ... until I took that vitamin. Now I am stuck in my recliner sucking on a peppermint preggie pop hoping to keep everything down. bleh!


----------



## gamblesrh

sassy_mom said:


> This week I am an apple seed!
> 
> I think that my prenatal vitamin is making me sick. I have been fine every day until I take my vitamin. Any thoughts? My sister-in-law had a problem with the iron in hers making her sick.

i quit taking mine because of it and just ate more with all the vitamins in it each day


----------



## kayyheyy

Sweet pea over here!:)


----------



## corgankidd

Yay I'm a peach today!! I feel like I can finally start to relax :happydance:


----------



## keepholdingon

TADAAAA!!! Today I am a plum!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## Mum0709

Blueberry here :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

TODAY Im a LIME! :)


----------



## Bergebabe

im a plum im a plum woop woop


----------



## quail

sorry, just thought i would see what i was,lol.x


----------



## kayyheyy

I cant wait to become a blueberry!!


----------



## At.Last.x

I'm a blueberry  xx


----------



## leeann1002

Im a..... 

X


----------



## JCh

Can't wait to be out of the seeds... LOL


----------



## princess_1991

Mango??

EDIT: yayy mango :happydance:


----------



## Sarahcake

At last!!!!
Im a PLUM!!!!!! *massive excitement!*


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Very happy to be an appleseed :happydance: x


----------



## TeirrahBea

im a sweetpea! man time is going so fast, it seems a few days ago i was only 4 weeks! Now, by monday i'll be seven weeks! oh my!


----------



## bbn2

I am a plum today!!! I am so excited to be almost out of the first tri.


----------



## Chieri

My baby is the size of a blueberry, it's nearly a kidney bean


----------



## celticmum

Yay, finally an Orange today! 
Only a month to go until the anomaly scan...time has sped up ridiculously!


----------



## sassy_mom

This week I am a sweat pea!! So exciting!!


----------



## hunni12

mines is poppy seed haha, very tiny


----------



## JCh

hunni12 said:


> mines is poppy seed haha, very tiny

In 2 days you will be an appleseed! That's quite a bit larger but yes, still small.....
Let's hope time rushes past us!


----------



## x-ginge-x

:D Im a plum :wohoo:


----------



## gamblesrh

My baby boy is the size of a banana and being named Leland Randall


----------



## princesspreg

Blueberry? How cute and small. :)


----------



## urchin

I'm a mango!

Go Go Mango!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Tomorrow i ll be a plum!! sooo exciting!! :)


----------



## kayyheyy

blueberry!!! yayyy


----------



## keepholdingon

Let's see... 13 weeks today!!!

ETA: A peach!!!

PS- Girls, I am SO excited! Hubby has given me the clear to become a foster parents for animals in need here in Florida. I am so excited to foster pets that would otherwise have no chance at life, training them and giving them lots of hugs and kisses til they are ready to adopt! WOOHOO!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Got pushed back to prune...BOOO :(


----------



## gamblesrh

sallyhansen76 said:


> Got pushed back to prune...BOOO :(

why?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Had 1st scan today and he is only measuring 10w4d :( booo


----------



## gamblesrh

sallyhansen76 said:


> Had 1st scan today and he is only measuring 10w4d :( booo

I'm sorry just remember that you just have to wait a little longer to meet him/her


----------



## princess_1991

I'm a cantaloupe :wohoo:

Although I have no idea what one is :shrug:


----------



## Lil_Moma

Banana :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Got pushed forward a day today at my NT scan so I am now

*drumroll*

A PEACH! WOOT


----------



## Celestine

I am now blueberry status!!! Woohoo !


----------



## JCh

I'm no longer a seed, I'm a Sweet Pea!!!!!! Woo Hoo!


----------



## sassy_mom

I've moved onto a blueberry now!!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## babyfeva

Yaay I'm a plum!


----------



## gretavon

Ta da! I'm an avocado


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Ive grown from a seed into a Sweetpea :D


----------



## celticmum

A lovely avocado! (-Although it is making me hungry for one! :haha: )


----------



## bbn2

I am now a peach :)


----------



## lambchops

Ive got 2 peaches too!! I love seeing what fruit I am each week!


----------



## verona

I'm a green olive lol


----------



## Chelle_E

Prune


----------



## urchin

I'm a cantaloupe!
Now _that_ sounds impressive :wohoo:


----------



## gamblesrh

I'm a pomagranate today


----------



## Elhaym

wow I'm a papaya today, getting bigger!


----------



## gamblesrh

This is such a great post. It's letting everyone know just how fast time flies by


----------



## Elhaym

I agree, I was an olive when I first posted in this thread :haha:


----------



## Sarahcake

Eek I'm a lemon! :D


----------



## babybambi2011

im not even sure, ill find out when i post this haha


----------



## Sarahcake

You are an olive :D Yay!!


----------



## JCh

So excited to be on to the next one :)


----------



## Snow Owl

Mines just a teeny Apple Seed! Can't wait until it's bigger, any idea what's next?


----------



## JCh

Snow Owl said:


> Mines just a teeny Apple Seed! Can't wait until it's bigger, any idea what's next?

Sweet pea, I was that last week!
Check this link, it tells you all of them
https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1


----------



## Nashramom

i am plum this week:)


----------



## babyfeva

Yaay I'm now a peach!


----------



## Stinkerbell

I'm a orange:)


----------



## sassy_mom

This week I am a raspberry!!! :) 8 weeks down!


----------



## gretavon

I am a delicious onion. yum yum. To celebrate last night around 1am my baby kicked my hand!!! yay! bring on the sweet potato or as my 2 y/o son calls them "tweet mapapatoes"


----------



## sallyhansen76

peachy peach!!!


----------



## celticmum

An onion! Must be quite a large onion! :haha:
3 more weeks til anomaly scan, yaaaay :happydance:


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:happydance: cant believe I am a blueberry x


----------



## Betheney

I'm a RASPBERRY!!!!!!!!!

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/8wtickers.png


----------



## gamblesrh

congrats to everyone for making it to where you are each week


----------



## leeann1002

Im a.....

X


----------



## MrsWaddlesan

Sweetpea here as of today !!! :happydance:


----------



## Chelle_E

lime!


----------



## princess_1991

Banana!!


----------



## bbn2

I think I am a lemon......


----------



## jrowenj

Im an olive! Yum!


----------



## sharan

I'm a plum I believe. Although I've not got the ticker...


----------



## krazi_kate

Yippee I am a lime!


----------



## lambchops

My what to expect app told me this morning im 2 lemons!


----------



## amd13

Just became a blueberry today!! :)


----------



## MetalMaiden

I'm a raspberry! Mmm :) fx stickybeans for all of us! :flower:


----------



## gamblesrh

22 weeks and im a papaya


----------



## gamblesrh

sharan said:


> I'm a plum I believe. Although I've not got the ticker...

your due on my husband's birthday, that's gonna be a good day


----------



## urchin

I'm now a banana :dance:


----------



## kaylajade.x

urchin said:


> I'm now a banana :dance:

I'm just behind you on Cantaloupe melon lol
x


----------



## darkstar

Blueberry! It feels like just yesterday I was one of those little seeds wishing I was a bit more substantial


----------



## verona

Lime :)


----------



## Leliana

I'm finally a peach! I can't believe how big baby is! It felt like I was a seed for soooo long!! xx


----------



## Stinkerbell

I'm a avocado :)


----------



## Preciousone

I'm a pea lol I'd live to be a watermelon lol


----------



## katealim

Should be a mango today!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

I think I'm an orange today?! Yay!!

Edit: yes I am!! Woot!


----------



## gretavon

Oh snap! Sweet potato!!!!!


----------



## loub127

Yey! Green olive!! Grow faster little olive!! :) x


----------



## JCh

Raspberry!!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## babyfeva

Yaaay lemon!


----------



## sassy_mom

Made it to an olive!!! :) Moving right along. :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

Papaya!!

Turns out I'm now going to be stuck as a papaya for the next 3 weeks because it doesn't change again until eggplant at 25 weeks :dohh:


----------



## bbn2

yay! I am an orange!


----------



## gamblesrh

princess_1991 said:


> Papaya!!
> 
> Turns out I'm now going to be stuck as a papaya for the next 3 weeks because it doesn't change again until eggplant at 25 weeks :dohh:

you have to be kidding me. i dont want to be a papaya for 3 weeks i want to move up in the chain of progress.


----------



## princess_1991

I think once you turn to egg plant your that for 3 or 4 weeks too :dohh:


----------



## katrus78

You can look up your fruit in between stages on here:
https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1

I am a prune!


----------



## Snow Owl

I'm a blueberry today! :)


----------



## lambchops

My what to expect app says today im a navel orange!


----------



## keepholdingon

Wassssupppp orange?!


----------



## urchin

Oh noes :(

I don't wanna be a papaya for 3 weeks :brat:


----------



## kaylajade.x

urchin said:


> Oh noes :(
> 
> I don't wanna be a papaya for 3 weeks :brat:

Me toooo!! I look forward to my ticker changing every week :nope: lol 
x


----------



## kayyheyy

Im almost a prune!!


----------



## NaturalMomma

I'm just seeds :)


----------



## gaer

Blueberry baby!


----------



## gamblesrh

I am now a grapefruit and it doesn't feel like it, this little man feels like hes's much bigger then that when he kicking and flipping around in there.


----------



## urchin

I'm a papaya!

settles down to sulk for next 3 weeks :(


----------



## kaylajade.x

Finally a banana! :wohoo:
x


----------



## ami1985

im a raspberry :) xx


----------



## darkstar

I think I should have become a raspberry by now.... I find the bump is slow because of time differences (I'm in NZ) it takes forever to tick over to the right week


----------



## cherrylee

Let's see if I can get this thing to work...

YAY IT WORKED!


----------



## gamblesrh

urchin said:


> I'm a papaya!
> 
> settles down to sulk for next 3 weeks :(

You won't be at a papaya for the next 3 weeks your ticker will change next week to a grapefruit, but it is still the same size as a papaya.


----------



## keepholdingon

Wasssupppp avocado!


----------



## Sarahcake

Yay! Avocado! :D this week has flown by actually!


----------



## gretavon

Yay I'm a mango!! And the doctor just came in and said they're releasing me from the hospital in the morning!!!!!!!!!! Kitty cats, mommas coming home!!!!!


----------



## patooti

I get so excited waiting for the fruit to change. I am still just a wee appleseed but I know I get a sweet pea on Saturday and I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## impatientmumm

Woohoo I'm an avocado - so close to half way now times seems to going so quickly!


----------



## JCh

Olive!!!!!


----------



## leeann1002

Im a......


----------



## DragonflyWing

Poppy seed! :happydance:


----------



## mummof1

Yay a plum!!! :)


----------



## sassy_mom

Prune today!!! :cloud9::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## babyfeva

Navel orange today!


----------



## loub127

Woohoo!! Prune!! 2 weeks today til my scan :)


----------



## Roma3

Yay! Big fat juicy plum today!


----------



## dontlikeit

prune here!


----------



## celticmum

Mango baby today! Anomaly scan next week, woohoo! Time going so fast now :happydance:


----------



## princesspreg

Lime!!!


----------



## bbn2

I'm a avocado yum!!


----------



## princess_1991

23 weeks - still a papaya :dohh:


----------



## mellyboo

I'm a banana!


----------



## gamblesrh

I'm a cantaloupe this week and I am at v-day yay only 4 more months to go til I see my little prince


----------



## CKC1982

Im finally an Olive!! Feels tiny compared to a melon or a bananna!


----------



## Sarahcake

CKC1982 said:


> Im finally an Olive!! Feels tiny compared to a melon or a bananna!

But its still epic progress! :D Getting closer to the end of that nasty first tri every day :)


----------



## CKC1982

Sarahcake said:


> CKC1982 said:
> 
> 
> Im finally an Olive!! Feels tiny compared to a melon or a bananna!
> 
> But its still epic progress! :D Getting closer to the end of that nasty first tri every day :)Click to expand...

LOL it is epic isnt it. gonna have a look and see just how big of an olive I have tomorrow at my scan. LOL maybe Ill get upgraded to a prune or something. :winkwink:


----------



## Sarahcake

CKC1982 said:


> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CKC1982 said:
> 
> 
> Im finally an Olive!! Feels tiny compared to a melon or a bananna!
> 
> But its still epic progress! :D Getting closer to the end of that nasty first tri every day :)Click to expand...
> 
> LOL it is epic isnt it. gonna have a look and see just how big of an olive I have tomorrow at my scan. LOL maybe Ill get upgraded to a prune or something. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed! Best of luck with your scan :)


----------



## cbass929

I'm a SWEET PEA!! :) so tiny but so excited!


----------



## darkstar

I think I have turned into an olive today


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im a wee poppy seed...lol!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I cant wait to be a fruit lol


----------



## CKC1982

keepthefaithx said:


> I cant wait to be a fruit lol

hahahaha, that made me LOL :winkwink:


----------



## yellow11

I'm a poppyseed too :)


----------



## gamblesrh

i don't even remember being a poppyseed any more


----------



## keepholdingon

Mmmmmmm stinky onion!!!


----------



## Snow Owl

I'm a rasberry! Can't believe it's only an olive next week as thats practically no size difference! Looks like it shoots up in size after that though!


----------



## kayyheyy

Limeeeee!!


----------



## Roma3

13 weeks today- need to update ticker as got moved ahead on my scan..

Am I a PEACH now?! X


----------



## Sarahcake

I should have changed to an onion by now...

...yup I'm an onion!


----------



## loub127

Today I am a........


----------



## loub127

Lime!!!!!!! Wooohoooo!! Decent sized fruit!!! :)


----------



## JCh

PRUNE.... If only I were a peach already!


----------



## Stinkerbell

Sweet potato :)


----------



## BeckaBoo88

YAY my baby is a papaya today :) I like papaya's, so this week I like my baby :) Next week might not be a good week for baby. Will have to wait and see what fruit/veg he is! lol

Becka x

ps: I love my baby very much every week!!!


----------



## mimi1979

Raspberry :happydance:. Can't wait to be an olive next week:winkwink:


----------



## babyfeva

My baby's an avocado!


----------



## Jezzielin

Why is it everytime I see this thread I want to post -> :holly:!!! :haha:

Anyway, I am a PLUM! Soon to be an apricot!!!:happydance:


----------



## kayyheyy

I cant wait till im a plum!


----------



## celticmum

A lovely melon today (and anomaly scan today, *so excited/nervous*)!
:happydance:


----------



## bbn2

I'm a stinkin onion I believe!


----------



## MetalMaiden

la-la-la-la lime!!

cant wait to be a plum this week, but looking forward to a peach next week!! :thumbup:


----------



## yellow11

Yay!! I'm an apple seed this week! :dance:


----------



## gamblesrh

Cauliflower-25 weeks only 15 to go


----------



## mimi1979

Hooray!!! I am a green olive this week :wohoo:. Can't wait to be a prune next week :happydance:


----------



## keepholdingon

Let see...

Mmmm a sweet potato!


----------



## loub127

Can't believe I'm finally a plum :cloud9: Scan tomorrow!!! Wooohooooooo!!! x


----------



## Sarahcake

Woot!! Sweet potato :D 
2 weeks exactly until my anomoly scan :D


----------



## Farida_2013

I feel so tiny! I am a Sweetpea! :blush:


----------



## Roma3

Yeah baby!! I'm a LEMON!!! X


----------



## helena

Farida_2013 said:


> I feel so tiny! I am a Sweetpea! :blush:

m too. am delighted!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Farida_2013

helena said:


> Farida_2013 said:
> 
> 
> I feel so tiny! I am a Sweetpea! :blush:
> 
> m too. am delighted!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Oooo My Bumb Buddy!! :happydance:


----------



## gretavon

A banana!! Delish...exspecially with ice cream and hot fudge!!! And its a boy!!!!


----------



## urchin

I'm _still_ a papaya - it all slows down when you get to papayas :((


----------



## LarLar

I am a cantaloupe melon! :) :flow: xx


----------



## hopefulfor09

I have to get a fruit ticker.......


----------



## sassy_mom

Plum today!! YAY!


----------



## Farida_2013

Still a Sweet Pea! :shrug:

I am every few hours frantically looking at my iphone app to see if the fruit has changed... Yes I know it changed by week but seriously am I the only one who has hope? hehehe


----------



## sweetcheeks85

And today i am a....................LIME :D


----------



## bbn2

I am a sweet potato. I love sweet potatos yum!


----------



## princess_1991

Finally I'm an eggplant after 3 weeks of being a papaya and apparently I'm now stuck as an egg plant for 4 weeks :dohh:


----------



## CKC1982

Im finally a LIme!!! woooooooooooooooooooo :)


----------



## babyfeva

yaay, onion!


----------



## leeann1002

Im a......

X


----------



## Peggylicious

i'm an orange right now :)


----------



## celticmum

A banana en-route to becoming a papaya! :happydance:


----------



## lambchops

I am a sweet potato :)


----------



## poutie

Prune! I think I'll pass on eating any though


----------



## lambchops

poutie said:


> Prune! I think I'll pass on eating any though

in the next few weeks you'll probably consider it though hehe :haha:if your anything like a lot of us xx


----------



## 20something

I'm a...


----------



## 20something

stuffed green olive....yep feel like one sometimes too :)


----------



## urchin

I'm an aubergine - at long last!


----------



## yellow11

I'm a sweetpea! :dance: getting slowly bigger now!


----------



## JCh

Lime!


----------



## F0xybabe

Kidney bean this week.


----------



## gamblesrh

Me and my lettuce baby are enjoying the beach this week


----------



## mimi1979

Prune!!! :happydance:


----------



## BabyDragon

Today... I am a raspberry!


----------



## darkstar

Lime!


----------



## Farida_2013

Today I am FINALLY a Blueberry! yay! it seems as if I was a sweet pea for ages haha :happydance:


----------



## countrybaby

I'll be a prune on Thursday :) :)


----------



## keepholdingon

I think I'm a cantaloupe today?!?!

EDIT: Oops! Mango!!! YUM. I thought cantaloupe was too big!


----------



## ninjababy

Aww im still tinyyyyyyyyy poppyseedsssssssss


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Blueberry!


----------



## Sarahcake

I think I'm a mango now :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Green Olive!


----------



## Roma3

Woop woop!! 

A bit fat tangy orange! :)


----------



## JCh

Plum :)


----------



## helena

yeeehaw i am a kidney bean. not technically a fruit but nevermind!


----------



## JCh

helena said:


> yeeehaw i am a kidney bean. not technically a fruit but nevermind!

It would be a blueberry according to the ticker :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I'm a peach today!


----------



## FaintlyPreg

I haven't got the ticker but checked earlier and I just upgraded to appleseed!


----------



## gretavon

Uhhhh...I am a...


----------



## gretavon

Papaya!!! I have actually never seen one so I'll go by another wedsite saying its the size of a spaghetti squash.


----------



## gretavon

C'mon watermelon!


----------



## hunni12

I'm a plum!

Question...sorry if I sound daft but is a lemon actually bigger than a lime?


----------



## Peggylicious

yes i think a lemon is bigger than a lime!

today i went from orange to avocado :happydance:


----------



## loub127

Drumroll............................


----------



## loub127

I'm a peach!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Am I second tri now???


----------



## JCh

Depends on where you read, each site seems to vary, some say 13 weeks, others say 14.... You are 3 months at 14 weeks however, so I think this is how most people go...


----------



## Farida_2013

Funny but whenever i get updates for this thread i check my fruit.. even if it was on the same day.. AS IF I will change fruits in 2 hours lol one can only hope


----------



## sweetcheeks85

I believe today I am a Plum :happydance:


----------



## bbn2

I'm a mango....hmmmm I have never had a mango


----------



## hopefulfor09

gonna find a fruit ticker


----------



## gamblesrh

I'm a rutabaga this week and go to the doctor on Thursday. I can't wait to hear my little mans heartbeat.


----------



## mimi1979

I'm a lime this week :happydance:


----------



## yellow11

im a blueberry this week :dance:


----------



## loub127

It's Lemon day!!!! Yippppppeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## Roma3

I'm an AVACADO!!! 

Never had one of those .


----------



## Sarahcake

Im a cantaloupe (I think lol) and today I found out were team BLUE!


----------



## GlitterandBug

I'm a raspberry - cute!!


----------



## Clairex20

Im a BLUEBERRY! :) x


----------



## keepholdingon

I am...... A cantaloupe... Holy cow?!?! :O


----------



## JCh

I'm peachy! LOL


----------



## Doodlebug.

im a appleseed...what comes next?


----------



## JCh

Doodlebug. said:


> im a appleseed...what comes next?

Sweetpea is next. 
Here is the chart https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1


----------



## sassy_mom

YAY! I'm a lemon!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## DragonflyWing

Two little raspberries! :D


----------



## bbn2

I'm a canalope. I love canalope and plan on buying some today!


----------



## Doodlebug.

:dance: i'm a sweetpea!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/a8d4458e.jpg*I'm a little blueberry* :cloud9:


----------



## Farida_2013

I am Finally a green Olive :happydance:


----------



## Farida_2013

Farida_2013 said:


> I am Finally a green Olive :happydance:

Oh WAIT a Rasberry LOL


----------



## YikesBaby

I am finally a prune! And thrilled! :)


----------



## cluckerduckie

:happydance::wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







blueberry!.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## yellow11

RASPBERRY!! :wohoo: :dance: :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## Taylah

I'm a yucky prune, exactly what mummy needs to eat to help her go to the loo - lol


----------



## sweetcheeks85

So happy to be 14 weeks and a.........
 



Attached Files:







lemon.jpg
File size: 3.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BabyDragon

Who would have thought... That I'l be saying... I'm glad to be a prune!


----------



## Jessica28

Olive!


----------



## gamblesrh

I have made it to an egg plant and my 3rd trimester, I can't wait to meet my little man:happydance:


----------



## mimi1979

I am happy to say that I am a PLUM this week. Hooray!!! :dance:


----------



## YikesBaby

Yay! I'm a lime! :)


----------



## fides

strawberry!


----------



## Farida_2013

This time I am *really* a green olive  hehe


----------



## numommy2b

We're a plum! :happydance:


----------



## SpicyWolf

So happy to be a lime! DH even asked today if I had a "lime baby" yet :haha:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Olive!! Yay!!


----------



## Mazzy17

Blueberry...mmmm blueberry pancakes!


----------



## keepholdingon

I am a....Banana! Yum!


----------



## Mrs5707

I'm a blueberry!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummy2be_x

What am i? I'm 12 weeks x


----------



## Roma3

I'm an ONION!! 

Mmm fried onions. X


----------



## ninjababy

Yay week 7 now!!


----------



## Sarahcake

I should be a bananananannnnaa today :)

Edit: yes I am woohoo!!


----------



## JCh

Lemon!!! It's come so quickly!


----------



## sassy_mom

I'm an ORANGE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## loub127

Wow!!! Time is going so fast now!! Can't believe I'm an orange!! :) x


----------



## LarLar

27weeks + 2days for me is a Eggplant. :flow: xx


----------



## HopefulPony

I'm a cute little poppyseed! My bub is tiny :)


----------



## lambchops

Ive been a mango for 2 weeks now! cant wait till midnight to check my app and see what it turns to!


----------



## fides

i'm a lime!!


----------



## Clairex20

Im a RASPBERRY! :) 8+3 weeks today x


----------



## lambchops

Today I am a banana!haha my fave fruit too!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Teeny Apple seed! x


----------



## bbn2

I am a banana yay!


----------



## BabyDragon

Today I am...A lime!!!


----------



## Stelly

Sweet pea today!


----------



## yellow11

I'm an........ Olive!!


----------



## simba383

Lime xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

One ticker says prune and another says strawberry:haha:


----------



## Farida_2013

WhisperOfHope said:


> One ticker says prune and another says strawberry:haha:

I personally would go with strawberry hehe :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Farida_2013 said:


> WhisperOfHope said:
> 
> 
> One ticker says prune and another says strawberry:haha:
> 
> I personally would go with strawberry hehe :thumbup:Click to expand...

me too lol more cute prunes are errr


----------



## cluckerduckie

9 weeks! Either grape or olive. DH likes to send me pictures. Sooooo excited!
 



Attached Files:







100MEDIA36IMAG0053.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MissPiggy

appleseeeed!!! lol


----------



## SpicyWolf

Plum today - yay!:cloud9:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

cluckerduckie said:


> 9 weeks! Either grape or olive. DH likes to send me pictures. Sooooo excited!

thats so cute of him:cloud9:


----------



## gamblesrh

29 weeks, acorn squash


----------



## GlitterandBug

Another PRUNE here!! :rofl:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm a lime today - seems so small. D'awwww.


----------



## Farida_2013

I am a Prune today :D :happydance:


----------



## jewelstar

I'm an appleseed!!!!! :)


----------



## YikesBaby

I am happy to be a plum today! :)


----------



## mimi1979

I am a peach this week! Yummy! :happydance:


----------



## Farida_2013

jewelstar said:


> I'm an appleseed!!!!! :)

Congrats!



YikesBaby said:


> I am happy to be a plum today! :)

mmm Plums :blush:


----------



## Taylah

Yay I'm a plum xx


----------



## keepholdingon

Feels like yesterday I was on here talking about being a poppyseed...and today, I am 22 weeks. My hormones are getting the best of me. I feel like happy crying as I write this. I can't believe that soon I'll be moving over to third trimester. I remember moving over to second trimester and feeling like the new kid in school. I knew a couple of people but felt like it was a foreign world of people who were experiencing things that I have not experienced yet. It's amazing how nervous I feel at the thought going into third tri soon! Those same, fluttery feelings come back but I am so excited at the same time! Weird how moving over to a different message board has become a pregnancy milestone to some of us. 

I proudly say that today I am a...Papaya!


----------



## Roma3

Today I am a sweet, sweet potato!!


----------



## Bubsta

Blueberry today!


----------



## Sarahcake

Today I am a papaya which is both awesome and really bloody scary at the same time!! I can't believe how fast it's been reaching this point. 

Everything up until 12 weeks dragged horribly but now the weeks are just disappearing! Not long now!


----------



## Cetarari

I'm a peach :happydance:


----------



## Clairex20

Im a GREEN OLIVE! :) x


----------



## loub127

It's Avocado day!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## JCh

ORANGE!!!!! Mmmmmm....


----------



## sassy_mom

I'm an avocado!!!!!!!! Holy Guacamole!!! :happydance:


----------



## cbass929

I will be a *PLUM* tomorrow! whoop whoop!! :)


----------



## darkstar

Lemon!


----------



## sara1786

my phone says i baby's the size of a cherry this week!!

pretty sure "the bump" ticker says baby is an olive :]


----------



## FathersDay

Some Iphone app says....

KUMQUAT. 

Of course i giggled.


----------



## sara1786

FathersDay said:


> Some Iphone app says....
> 
> KUMQUAT.
> 
> Of course i giggled.

haha, i saw that for next week & thought it was funny!


----------



## gretavon

I think I'm an eggplant!


----------



## gretavon

Yep


----------



## princess_1991

I'm FINALLY no longer an eggplant!

I'm a squash :happydance:


----------



## ninjababy

Yay Raspberry! Cant believe 4 weeks have passed since my BFP!


----------



## starzz

Yay raspberry!


----------



## Doodlebug.

I'm a raspberry :happydance:


----------



## bbn2

I'm a papaya


----------



## Mrs Munchkin

Lime :)


----------



## CandyApple19

im a poppy seed...LOL..


----------



## GlitterandBug

I'm a lovely lime! :thumbup:


----------



## gamblesrh

i have made it to a cucumber and only 70 days left to go= 10 weeks


----------



## Sushai

Lime!! Woohoo!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im a lime today much better then yucky prune:haha:


----------



## DragonflyWing

Prune! Or kumquat, if you look at other sources :)


----------



## SpicyWolf

Hooray a peach today!! Almost time for 2nd tri boards :cloud9:


----------



## yellow11

Today I'm......


----------



## yellow11

A prune .... Ick.... :(


----------



## BabyDragon

Plum! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Munchkin

plum 2day!


----------



## Jessica28

Lime!!!!


----------



## onemorebabe

I cant figure out how to get the ticker but its the size of a poppyseed....awwwww


----------



## urchin

I've _finally_ stopped being an aubergine - and am now a squash!


----------



## Farida_2013

Its past midnight and I am a....


----------



## Farida_2013

MEH! Well it's past midnight here.....


----------



## markswife10

Poppy seed :) I can't wait for baby bean to get bigger! :)


----------



## fides

peach!


----------



## YikesBaby

Peach! Woohoo!


----------



## BeccaxBump

I'm a plum! :dance:


----------



## paula181

I am sweetpea...........oooh wonder what I am tomorrow :dance:

xx


----------



## jewelstar

I'm a sweet pea!!!! Woohoo!!! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Blueberry I think! 

I can't wait to be a peach! :coffee:


----------



## MrsPTTC

That was meant to quote you Paula181!


----------



## paula181

MrsPTTC said:


> That was meant to quote you Paula181!

Thanks MrsPttc :flower:

xx


----------



## Taylah

Yay - I'm a peach today, after my scare a couple of days ago wasn't sure I would make it but yes everything is just peachy !! Lol


----------



## cluckerduckie

I am a prune. Could be something I need to eat right now. :blush:
Very excited yoshi is that big already! :dance:


----------



## sara1786

i'm a prune now! :happydance:


----------



## keepholdingon

Drum roll PLEASEEE... I am a papaya still.. LOL darn it!!! Thebump.com says grapefruit but ticker says papaya still... boo!


----------



## Sarahcake

Gahh, still a papaya? 
Wonder how many weeks this stays for then!


----------



## JCh

Avacado! Mmmm...


----------



## sassy_mom

I am an onion today! 17 weeks and counting! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I believe I have a poppyseed this week. Waiting to get a due date at the doctor before getting a fruit ticker.


----------



## loub127

Mmmmmmm..... Onion!! :happydance:


----------



## Jessica28

Today is my last day as a lime!


----------



## starzz

Green olive today!!


----------



## LadyMuck80

Raspberry here - exciting! x


----------



## Jessica28

Plum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CandyApple19

appleseed in 3 days! :D


----------



## mimi1979

I'm a lemon this week :happydance:


----------



## Cetarari

mimi1979 said:


> I'm a lemon this week :happydance:

Me too!


----------



## fides

lemon :)


----------



## GlitterandBug

Yet to change my ticker but as of yesterday, i'm a PLUM!!


----------



## Doodlebug.

I'm an olive :happydance:


----------



## markswife10

I should be an appleseed tonight!!!!!! Wooot!!!!


----------



## EmmaRea

I'm an olive... It's the furthest along I've ever been!


----------



## Stelly

Should now be a raspberry! :D


----------



## BabyDragon

:happydance: Peach!


----------



## yellow11

I'm a lime!!! :happydance: :dance:


----------



## gamblesrh

I'm now a pineapple, 9 weeks left til we meet our wonderful miracle prince


----------



## blinkava

I am a plum.


----------



## cluckerduckie

I'm a LIME!! :happydance:


----------



## waterlily13

we are still a poppyseed :)


----------



## jewelstar

I'm a blueberry!!!


----------



## sheri76

I'm a raspberry today :happydance:


----------



## Farida_2013

Think I'm a Plum today finally :D 

Second try I am coming soooon :happydance:


----------



## YikesBaby

Yay!!! Never thought I'd be so happy to admit I'm a lemon! :haha:


----------



## onemorebabe

I am 5 weeks 5 days... so between a appleseed and a pea....Awwwww


----------



## Jessica28

2 more days of being a plum!


----------



## doggylover

I'm only a little poppyseed! I can't wait to be something bigger...even just Appleseed!! My dh and I went through the whole list of fruits last night. I freaked out a bit when we got to the melon end...!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh look...im a papaya...again. 3rd week running :(


----------



## loub127

Oooh Yey!! Sweet potato!! :)


----------



## JCh

Onion, wow!


----------



## sassy_mom

Sweet potato!!!! 18 weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## Salt Air

Little sweet pea! Yay!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Raspberry today! :dance: x


----------



## GlitterandBug

PEACH today!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Fruitymeli

Lime :D


----------



## Sprite2011

Raspberry!!


----------



## starzz

Prune today!!!


----------



## bbn2

i think i may be a eggplant :)



nope still a papaya


----------



## Jessica28

Peach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doodlebug.

yay prune!! :dance:


----------



## BabyDragon

I cant believe it... i'm a lemon! :happydance:


----------



## MummyPony

Just turned to blueberry!!!!


----------



## LeLe222

i'm a lime!! :)


----------



## fides

ORANGE!!! 14 weeks, praise God! 

Guess this means I'm off to the 2nd tri section - good luck, ladies!!!


----------



## waterlily13

We're still a poppyseed :) I guess this is the disadvantage of getting my BFP so early in the cycle :)


----------



## MummyPony

waterlily13 said:


> We're still a poppyseed :) I guess this is the disadvantage of getting my BFP so early in the cycle :)

We had our BFP 9DPO - time flys by and drags at the same time right now :)


----------



## waterlily13

MummyPony said:


> waterlily13 said:
> 
> 
> We're still a poppyseed :) I guess this is the disadvantage of getting my BFP so early in the cycle :)
> 
> We had our BFP 9DPO - time flys by and drags at the same time right now :)Click to expand...

I guess it's just the first couple of weeks. My first ultrasound is August 22nd, maybe after that time will fly faster :)


----------



## markswife10

Tomorrow little bambino will be a sweet pea!!!!!! <3 I can't wait!


----------



## markswife10

Baby's a SWEET PEA!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MummyPony

markswife10 said:


> Baby's a SWEET PEA!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Woohooo


----------



## Stelly

Olive day :)


----------



## gamblesrh

Made it to a squash and finally only 2 months to go


----------



## amanda12876

week 10 and its a prune :happydance:


----------



## Farida_2013

:happydance:


----------



## cluckerduckie

I'm a PLUM!!! :D


----------



## doggylover

I'm so excited to have progressed to Appleseed!


----------



## YikesBaby

Yay! I am an orange!!!


----------



## jewelstar

Baby's a raspberry!!! Woohoo!!! :)


----------



## popple

I'm a Cantaloupe! woop woop!!


----------



## Farida_2013

oh oh oh a Peach today!! :D :happydance:


----------



## waterlily13

Finally, we are an appleseed :)


----------



## Linden

I think I'm a plum... I don't post enough xD
So mostly just want to check. I love these tickers.


----------



## keepholdingon

NO MORE PAPAYA!!! HELLLOOOOO EGGPLANT (for 3 like freakin' weeks, ugh!)


----------



## paula181

Im a green Olive :dance:

xx


----------



## Farida_2013

keepholdingon said:


> NO MORE PAPAYA!!! HELLLOOOOO EGGPLANT (for 3 like freakin' weeks, ugh!)

Hahahaha I know the feeling, Imagine me waiting ONE week for a new fruit and getting agitated! I can't imagine how you guys feel haha I'll be there soon!


----------



## yellow11

Plum!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarahcake

I wonder if I'm still a papaya?

Holy hell in a handcart, I'm an eggplant?! Isn't that an aubergine? I'm confused...and I apparently have 3 weeks of confusion now...lazy ticker makers!


----------



## loub127

Yummy Mango!! :happydance:


----------



## Jessica28

A lemon tomorrow!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm a pea tomorrow. So many weeks to go :(


----------



## sassy_mom

Mango time!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCh

Sweet potato! Moving right along!


----------



## Salt Air

Blueberry! Love seeing my fruit change :happydance:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Actually can't believe i'm a LEMON!! Time has flown since being a lime!!


----------



## loub127

mummy2o said:


> I'm a pea tomorrow. So many weeks to go :(

It goes fast!!! You'll be surprised how quickly time will go :) :thumbup:


----------



## Doodlebug.

I'm a lime :dance:


----------



## starzz

I'm a lime too today! I love seeing the fruit changes in the ticker every week :)


----------



## Linden

Peach today! Yum!


----------



## traceyAndLee

dont know what my is lol :)


----------



## bbn2

I think I may have finally become and eggplant :)


----------



## Sarahcake

bbn2 said:


> I think I may have finally become and eggplant :)

You have! Congrats, now 3 weeks of looking at the eggplant... :(

TraceyandLee, you are a Poppyseed :) I remember being there like it was yesterday - it will go by fast :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I must be a peach :)


----------



## gretavon

Still an eggplant


----------



## gretavon

Although i would like to brag that my hubs bought me an awesome ring! I dont know how to put pics on here but its by neil lane and its a pear shaped halo ring its 1 3/4 carrots and its amazing! I post it here because its pear shaped and pear is a fruit.


----------



## traceyAndLee

Sarahcake said:


> bbn2 said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have finally become and eggplant :)
> 
> You have! Congrats, now 3 weeks of looking at the eggplant... :(
> 
> TraceyandLee, you are a Poppyseed :) I remember being there like it was yesterday - it will go by fast :)Click to expand...

cant wait to get biger i know its still early days but i just dont feel anythin new nothin at all lol


----------



## Sarahcake

traceyAndLee said:


> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbn2 said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have finally become and eggplant :)
> 
> You have! Congrats, now 3 weeks of looking at the eggplant... :(
> 
> TraceyandLee, you are a Poppyseed :) I remember being there like it was yesterday - it will go by fast :)Click to expand...
> 
> cant wait to get biger i know its still early days but i just dont feel anythin new nothin at all lolClick to expand...

You will honestly be shocked at how soon things start to happen. I found out back at 4 weeks and I was like...omg its gonna take ages to feel pregnant and for anything cool to happen like the 12 and 20 week scans...honestly it goes by so quick!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

Sarahcake said:


> traceyAndLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbn2 said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have finally become and eggplant :)
> 
> You have! Congrats, now 3 weeks of looking at the eggplant... :(
> 
> TraceyandLee, you are a Poppyseed :) I remember being there like it was yesterday - it will go by fast :)Click to expand...
> 
> cant wait to get biger i know its still early days but i just dont feel anythin new nothin at all lolClick to expand...
> 
> You will honestly be shocked at how soon things start to happen. I found out back at 4 weeks and I was like...omg its gonna take ages to feel pregnant and for anything cool to happen like the 12 and 20 week scans...honestly it goes by so quick!!Click to expand...

dos not feel real yet lol i have not bin to see an Dr or nurse yet im still waitin to see if i bleed or anythin i feel good abut this one this time - last time i new somthin was rong wen i was bleedin but yep feel good about this one :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahcake

traceyAndLee said:


> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traceyAndLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbn2 said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have finally become and eggplant :)
> 
> You have! Congrats, now 3 weeks of looking at the eggplant... :(
> 
> TraceyandLee, you are a Poppyseed :) I remember being there like it was yesterday - it will go by fast :)Click to expand...
> 
> cant wait to get biger i know its still early days but i just dont feel anythin new nothin at all lolClick to expand...
> 
> You will honestly be shocked at how soon things start to happen. I found out back at 4 weeks and I was like...omg its gonna take ages to feel pregnant and for anything cool to happen like the 12 and 20 week scans...honestly it goes by so quick!!Click to expand...
> 
> dos not feel real yet lol i have not bin to see an Dr or nurse yet im still waitin to see if i bleed or anythin i feel good abut this one this time - last time i new somthin was rong wen i was bleedin but yep feel good about this one :thumbup:Click to expand...

Awesome :) Keep up the positive thoughts and have faith in your body and its abilities hun :) Wish you all the luck in the world that this is a nice health baby for you - although im sure you wont need the luck and he or she will be perfect :)


----------



## traceyAndLee

Sarahcake said:


> traceyAndLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traceyAndLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbn2 said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have finally become and eggplant :)
> 
> You have! Congrats, now 3 weeks of looking at the eggplant... :(
> 
> TraceyandLee, you are a Poppyseed :) I remember being there like it was yesterday - it will go by fast :)Click to expand...
> 
> cant wait to get biger i know its still early days but i just dont feel anythin new nothin at all lolClick to expand...
> 
> You will honestly be shocked at how soon things start to happen. I found out back at 4 weeks and I was like...omg its gonna take ages to feel pregnant and for anything cool to happen like the 12 and 20 week scans...honestly it goes by so quick!!Click to expand...
> 
> dos not feel real yet lol i have not bin to see an Dr or nurse yet im still waitin to see if i bleed or anythin i feel good abut this one this time - last time i new somthin was rong wen i was bleedin but yep feel good about this one :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome :) Keep up the positive thoughts and have faith in your body and its abilities hun :) Wish you all the luck in the world that this is a nice health baby for you - although im sure you wont need the luck and he or she will be perfect :)Click to expand...

 aww thats soo sweet of you i had a lil tear in my eyes then :) Thanks hun i wish you best of lcuk x


----------



## MileyMamma

I am a plum!


----------



## Sarahcake

traceyAndLee said:


> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traceyAndLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traceyAndLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbn2 said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have finally become and eggplant :)
> 
> You have! Congrats, now 3 weeks of looking at the eggplant... :(
> 
> TraceyandLee, you are a Poppyseed :) I remember being there like it was yesterday - it will go by fast :)Click to expand...
> 
> cant wait to get biger i know its still early days but i just dont feel anythin new nothin at all lolClick to expand...
> 
> You will honestly be shocked at how soon things start to happen. I found out back at 4 weeks and I was like...omg its gonna take ages to feel pregnant and for anything cool to happen like the 12 and 20 week scans...honestly it goes by so quick!!Click to expand...
> 
> dos not feel real yet lol i have not bin to see an Dr or nurse yet im still waitin to see if i bleed or anythin i feel good abut this one this time - last time i new somthin was rong wen i was bleedin but yep feel good about this one :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome :) Keep up the positive thoughts and have faith in your body and its abilities hun :) Wish you all the luck in the world that this is a nice health baby for you - although im sure you wont need the luck and he or she will be perfect :)Click to expand...
> 
> aww thats soo sweet of you i had a lil tear in my eyes then :) Thanks hun i wish you best of lcuk xClick to expand...

Thanks hun :) I just remember how worrying first tri is, i did nothing but panic myself but its over soon and things seem a lot more positive after that :) x


----------



## traceyAndLee

Sarahcake said:


> traceyAndLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traceyAndLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traceyAndLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbn2 said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have finally become and eggplant :)
> 
> You have! Congrats, now 3 weeks of looking at the eggplant... :(
> 
> TraceyandLee, you are a Poppyseed :) I remember being there like it was yesterday - it will go by fast :)Click to expand...
> 
> cant wait to get biger i know its still early days but i just dont feel anythin new nothin at all lolClick to expand...
> 
> You will honestly be shocked at how soon things start to happen. I found out back at 4 weeks and I was like...omg its gonna take ages to feel pregnant and for anything cool to happen like the 12 and 20 week scans...honestly it goes by so quick!!Click to expand...
> 
> dos not feel real yet lol i have not bin to see an Dr or nurse yet im still waitin to see if i bleed or anythin i feel good abut this one this time - last time i new somthin was rong wen i was bleedin but yep feel good about this one :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome :) Keep up the positive thoughts and have faith in your body and its abilities hun :) Wish you all the luck in the world that this is a nice health baby for you - although im sure you wont need the luck and he or she will be perfect :)Click to expand...
> 
> aww thats soo sweet of you i had a lil tear in my eyes then :) Thanks hun i wish you best of lcuk xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :) I just remember how worrying first tri is, i did nothing but panic myself but its over soon and things seem a lot more positive after that :) xClick to expand...

its the best way to be (positive) - dont know wen to call the midwife just waitin it out an see if my lines get darker then call them up x


----------



## MummyPony

OMGticker changed!!! Raspberry and baby moving arms legs and toes! 8 weeks today!


----------



## Jessica28

My little one is now a lemon! And a very active one! I had a scan yesterday and all looks well!


----------



## markswife10

Baby's a blueberry!!!!! 7 weeks!


----------



## gamblesrh

I'm now a durian, never heard of it and don't know what it is.


----------



## doggylover

I'm a SWEETPEA today!!! So very very excited!


----------



## MileyMamma

Graduated to a peach yesterday :)


----------



## jewelstar

I'm a green olive!!!


----------



## waterlily13

We are finally a sweet pea!!!


----------



## keepholdingon

26 weeks (26 weeks 5 days by my anatomy scan but I continue to officially go by my first dating scan). EGGPLANT, again!!! Can't wait for 28 weeks to get my new food :(


----------



## Clairex20

Im a PLUM!! :) tomorrow il be a peach x


----------



## Stelly

I was bumped up to a lime today at my scan :)


----------



## YikesBaby

Woohoo! I'm an avocado!


----------



## maggie111

I've been miniscule and gone through poppyseed -> sesame seed to an apple pip without even knowing!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Farida_2013

I am a Lemon!! YAY


----------



## loub127

I'm a............


----------



## loub127

Ahhh, it hasn't changed yet!!! Lol!


----------



## yellow11

I'm a peach! :dance:


----------



## leeann1002

I'm a...


----------



## loub127

Yey!! Its changed!! I'm a Cantaloupe WOOOHOOOOO! Scan tomorrow :D


----------



## GlitterandBug

I think i'm an ORANGE today!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

YES I AM!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarahcake

Oh oh oh oh oh.....

...im an eggplant / aubergine, again!

Another week after this I believe then im onto a different fruit to look at for a further 3 weeks lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

A lemon haha


----------



## JCh

Mango! Mmmmm.....


----------



## sassy_mom

20 WEEKS!!! I'm a Cantaloupe! YUM!:happydance:


----------



## gretavon

Please tell me this thing has changed


----------



## gretavon

Hooray!!!!!!!!! Finally a squash!!


----------



## mummy2o

And this morning I upgraded to a blueberry. Maybe I'll have a blueberry muffin before court today.


----------



## MummyPony

1 more day till we change!


----------



## Doodlebug.

I'm a plum!! Yippeee :happydance:


----------



## starzz

I'm a plum too!!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Prune! And dating scan appointment came through today, yay! :dance: x


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I'm a little ol' pea, I don't have a dating scan till September.7th! But I should be from 6-8 weeks now.


----------



## xandersmommy

i am a LIME!! woohoo


----------



## Jessica28

I have made it to be an orange!!!


----------



## MummyPony

Yay 9wks and olive today!!!!


----------



## malia

I'm just a little appleseed!


----------



## princess_1991

Finally changed from a squash but now I have to spend a couple of weeks as a honeydew melon :happydance:

Only 1 fruit left :wohoo:


----------



## Murphy98

hello peach! Love love the changing of the fruit :happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I'm a poppy seed again! And hopefully for the very last time!


----------



## markswife10

Baby's a raspberry!!!!!!


----------



## yellow11

I think I'm.a lemon......


----------



## yellow11

Yup.... A lemon :) :dance:


----------



## MileyMamma

Hurrah I am a lemon...well I should be!


----------



## gamblesrh

Butternut squash


----------



## doggylover

I'm a blue berry today!!


----------



## Farida_2013

Today I am a.....


----------



## Farida_2013

Farida_2013 said:


> Today I am a.....

:wohoo:


----------



## jewelstar

I'm a prune today, I think...


----------



## waterlily13

Finally, we are a blueberry :)


----------



## Stelly

I do believe I'm now a plum! Wooo!


----------



## MummyPony

I always look forward to Saturdays when it changes! Not sure what I'll do when it stays the same for weeks as weeks!!


----------



## keepholdingon

Eggplant again... but a major change!

HELLLLOOOOO THIRD TRIMESTER!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sheri76

I'm a lime lime today :happydance:


----------



## Jessica28

This week has went fast...only 2 more days as an orange!


----------



## Salt Air

An olive :)
Moving up!


----------



## GlitterandBug

16 weeks today and i'm an avocado!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarahcake

Ticker stays the same for me this week, eggplant again....

But im 3rd tri now!!!! Omg!!! Home stretch, eek!


----------



## leeann1002

Mines changed 2 :0)


----------



## JCh

Banana!!!! :happydance: I'm officially half way!


----------



## sassy_mom

I am a banana! :D


----------



## JCh

I don't understand why the tickers are so messed up - the site says: https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1 
Apparently Canteloupe....


----------



## Doodlebug.

I'm a peach :)


----------



## lily28

Week 6: Sweet Pea.... mmm I'm craving pea soup with Stilton lol!


----------



## christin8229

i'm a plum today! So happy


----------



## bbn2

I think I'm still an eggplant


----------



## Jessica28

Avacado!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lime today! :happydance: x


----------



## starzz

Peach!!!


----------



## MummyPony

Prune!!!!!!


----------



## urchin

honeydew melon ... just one more to go! :wohoo:


----------



## 1liz9

Lime! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

1liz9 said:


> Lime! :)

Omg you have a 4 month old and are nearly 3 months pregnant again? Wow! You'll be a busy lady :thumbup:


----------



## maggie111

I'm a blueberry!!!!! 7 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## YikesBaby

For two more days... I am an onion! :) (Does anyone else think this sizing/ordering is a little off??)


----------



## gamblesrh

MrsPTTC said:


> 1liz9 said:
> 
> 
> Lime! :)
> 
> Omg you have a 4 month old and are nearly 3 months pregnant again? Wow! You'll be a busy lady :thumbup:Click to expand...

my daughter was only 3 months old when i found out i was pregnant with LO now


----------



## yellow11

YikesBaby said:


> For two more days... I am an onion! :) (Does anyone else think this sizing/ordering is a little off??)

Yeah, apparently a plum is bigger than a lime....??


----------



## yellow11

And navel oranges and avocados are way bigger than onions, and the ticker has it that an onion is the biggest. Infact most lemons are bigger than onions wk14 and wk17!!. :wacko:


----------



## gamblesrh

i will be a coconut tomorrow:happydance: and my 9 year old starts school tomorrow too:cry:


----------



## Murphy98

My weekly fruit change post.......Lemon!! :bunny:


----------



## firstymemommy

Im a rasberry now!! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Stelly

I do believe I'm now a peach! I get a little confused... I've heard week 13 starts 2nd tri but also heard 14 is 2nd tri.... lol I feel like being preemptive and saying "WOO! SECOND TRI!!!"


----------



## YikesBaby

I think I am finally a sweet potato! :)


----------



## jewelstar

I'm a lime!!! Woohoo!!! :)


----------



## Peggylicious

i'm a big fat papaya... lol


----------



## keepholdingon

What is 28 weeks? Is it still an eggplant? :/ I'll be 28 wks tomorrow and I want a channgeeee but I can't remember!


----------



## doggylover

I'm a raspberry and scan tomorrow!


----------



## yellow11

im an orange... :happydance: woo hooo


----------



## Taylah

I'm a sweet potato - sweeet


----------



## Farida_2013

I am an Avocado woohoo!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yay today im a Appleseed :D :happydance: so far no bleeding!!! woohooo


----------



## sheri76

:happydance:I'm a plum


----------



## yellow11

Babee_Bugs said:


> Yay today im a Appleseed :D :happydance: so far no bleeding!!! woohooo

Hoping this is your sticky,
Congratulations on the bfp, that was a quick one. 
Sending you lots of good wishes and love xxx


----------



## waterlily13

We are a raspberry today :)


----------



## thatch

tomorrow ill be a plum!!!:happydance:


----------



## GlitterandBug

Dum dum dum...what am I today...

EDIT: I'm an ONION!


----------



## Anababe

Im a plum today :happydance:


----------



## Sarahcake

I think I'm an eggplant again this week :(

Edit: yes, yes I am. Gah.


----------



## loub127

Oooooh yey! I'm a papaya this week! Loving how time is just flying right now :) Love my little :blue: baby so much :cloud9:

How many weeks do I stay a papaya for?!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Think it's 3 weeks for papaya hun :) It does go quite fast, but it gets annoying seeing it there week after week when your used to it changing.


----------



## Jessica28

Onion tomorrow!


----------



## JCh

Banana?


----------



## sassy_mom

I am a papaya! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Clairex20

Im an ORANGE! :) x


----------



## mimi1979

I'm a mango!!! :happydance: I can't believe how fast time is flying...almost at the half way mark.


----------



## moon.peach

If my count is correct, she's the size of a green olive! :D So tiny and cute.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wowza I'm a plum! How did that happen? I would say possibly the most important fruit of the lot?! x


----------



## bbn2

I hope I am still not an eggplant........


yeap still an eggplant. When will that darn thing change?


----------



## Doodlebug.

Im a lemon :)


----------



## Sarahcake

I have no idea, I really hope its different at 29 weeks, frustrated me seeing it there yesterday :(


----------



## Jessica28

Onion!


----------



## MummyPony

Lime!!!!


----------



## Murphy98

weekly fruit change......Orange!!!! love it :plane:

Cant wait to feel this little one kick! come on baby!


----------



## Cherrybump

I'm a lime :D


----------



## realbeauty86

i am a...................


----------



## realbeauty86

sweat pea... wow that is sooooooooooooo little lol... im still thankful though =D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

avacado


----------



## yellow11

Avocado today! :dance: its makin me want guacamole :haha:


----------



## gamblesrh

Honeydew melon and only 1 week left to start eviction


----------



## Farida_2013

Think I am an onion today?


EDIT: meh they still didn't update my fruit :'(


----------



## RomaTomato

Raspberry!!!


----------



## Joygrrr

How do I get a fruit ticker?! I want one!


----------



## Farida_2013

click on any ticker you see youll go to a website called "the bump" then look for a search box and type "ticker" youll find your way :D


----------



## AlesiaNicole

I just got my :bfp: this morning, so here is my poppyseed!


----------



## gamblesrh

AlesiaNicole said:


> I just got my :bfp: this morning, so here is my poppyseed!

Congrats I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy and baby.


----------



## MileyMamma

AlesiaNicole said:


> I just got my :bfp: this morning, so here is my poppyseed!

Congrats on the bfp!!!


----------



## MileyMamma

Turned into an Avocado today!


----------



## wookie130

I'm a plum!


----------



## Stelly

I think I'm a lemon now! :)


----------



## doggylover

I'm an olive today (going by my dates!)

By scan dates I'll be a prune on Thursday! Either way I'm happy!!!


----------



## jewelstar

I'm a plum!!!!


----------



## mizzk

I am an appleseed! Growwww please!


----------



## Farida_2013

I should be an onion now...!

Although weird that an onion is supposedly bigger than an Avocado :o


----------



## YikesBaby

I am a....MANGO!! Woohoo!


----------



## mimi1979

I'm a cantaloupe :happydance: Can't believe I'm halfway there. So exciting!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

mimi1979 said:


> I'm a cantaloupe :happydance: Can't believe I'm halfway there. So exciting!!!

Congrats hun x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'm a Mango!!


----------



## Mamato2boys

Mines a poppyseed!!! Lol


----------



## waterlily13

we are a green olive :)


----------



## daniellex27

As of today, baby is the size of a blueberry!! :D


----------



## Waitng4Baby#1

Ugh I'm not really a fruit yet - still at the seed stage!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

https://www.showermybaby.co.uk/images/peaplate


Today im a Sweet pea!!! :)


----------



## sheri76

I'm a peach today :happydance:


----------



## Sarahcake

I think I'm still an eggplant :(

Edit: I'm a Squash :D :D yay!!!


----------



## GlitterandBug

Sweet potato!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Think I am a Onion!


----------



## Salt Air

Today I am a LIME!! How exciting!


----------



## JCh

Papaya :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I am still a papaya. 23 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## gretavon

Did it change?


----------



## gretavon

dang it!


----------



## Farida_2013

Hehe I Loooove seeing our fruits change and I love even more people going "did it change? " "Poo.!" haha

Love you all you always make my day


----------



## MummyPony

Woooo now a plum as our due date got moved forward 2 days so now officially at 12 weeks!!


----------



## Vicyi

Blueberry <3


----------



## AlesiaNicole

Yay! I moved up to an appleseed!


----------



## Juliet11

Appleseed here too! for a few more days... then i am not sure what!


----------



## lily28

Raspberry!


----------



## juicyfruity

Haha i was so excited to become an olive and now i'm a plum!!!! I love watching my fruit! only problem was i went to the supermarket today i was browsing fruit thought oooh yum plums are in season again (i'm a kiwi so we're heading into spring!) went to put one in the bag and then froze. omg! i can't eat a plum my baby is a plum!!! lol! some kind of irrational pregnancy brain thing that makes perfect sense to me but when i tried to explain to be partner i just got a strange look. so no plums for me this week!


----------



## bbn2

probably still an eggplant

nope I'm a squash ! yay finally


----------



## firstymemommy

Still an olive:thumbup:...Tomorrow i will be a prune!!:happydance:

Cant wait to b a plum:flower:


----------



## Jessica28

Today I am a ...............


----------



## I Love Lucy

Baby is a prune today.


----------



## Cherrybump

I'm not the one after the lime. But my tickers seem to all have stuck :( it was like this yesterday and i was wondering by none of them said 12weeks :S oh wells.


Edit: i'm now a plum :)


----------



## Jinbean

Mine's a sweetpea! Yay!


----------



## rooster100

I'm a blueberry! Can't wait to be a plum!


----------



## BabyDragon

Eek, a mango! I love mangos!


----------



## onemorebabe

I am a lime this week..... Aww


----------



## mizzk

Woohoo! Ive moved to a sweetpea, yeahhhhhh!!! =]


----------



## Murphy98

My weekly fruit post......Avocado!!:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## gamblesrh

I will be a winter melon tomorrow, only 3 weeks left and starting the eviction process tomorrow also.


----------



## Stelly

Will be an orange in the morning :D yay!


----------



## RomaTomato

Olive!!!


----------



## doggylover

I'm a prune today whoop! (according to my dates!) 

According to early scan date I'll be a Lime on Thursday . That's a he'll of a size diffence!


----------



## joanlynch21

I am obsessing over guavas. Love their sweetness and crunch.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'm a little olive- aww!


----------



## Shorty88

My little blip is a sweet pea


----------



## jewelstar

I'm a yummy peach!! Grow, baby, grow!!


----------



## MollyMalone

I'm a raspberry!


----------



## Farida_2013

Today I am aaaa... not so sure


ooo Sweet potato YUM


----------



## YikesBaby

Yay!! I am a canteloupe! :)


----------



## Juliet11

another sweet pea! yahooooo!


----------



## waterlily13

As of now, we are a prune! :)


----------



## TechoMum

I am a sweetpea today :D


----------



## Spot

sweetpea I think

ohh no, blueberry


----------



## MrsPTTC

Lemon today! :happydance: x


----------



## Leamarasmall

I've made it to plum :) whoop!! :happydance: xx


----------



## yellow11

I'm a stinky onion, yet my phone app says I'm a turnip!! Lots of size difference in.a turnip and onions. 
And I swear an onion is smaller than the previous 2 weeks fruit and veg :dohh:


----------



## sheri76

I'm a lemon today :happydance:


----------



## Sweetbabybear

A little sweet pea :) x


----------



## keepholdingon

squasshhhhh (again and again and again)


----------



## Cherrybump

Im a prune again now ive got the right dates xx


----------



## Wantabump3

This is a really cute thread! I'm a sweetpea!


----------



## lily28

Green Olive! I love green olives!


----------



## MummyPony

Should now be a peach! Yipppeee


----------



## Sarahcake

I do believe I'm a squash again this week?


----------



## princess_1991

Finally on the last fruit!

I'm a watermelon!! :wohoo:


----------



## sassy_mom

6 months today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I'm still a papaya. lol!


----------



## AlesiaNicole

I moved up to a sweet pea today! Yay!


----------



## JCh

Still the same - papaya.....


----------



## gretavon

Ah hahahaha! Its about feakin' time that thing changed!!!! Now...when does it move to watermelon?


----------



## gretavon

37 weeks it moves to watermelon...hopefully I'll only be that for a week, then change to deflated balloon.


----------



## Vicyi

Raspberry <3


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

A prune :)


----------



## Lady H

A weeny little Appleseed!


----------



## littlesteph

i don't have ticker but my app say a prune


----------



## Jessica28

Hmmm....What am I today?? I am A.............


----------



## kareha

Plum today, I think.


----------



## Stelly

Avocadoooooooo :happydance:


----------



## Mirchi

Sweet Pea :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Blueberry :D


----------



## Juliet11

does blueberry come after sweat pea?


----------



## firstymemommy

Im a lime now!!!!!!


----------



## MommaBarry

Good luck to all you ladies!! Its a long hard road with the sweetest reward!!


----------



## BabyDragon

Half way! I'm a cantelop! :)


----------



## Spot

Raspberry now, but I know I am 2 weeks behind this!


----------



## Juliet11

still a sweet pea... so close to my blueberry!


----------



## Farida_2013

I am a Mango :D


----------



## MileyMamma

Sweet potatoe!


----------



## CLH_X3

Think I'm a seed! Tiny tiny!


----------



## RomaTomato

Prune!!


----------



## yellow11

Sweet potato!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Lilyen Snape

aww im just a poppy seed soon to be an apple seed tomorrow yay


----------



## gamblesrh

Pumpkin and just need to go 1 more centimeter then I will be considered active labor


----------



## Cherrybump

I'm back to Lime lol.. Got my 12 scan a week tomorrow :) (this is my second one)


----------



## SammyJ

A pea!


----------



## Sass827

2 das til I'm a blueberry! Can't wait!


----------



## whit.

Bean is a blueberry =)


----------



## Juliet11

i'm a....


----------



## sparkles86

I'm a blueberry today!


----------



## rooster100

I'm an olive now....mmmmm love olives!


----------



## Murphy98

I'm back...for my weekly fruit change post. 

Onion! :dance: :dance:


----------



## robinson380

I am very teeny


----------



## Farida_2013

gamblesrh said:


> Pumpkin and just need to go 1 more centimeter then I will be considered active labor

Wow how exciting! :D Good luck!


----------



## LeeMacca

I have gone from a poppyseed to an apple seed yay :)


----------



## Agiboma

im a lime


----------



## Lilyen Snape

aww im still a poppy seed


----------



## doggylover

I'm a lime! Can't believe it!


----------



## CLH_X3

think im the same


----------



## urchin

Well, I think this will be my last post in this thread (though I love that it is still going strong!)

I am finally a watermelon!
37 weeks and full term :dance:

Good luck to all of you other fruit and vegaholics xxx


----------



## JCh

urchin said:


> Well, I think this will be my last post in this thread (though I love that it is still going strong!)
> 
> I am finally a watermelon!
> 37 weeks and full term :dance:
> 
> Good luck to all of you other fruit and vegaholics xxx

CONGRATS!!!! Ur SOOOOO close to meeting ur little baby :)


----------



## jewelstar

I'm a lemon!


----------



## Cherrybump

urchin said:


> Well, I think this will be my last post in this thread (though I love that it is still going strong!)
> 
> I am finally a watermelon!
> 37 weeks and full term :dance:
> 
> Good luck to all of you other fruit and vegaholics xxx

Whooo hoo. Congrats xxxx:happydance:


----------



## robinson380

I'm a sweet pea 
:)


----------



## DevilsAngel

in between being a prune and a lime :)


----------



## waterlily13

I am a lime :)


----------



## Leamarasmall

Now I'm finally a peach :D sooo happy i finally made it lol :D H&H 9 months to you all xx


----------



## Cherrybump

waterlily13 said:


> I am a lime :)

Omg is your due date the 8th april :) cause im 11wks and 2 days to :)xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Woohooooo im a Raspberry :)


----------



## sheri76

I'm an orange today :happydance:


----------



## YikesBaby

I'm a banana now!! :)


----------



## MummyPony

Lemon!!!!!


----------



## Bethi22

Newly appleseed!


----------



## lily28

Ooooh le prune!!!

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_2uTPRHv24vg/R1OfeZ2kr1I/AAAAAAAAAC8/mfPyExlxzPc/s1600-R/prune.jpg


----------



## bobbles86

a very tiny appleseed :baby:

kate xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Still a squash, think ive got another 2 weeks of that now?


----------



## Hadynsmummy

Im a Raspberry  yay me


----------



## sassy_mom

Yay it changed to an eggplant!!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## mizzk

I am now a... BLUEBERRY! Yay haha :) x


----------



## JCh

Last week of papaya I think....


----------



## Jessica28

Wow - A cantaloupe!!!


----------



## Murphy98

What's this?? 

Why it's my weekly fruit post!!!!! ( I'm sure your all very excited-lol)

Sweet Potato!! :munch::munch:


----------



## firstymemommy

I am now a plum!!!! GOSH i remember typing how i was a bluberry :) time is flying!!


----------



## kareha

I'm a peach! I'm losing track of where I am.


----------



## gamblesrh

This will be my last fruit/vegetable update: I will be a watermelon tomorrow, gosh how time has flown by.


----------



## Farida_2013

I am a cantelope :o Omg


----------



## kpk

Sesame seed :blush:


----------



## Mirchi

Blueberry baby :)


----------



## LeeMacca

I am a sweet pea yay!


----------



## MetalMaiden

well here's my third update to this thread... from raspberry, to lime, to eggplant!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kathleen1994

blueberry


----------



## Skoer1360

Sweet pea on now, blueberry on wednesday!


----------



## AerisandAlex

I'm a sweat pea ^_^ but in two more days, I'll be a blueberry! ^_^


----------



## yellow11

MANGO!! :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

I'm a plum today :D xxx


----------



## RomaTomato

Lime!!!!


----------



## rooster100

I'm a prune today! Yuk prunes! ;)


----------



## waterlily13

We are a plum :)


----------



## Aud

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttb44bf.aspx


----------



## Lady H

Blueberry today...yay!


----------



## Juliet11

now i am a....


----------



## doggylover

I'm a plum today!! 12 weeks!!!

:happydance:


----------



## ecavey

omg i'm a prune! how did that happen! i remember being an apple seed and looking at the prunes to enviously!


----------



## MollyMalone

Daniela is a....

Prune!!


----------



## robinson380

Blueberry today!!


----------



## JessicaM123

still a plum :)


----------



## YikesBaby

Made it to a papaya!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Leamarasmall

Whoop baby's a lemon today!!! Finally in the second tri :) xx


----------



## bobbles86

I'm a sweetpea :happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

woohoooo im a green olive :)


----------



## dan-o

Oooh wonder what I am, will have to go have a peek as I haven't got a fruity ticker!


----------



## dan-o

OMG, just had a look and im a prune :rofl: how lovely :haha:


----------



## keepholdingon

squash again and again and again and again.... At least I'm 32 weeks now!!!


----------



## thefirstbaby

Lime this week


----------



## dizzy65

sesame seed for me lol


----------



## MummyPony

Wooooooo orange!!!


----------



## Bethi22

Yay! Team Sweet Pea! :happydance:


----------



## Sarahcake

Still a squash here!


----------



## JCh

Eggplant? I think.....


----------



## sassy_mom

I am still an eggplant. lol! I suppose another couple of weeks until I am a new fruit.


----------



## sheri76

I'm an avocado :happydance:


----------



## SammyJ

Think I'm now a blueberry - can't believe something so little is causing me to feel so sick!


----------



## Vidal0123

Im a lime!


----------



## lily28

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ABP5ZOXRCgk/T2xr43mmYzI/AAAAAAAABEA/rU5SdpLItfw/s1600/lime.jpg

Lime! mmmm mojito!


----------



## yellow11

lily28 said:


> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ABP5ZOXRCgk/T2xr43mmYzI/AAAAAAAABEA/rU5SdpLItfw/s1600/lime.jpg
> 
> Lime! mmmm mojito!

Mmmmm sounds good.... I wish! :haha:
Mmmm margaritas..... *drool*


----------



## Etoiles

After my scan yesterday, I can confirm that I made it to being a plum! I am very happy and hope everything continues well.


----------



## deobi

Still poppyseed lol


----------



## AlesiaNicole

Yay! Raspberry!
But you know I'm a little confused. I've seen raspberries bigger than olives, so how am I an olive next! LOL


----------



## Stelly

I think im a sweet potato :)


----------



## Jessica28

Banana week!


----------



## rooster100

I'm a lime!


----------



## Armywife

I'm a prune this week!


----------



## Cherrybump

I'm now a .... Peach x


----------



## firstymemommy

this week i am a peach! I held on at the store as was shocked. :happydance:


----------



## whit.

Baby bambino is an Olive! :happydance:


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

I need to adjust my signiture as I've changed due dates.. until I go back for another scan anyway!


----------



## SamyBaby1

Looks like Lime


----------



## Bun87

Plum! X


----------



## Mirchi

Raspberry baby :)


----------



## Salt Air

Almost missed this week because I was on hols, but I've got a peach, yay!


----------



## Agiboma

Peach here


----------



## LeeMacca

Im a blueberry now yay!


----------



## OliveLove

Mine's an apple seed tomorrow! whoo! LOL


----------



## Murphy98

Fruit change day - insert break-dancing...MANGO!!!!

:loopy::loopy:


----------



## yellow11

Cantaloupe melon. :dance: :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## SammyJ

Think I should be a raspberry now!


----------



## MileyMamma

Half way and a cantaloupe melon!!


----------



## RomaTomato

Plum!!!!


----------



## mizzk

I am... an olive!! :) :)


----------



## Aud

This week Im a.....


----------



## Cherrybump

This is like that kids progamme..

I am a shape
I am a shape
I am a traingle
etc lol my neice watches it and now its in my head lol x:haha:


----------



## Lady H

Wohoooo I made Raspberry!


----------



## Vidal0123

I am a Plum!
 



Attached Files:







plum.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 1









p[um.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MollyMalone

I've been moved 5 days forward so I guess I'm a....


LIME!!!


----------



## maybe6

So excited to finally be a pea :happydance:


----------



## Juliet11

i think i upgraded today...


----------



## dan-o

Yay I'm a lime! No more prunes :haha:


----------



## Farida_2013

I am a Banana and I am back from Chinaaaa :happydance:


----------



## jewelstar

Avocado!!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## waterlily13

We are a peach :)


----------



## YikesBaby

I'm a papaya. Again. :dohh:


----------



## Salt Air

I'm a lemon! :happydance:


----------



## firstbaby9573

how do i know what i am!!! im 7 weeks tomo xx


i think im a blueberry?


----------



## doggylover

I'm a peach today!!!!


----------



## MrsAmk

I'm a fig lol, I wanna be a big fruit now :)


----------



## Cherrybump

firstbaby9573 said:


> how do i know what i am!!! im 7 weeks tomo xx
> 
> 
> i think im a blueberry?

You can get those trackers from thebump.com and go into tools. xx


----------



## Leamarasmall

I'm an orange today!! :) xx


----------



## bobbles86

I'm a blueberry! we've made it to 7 weeks :happydance:


----------



## sheri76

I'm an onion :happydance:


----------



## thefirstbaby

Plum


----------



## MrsPTTC

Onion today :happydance: - which apparently is bigger than an avocado....... :shrug:


----------



## keepholdingon

33 weeks and I'm a...

Honeydew!!! Finally made it past the squash lol. Between the eggplant and squash it feels like forever!


----------



## dizzy65

lentil bean awe so small lol


----------



## MummyPony

Avocado!!!!


----------



## Sarahcake

Squash again for me I think :(

Edit: :O it's changed!! I'm a honeydew! Eek! Only one more fruit to go I believe. Also, < 50 days now...wow!


----------



## Bethi22

Blueberry!


----------



## amylou242

A little pea! Cute


----------



## MollyMalone

A plum today!!! Can't believe I've finally hit the 12 week mark!!


----------



## lily28

MollyMalone said:


> A plum today!!! Can't believe I've finally hit the 12 week mark!!

Yay molly congrats!!!

Plum today too!!!:happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

Still an eggplant .... but I've hit 27 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JCh

sassy_mom said:


> Still an eggplant .... but I've hit 27 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS!!! I'm still an eggplant too.... :thumbup:


----------



## sanbibi

im raspberry today...yey


----------



## Jinbean

Mine's a... prune! x


----------



## dizzy65

mines a blueberry today :)


----------



## rooster100

I could almost cry saying this! I'm a plum!! Have dreamt about making it to the 12 week mark for years and have finally done it! Yeah! Xx
Congrats to all my other fruity ladies! X


----------



## Stelly

Little man is now a mango :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

im a ....lemon today


----------



## Mirchi

Green Olive


----------



## Murphy98

Weekly fruit post! Happy to have made it to......Cantaloupe!!!!!! 

How can a banana come after cantaloupe? I think some of my fruit is wonky - delightful, but wonky :haha:


----------



## MummyPony

Murphy98 said:


> Weekly fruit post! Happy to have made it to......Cantaloupe!!!!!!
> 
> How can a banana come after cantaloupe? I think some of my fruit is wonky - delightful, but wonky :haha:

I think it's to do with length of fruit so a large banana is quite long?


----------



## bbn2

I'm not sure what I am....


----------



## bbn2

oooooh!! I'm a honeydew :)


----------



## RomaTomato

Peach!!!!


----------



## yellow11

BANANA!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sally_D

I am a lime ))


----------



## Dani_Ldn

I am a pea lol!

I am finding myself becoming obsessed too, was really excited when I moved from an appleseed to a pea!


----------



## SammyJ

Green olive as of today I think!


----------



## Armywife

I'm a LIMEEEE!


----------



## robinson380

9 weeks today :)


----------



## whit.

Prune as of yesterday! :)


----------



## MileyMamma

A banana :D


----------



## Vidal0123

Im a peach!
 



Attached Files:







657843841EB24CCC87AA3F6485FBEA74.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 45


----------



## waterlily13

We are a lemon :)


----------



## LeeMacca

Yay for my baby becoming a raspberry.....This little raspberry is making me very sick!


----------



## HisGrace

I'm a blueberry!!! :happydance:


----------



## jewelstar

I'm an onion!! I'm guessing it's a sweet vidalia onion! :)


----------



## Babybaba

im a BLUEBERRY today!!!! <3

xo


----------



## bumpy3

Peach xx


----------



## pinktiara

Im an olive finally lol


----------



## YikesBaby

Whaddya know... I am a papaya! Again!!! :wacko:


----------



## thatch

im an onion!!!


----------



## mizzk

I am a PRUNE!


----------



## Farida_2013

I am a....


----------



## Juliet11

i think im promoted to prune..........?


----------



## bobbles86

Yay 8 weeks... A raspberry

getting closer to the 12 week mark... stay snuggled in there little baba


----------



## Bethi22

Raspberry here too!


----------



## MummyPony

17 week means onion time!!!


----------



## lily28

Peach!!!!

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Y1i_RKF-PV0/T5rfk4Eru8I/AAAAAAAAAK0/S42_TwcVohE/s640/peach.jpg


----------



## Sarahcake

Mmmmm those peaches look so tasty....I dont even like peaches normally...lol

Pretty sure im a honeydew still and will continue to be for a good few weeks now.


----------



## Cherrybump

what fruit is it your get to before it last long that just a week?


----------



## Sarahcake

Papaya is the first one, that goes on for 3 weeks and everything else afterwards does which is a bit lame :(


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks hun. Just so i know when not to look forward to my fruit changing lol


----------



## Sarahcake

Youve got a few weeks yet to enjoy the changing :D It does suck as I used to really look forward to seeing my friut change each week, felt like another bit of progression! To be fair though, it may sound like agggggggeeeeeesssss being stuck at one thing for 3 weeks, but the time really does fly x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yay im a Lime :)


----------



## JCh

Eggplant still....


----------



## gretavon

Well well well watermelon...we finally meet.


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats on getting to watermelon :D

Yeah ive got few weeks until im stuck on one fruit for 3 weeks lol xxx


----------



## sassy_mom

I am still an eggplant this week but onto 28 weeks!!!! :D


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sweet potato! And felt baby's movement :cloud9: x


----------



## MollyMalone

I'm a...


PEACH!!


----------



## Jinbean

Mine's the size of a.... LIME!!! :happydance: Yay! x


----------



## Armywife

Plum!!


----------



## Agiboma

lime here


----------



## Sally_D

I am plum today!!! OMG, have waited like forever to get to this milestone.


----------



## maybe6

Finally a Raspberry :happydance:


----------



## Mellie1988

Im a sweet pea :D Yay! 

x


----------



## dizzy65

Raspberry for mine its still so small hehe


----------



## rooster100

I'm a peach! Yum! X


----------



## sunnysun

Raspberry but I want to be a big melon!


----------



## Jessica28

Still a payaya!


----------



## mizzk

Can't believe i'm a lime already!


----------



## Cherrybump

I'm an ORANGE:happydance:

Can't believe im 15 weeks :)


----------



## Farida_2013

Still a Papaya?

EDIT: yup.. and here begins the boring 3 weeks per fruit propaganda YAY! :(


----------



## yellow11

1st week of papaya, I've a feeling ill be sick of it by the time it changes! :haha:
Only 4 more fruit/veg left though, nearly at the end :happydance:


----------



## RomaTomato

Lemon!!!!


----------



## Farida_2013

yellow11 said:


> 1st week of papaya, I've a feeling ill be sick of it by the time it changes! :haha:
> Only 4 more fruit/veg left though, nearly at the end :happydance:

I Knoooow scary isn't it :o
After V day it will be only 3 more fruitsies eeeeeek :wacko:


----------



## yellow11

Farida_2013 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 1st week of papaya, I've a feeling ill be sick of it by the time it changes! :haha:
> Only 4 more fruit/veg left though, nearly at the end :happydance:
> 
> I Knoooow scary isn't it :o
> After V day it will be only 3 more fruitsies eeeeeek :wacko:Click to expand...


I know, its great isn't it! :headspin:
V day is in visible sight now, almost there and.then its the straight to the finish line :happydance:


----------



## waterlily13

We are an orange :)


----------



## HisGrace

Raspberry!


----------



## whit.

Lime as of yesterday!


----------



## Juliet11

am i still a prune or...


----------



## jewelstar

Sweet potato!! :)


----------



## YikesBaby

Eggplant!!! :)


----------



## LeeMacca

I am an olive :)


----------



## Shorty88

I am a prune :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_Negs

As of today we are big huge Apple Seed!! :haha:


----------



## Leamarasmall

We're an onion :) x


----------



## Armywife

Peach!


----------



## Dani_Ldn

Raspberry as of yesterday!


----------



## bobbles86

olive :happydance:


----------



## keepholdingon

Still a honeydew but OMG 35 weeks!!! :O :O :O


----------



## Vidal0123

YAY!!
 



Attached Files:







0FDF846E2E7846959E96135BA5F9E0BC.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 28


----------



## robinson380

Prune!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yay im a Plum!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## OliveLove

Blueberry:happydance:


----------



## Sarahcake

Still a honeydew...feels like I've been that forever! But woot, 5 weeks till due date :D


----------



## MummyPony

Sweet potato!!!


----------



## Bethi22

olive >.<


----------



## lily28

Lemon!


----------



## JCh

Last week as eggplant....


----------



## mizzk

Ohh what am i today.... A plum! So cool :)


----------



## sassy_mom

29 weeks today and a squash!!!! Yay finally I'm not an eggplant anymore!:happydance:


----------



## MollyMalone

Lemon!!


----------



## SammyJ

Think I'm a prune now


----------



## passion4shoes

Woo hoo!! Olive. I love olives!


----------



## Skoer1360

Prune!!! :D So happy to be off an olive lol, green and black olives make me want to gag just thinking about them!


----------



## okaypriscilla

Blueberry. :D


----------



## 2have4kids

Double that :) blueberry!


----------



## Sally_D

Peach today I guess!


----------



## bbn2

I'm still a honey dew


----------



## robinson380

Yay 2nd appt today!


----------



## dizzy65

grape today :flower:


----------



## maybe6

Olive!!! :happydance:


----------



## MayJan

i'm raspberry today :D


----------



## rooster100

I'm a lemon today!! :happydance:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm a lime today!!!!

Seems so big already!! :)


----------



## yellow11

rooster100 said:


> I'm a lemon today!! :happydance:

Rooster I get so happy when I see your posts on this thread :)
I was on the TTC boards when you got your bfp and then m/c in May and I'm so happy to see that you've got a lovely sticky lemon. 
Congrats. :)


----------



## rooster100

Thanks yellow! That's so sweet:hugs:
Everything is going well but had a little bleed yesterday but baby ok, really scared me! Xx


----------



## yellow11

Bet it did :hugs: 
Glad all is ok though. Do you have a journal?


----------



## Jinbean

Woo Hoo! Made it to plum! :happydance: x


----------



## kbwebb

PEACH! 

i still dont see how ill end up pushing out a watermelon :haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

Yayyy i'm a blueberry! 

x


----------



## rooster100

I don't have one Yellow but maybe I will start one soon :)


----------



## yellow11

You should def start a pregnancy journal :)


----------



## MumMumMum

Not sure what it has changed to do going to post and see!


----------



## Cherrybump

im a avacode. think i spelt that wrong... whooopeeee xxx


----------



## Rozz1e1

im now a plum!!! Whoooooo!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## LeeMacca

Prune Prune Prune :)


----------



## BabyDragon

After 4 long weeks of being a papaya. We finally made it to an egg plant! :happydance:


----------



## Murphy98

Dear fruit change day......I am happy to announce I am an official Papaya!!

:plane:


----------



## yellow11

Papaya again, my app says mango so ill go with that for a variation.
1 week till V day :dance:


----------



## SammyJ

Think I'm now a lime.


----------



## RomaTomato

Orange!!!


----------



## Shorty88

As of today I am a lime


----------



## robinson380

I am a tiny lime. I think it is supposed to be a key lime.


----------



## smiffy85

Haven't set it up yet but know from others at 7 weeks its blueberry x


----------



## Lady H

:happydance::happydance:https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w205/zoedinah/th_8388dbd6f4495920fae8006e5bf70dea.jpg


----------



## Calif

Let's see what I am


----------



## Mirchi

Its a Lime! :happydance:


----------



## waterlily13

We are an avocado :)


----------



## Juliet11

a lime or have i gone up...


----------



## YikesBaby

Another eggplant! :wacko:


----------



## jewelstar

Mango!! :)


----------



## mimi1979

An eggplant!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jinbean

After dating scan brought us forward a few days... Baby is now a peach! Yay! :happydance: Woo Hoo! :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Can't wait to be a raspberry, 1 more day of blueberryhood! Lol


----------



## Farida_2013

Still a papaya?


----------



## Farida_2013

yup ^^ but yay for V-day!! :happydance:


----------



## Leamarasmall

Today we are a sweet potato :D x


----------



## keepholdingon

Still a honeydew but OMGGGG 36 weeks!!! AHHHHH


----------



## Vidal0123

Im an ORANGE!!!
 



Attached Files:







week 15.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Bethi22

Hmmm


----------



## rjm09

No ticker, but i'm a watermelon! And god do i feel like i'm carrying one!


----------



## KatOro

A poppy seed haha.


----------



## MummyPony

Mango!!


----------



## lily28

It's an orange!


----------



## Sarahcake

Still a honeydew?! This is like the 4th week too! Gahhhh :(


----------



## bobbles86

I'm a prune :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Red raspberry! Yeay :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## MileyMamma

Still
A papaya!


----------



## JCh

Squash!


----------



## mizzk

I'm a peach :yipee::wohoo: A PEACH!!!


----------



## passion4shoes

I'm a prune - probably not the nicest thing to be! But 10 weeks!!! yay!!!

What is with the banana????


----------



## HisGrace

Grape!


----------



## sassy_mom

I am still a squash but am 30 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mirchi

Plum baby! :happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

I am a plum!!!!

(I've never had a plum before... I'm going to pick one up at the store and see what it's like)!


----------



## Farida_2013

Plums are lovely! Yum!


----------



## yellow11

Make sure you eat it when its nice and soft and juicy.
Hard plums are not ripe and not.nice :)


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks for the tips, yellow!!! :)


----------



## yellow11

No probs hun, I don't want your 1st experience.of a.plum to be a bad one. :thumbup:


----------



## Sally_D

Lemon I guess this week!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Last day of lime for me.

Unless of course I get put back at my scan on Monday! I hope not!


----------



## Jessica28

Eggplant for the next few weeks!


----------



## MummyPony

I love this thread!


----------



## dizzy65

My baby is the size of a prune this week :flower:


----------



## Calif

Let's see


----------



## maybe6

Prune!!!


----------



## rooster100

Yeah I'm 15 weeks!! An Orange I think!! X


----------



## Shorty88

I'm a plum


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm a plum today. :)

Yaaaay!


----------



## Mellie1988

Raspberry for me now :D yay! 

x


----------



## bbn2

Let's see what I am....


----------



## bbn2

still a honey dew


----------



## sparkles86

Peach today!


----------



## pinktiara

yay im finally a plum!!


----------



## TTCBean

Peach in only a few more hours!!! Yippie!


----------



## Cherrybump

whooooo im a onion ;-)


----------



## Vidal0123

I am soon to be an .....
 



Attached Files:







week 16.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 40


----------



## HisGrace

Prune!!!


----------



## daniellex27

I'm a plum :D ! Wohoo, i've hit 12 weeks!


----------



## LeeMacca

Lime :)....


----------



## junemomma09

I'm a poppyseed....still so long to go!


----------



## Juliet11

prune maybe...


----------



## Shorty88

I'm a peach... Last week of first tri  x


----------



## RomaTomato

Avocado!!


----------



## SammyJ

Plum? Not sure!


----------



## Farida_2013

*looks intently*


----------



## Farida_2013

YAY now its 3 weeks of aubergines!


----------



## robinson380

12 weeks yay!!!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I have graduated to an Olive. Yay!!!


----------



## waterlily13

We are an onion :)


----------



## OliveLove

I'm an olive starting today!!:happydance:


----------



## MileyMamma

Week 3 of papaya!


----------



## YikesBaby

Yet ANOTHER week as an eggplant! :)


----------



## keepholdingon

Last but not least.. Girls...

I am a WATERMELON!!! 

3 more weeks!


----------



## Sarahcake

keepholdingon said:


> Last but not least.. Girls...
> 
> I am a WATERMELON!!!
> 
> 3 more weeks!

Me too!! How exciting!! We made it to the last box :D not long now!


----------



## lily28

Avocado!!! Yay, it was one of my milestones!!!!


----------



## MummyPony

20 weeks!! :)


----------



## Bethi22

Lookie me Lime!!!


----------



## sassy_mom

I am still a squash but at 31 weeks!! Only 9 more weeks to go!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mirchi

Peach baby! :)


----------



## Butterfly2

I'm an Appleseed from today yay! Can't wait to e a lime!


----------



## gretavon

On October 25 at 10:28am my watermelon turned into a little boy! Let me just say though it didnt feel like a watermelon...more like a freight train!


----------



## pinktiara

yay congrats!!


----------



## AAttcabby

Poppyseed :) I still can't believe it.


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww congrats hun. xxxx


----------



## bobbles86

lime!! :happydance:


----------



## bbn2

I think I'm a watermelon now


----------



## robinson380

gretavon said:


> On October 25 at 10:28am my watermelon turned into a little boy! Let me just say though it didnt feel like a watermelon...more like a freight train!

Congratulations! And thanks for the laugh :)


----------



## mizzk

I am a lemon! Didn't think lemon was the next fruit :/ haha oh well!


----------



## mitzee

Just checking, am I still a blueberry or am I......


----------



## mitzee

Nope, still a blueberry!!


----------



## MollyMalone

Avocado!!


----------



## Jessica28

Eggplant


----------



## dizzy65

lime :)


----------



## maybe6

Lime!!! :happydance:


----------



## Calif

Blueberry now!


----------



## Mellie1988

Olive, yay!


----------



## Lady H

Peeeeeeeeeaaaaaaacccchhhhh!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm a peach. :)


----------



## MayJan

Prune, yay!!!


----------



## passion4shoes

Lime!!!


----------



## rooster100

Avocado! 16 weeks! (According to recent u/s 16+4) but I will keep my original dates for now! Xx


----------



## pinktiara

finally turned to a peach today woo


----------



## Shorty88

Ill be a lemon tomorrow  hello 2nd tri


----------



## Xxenssial

I'm only poppy seeds :(


----------



## LeeMacca

Finally a PLUM :) I also feel like eating a plum


----------



## loub127

Squash!!! Cherish the time ladies.... It goes so fast!!!! X


----------



## HisGrace

Lime!!!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I've got 2 prunes today!! Yay!


----------



## Groovychick

A blueberry! :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Im a Sweet potato today.

I agree i feel like it was only yesterday i found out but it has gone super fast and im now 18 weeks AAH!! lol and first pair of maternity jeans today also :) x


----------



## TTCBean

Baby is the size of a lemon today!!!!


----------



## tashalina

yipee Im a sweet pea :)


----------



## mamabear_08

I'm a sweet pea as well, grow baby grow!


----------



## Farida_2013

Still an eggplant?


----------



## Sally_D

Orange I guess!


----------



## yellow11

have i changed?


----------



## yellow11

aubergine yay!!


----------



## Babushka

Baby is a prune and my uterus is a grapefruit :)


----------



## RomaTomato

Onion!!


----------



## AdriansMama

i teeny tiny olive lol with a plamento apparently


----------



## MustBeMummy

A green olive! Yuck. cant wait for that to change even that makes me feel neausous! lol


----------



## SammyJ

Peach!


----------



## MileyMamma

Hurrah an eggplant at last!


----------



## robinson380

peach...yay


----------



## Aud

Hello.


----------



## waterlily13

We are a sweet potato :)


----------



## Lucylove

I am a pea...but soon I will be a Blueberry :)


----------



## Etoiles

I think I'm an onion!


----------



## mimi1979

I'm a squash :happydance:


----------



## YikesBaby

Eggplant. Again. :wacko:


----------



## bobbles86

I'm a plum!! We are 12 weeks... we made it :happydance:


----------



## Xxenssial

yay ive made it to an apple seed lol


----------



## Mirchi

Lemon baby! :happydance:


----------



## MummyPony

Banana!!!!


----------



## MollyMalone

I'm an....


----------



## MollyMalone

Onion!! J


----------



## Bethi22

Plum!


----------



## lily28

I'm an Onion!


----------



## passion4shoes

a plum!!!

On another site it said a viennese (sp?) sausage!


----------



## mizzk

Cannot believe i am now an orange! So chuffed :)


----------



## sassy_mom

I am still a squash but 32 weeks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

I will be a prune tomorrow, yay! 

X


----------



## Vidal0123

Yay!
 



Attached Files:







17 w.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jinbean

Woo Hoo! Now an orange! :happydance:


----------



## Mellie1988

Prune :D ...... Yuck :lol:


----------



## tashalina

Blueberry :)


----------



## maybe6

Plum!!! :happydance:


----------



## dizzy65

Plum :D


----------



## Jessica28

Last week as an eggplant.


----------



## mamabear_08

I'm a blueberry now! :)


----------



## Soon5kids

So excited to be a lemon now!!! :)


----------



## rooster100

I'm an onion! I swear avocados are bigger then oinions? X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm a lemon. :)


----------



## MustBeMummy

Yay as of today, I'm a prune!


----------



## Jess125

Raspberry! :)


----------



## Calif

Raspberry I believe


----------



## RedWylder

Hahaha this thread is awesome because I literally wanted to cry when I realized my tiny little baby was an appleseed. I was thinking, "holy cow! that's actually VISIBLE!".

UPDATE: Dang I degraded back to a poppy seed when I adjusted my due date.


----------



## Cherrybump

I'm a mango :). I'm one week away from 20 weeks and my scan is next week. :D:D:D:D


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I'm limes today!!! Yay!


----------



## HisGrace

Plum today!!!


----------



## LeeMacca

I am a peach :)


----------



## yellow11

i think im still an aubergine.......


----------



## yellow11

yup....


----------



## MileyMamma

yellow11 said:


> i think im still an aubergine.......

Me too! When do we change? :)


----------



## yellow11

next week hopefully. 
happy 26 weeks hun. 98 days left :)


----------



## robinson380

YAY 14 weeks !!!!!


----------



## counting

I'm an appleseed today!!!


----------



## SammyJ

No idea today! Lemon?


----------



## Vidal0123

So excited!
 



Attached Files:







18.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Fusaritos

peach :)


----------



## MileyMamma

yellow11 said:


> next week hopefully.
> happy 26 weeks hun. 98 days left :)

Thank you and to you :) we should be bump buddies! Only 1 more week in second tri then it's the last stretch!


----------



## Farida_2013

yellow11 said:


> next week hopefully.
> happy 26 weeks hun. 98 days left :)

Nope :( not next week!

I was hoping it would change at 27 weeks but I am guessing 28... 

I think each fruit now lasts 3 weeks MEH :cry:


----------



## YikesBaby

Farida_2013 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> next week hopefully.
> happy 26 weeks hun. 98 days left :)
> 
> Nope :( not next week!
> 
> I was hoping it would change at 27 weeks but I am guessing 28...
> 
> I think each fruit now lasts 3 weeks MEH :cry:Click to expand...


I am still an eggplant and will be 29 weeks on Tuesday... so I think you've got another week ladies. :wacko:


----------



## yellow11

At least another 2 weeks! The fruit ticker gets pretty boring at the end doesn't it?
Mileymamma. Not only are we bump buddies we are due date buddies too :)


----------



## RomaTomato

mango!!


----------



## Murphy98

have I changed?! :haha:


----------



## Murphy98

Yippee!!!!! Not a weekly fruit change post anymore.....That must mean I am way more pregnant than I feel :blush::happydance:


----------



## Mellie1988

My dates got changed at my scan yesterday, 11 weeks today! I'm now a lime :D 

X


----------



## MileyMamma

yellow11 said:


> At least another 2 weeks! The fruit ticker gets pretty boring at the end doesn't it?
> Mileymamma. Not only are we bump buddies we are due date buddies too :)

Whereabouts are you from? Uk? :)


----------



## jewelstar

Papaya!!!! :)


----------



## YikesBaby

I've finally made it to a new fruit!! No more eggplant!


----------



## MileyMamma

YikesBaby said:


> I've finally made it to a new fruit!! No more eggplant!

Congrats on being a squash!


----------



## yellow11

So week 29 till we change... :(
Yeah I'm from the UK


----------



## MummyPony

Papaya!!!


----------



## Bethi22

Peachy Peach today!


----------



## lily28

Sweet potato!!!


----------



## Babybplz

Cautiously announcing I'm a raspberry! After an awful week, private scan 7w3d said nothing there and prepare to miscarry, early preg unit saw us yday, and she barely set the scanner on my tummy and baby was there! 8w1d and heart beating great! What a relief, but definately telling others, don't go for scans early!


----------



## Butterfly2

Blueberry! Xx


----------



## Lucylove

an Raspberry! wooooo


----------



## MrsGards

wooo im a lime!!


----------



## sassy_mom

33 weeks and a HONEYDEW!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## JCh

Still a squash, last week until I move to a new one for a few more weeks...


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Testing my ticker... to see what fruit i have loll


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

i have a sweetpea awww


----------



## Juliet11

orange......or??????


----------



## Mirchi

Naval Orange baby! Time just flies.. My baby was an apple seed not so long ago!


----------



## rajnin

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt156d51.aspx


----------



## meli1981

my babys a raspberry!:)


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Now i have a blueberry


----------



## Jessica28

Si I was wrong last week... this is my final week as an eggplant.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Avocadooooooooooo :D


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. I was searching for what the fruit is for week 20 and i came over this link all the fruit/veg are different from this one 

https://www.babycenter.com/slideshow-baby-size


According to 2 sites im a banana next but thats not the next fruit on this tracker :(


----------



## MrsGards

Cherrybump said:


> Hey ladies. I was searching for what the fruit is for week 20 and i came over this link all the fruit/veg are different from this one
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/slideshow-baby-size
> 
> 
> According to 2 sites im a banana next but thats not the next fruit on this tracker :(



Aww according to this one, im a fig lol i think ill stick with lime, purely because i dont like figs :haha:


----------



## counting

sweet pea!


----------



## bobbles86

peach - this baby is getting nice and big now


----------



## Sally_D

Onion it is this week!


----------



## Calif

Olive!


----------



## mizzk

Avocado :)


----------



## dizzy65

baby is the size of a peach!!


----------



## tashalina

Raspberry this week :)


----------



## maybe6

Peach!!! Yaaaay!!


----------



## pinktiara

an orange now woo


----------



## LeeMacca

LEMON YAY....couldnt wait to be a lemon :)


----------



## Cherrybump

I'm a....cantaloupe now. wow these past few weeks have gone soo fast x


----------



## Mellie1988

Happy 20 weeks, half way there!! 


X


----------



## Cherrybump

I know ;) feels so weird but amazing. bring on my scan lol


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I've got plums today! Yay!!


----------



## ArchangelLou

I am a plum this week had my scan on Friday and seen my blob for the first time xx


----------



## PeachyATL

Poppyseed :)


----------



## BabyDragon

So glad not,to be an eggplant anymore.... But a pumpkin!


----------



## HisGrace

Peach!


----------



## yellow11

Still an aubergine...... *sigh*..... :haha:


----------



## Xxenssial

yay made it to sweat pea lol


----------



## OliveLove

I am a plum!!! I've never made it this far:yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Vidal0123

So excited!
 



Attached Files:







19.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 31


----------



## TTCBean

Baby is an avocado!!!


----------



## robinson380

15 weeks!


----------



## alexismummy

im a grape this week


----------



## parisprincess

I'm still a darn seed :haha:


----------



## MustBeMummy

Ive been a lime for 3 days! :)


----------



## Fusaritos

14 weeks today :)


----------



## rooster100

I can't believe I forgot to update my weekly fruit!! Im a sweet potato now.....ummmm sweet potato fries!


----------



## AAttcabby

My baby is a blueberry this week. 4 more weeks till my first doctors visit. It feels like so far away. My baby is really letting me know its there with some awful m/s :(


----------



## Mellie1988

I'm a plum yay, 12 weeks today!! 

X


----------



## mimi1979

I'm a squash today!!! :happydance:


----------



## havestar

I'm a blueberry. Kinda feel gross that I ate a blueberry muffin today.


----------



## Jazzie2011

10 WEEKS!:happydance:


----------



## numommy2b

I certainly feel like he could be this big...


----------



## Mirchi

Avocado.. Yaay! :happydance:


----------



## Shorty88

I'm a avocado  going to see my baby tomorrow


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Olive :)


----------



## sophie22

I wana get to lime!


----------



## MileyMamma

I'm bored of being an eggplant!


----------



## MummyPony

Week 2 papaya


----------



## Cherrybump

one more fruit for me before they stick for 3weeks


----------



## lily28

Mango!


----------



## Butterfly2

I'm a raspberry yay!


----------



## MollyMalone

Mango!!


----------



## kareha

Papaya!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

It's crappy how the eggplant and papaya stick :(


----------



## AZBabyDust

I'm just a little sweetpea :cloud9:


----------



## Fruitymeli

Eggplant been one for ages lol :)


----------



## VGirl

I thought it was a poppy seed still, but at 4w5d it looks like it's an apple seed! Hooray :)


----------



## mizzk

I am an ONION! Woop! x


----------



## waterlily13

We are a cantaloupe :)


----------



## Jadie

Raspberry at the moment!


----------



## Sally_D

I think its sweet potato now..Love the switch over Fridays :)


----------



## tashalina

I switch over on a friday too :) Im now a green olive :)


----------



## Jessica28

I am finally a squash!


----------



## Farida_2013

Oh please Oh please Oh please don't be an eggplant again....


----------



## Farida_2013

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaah :brat:


----------



## sassy_mom

Forgot to post yesterday that I am still a honeydew but am 34 weeks!


----------



## Calif

Prune!


----------



## dizzy65

Lemon :)


----------



## mamabear_08

i'm a raspberry now!


----------



## Tami

Apple seed. :D


----------



## immy11

WooHoo! Made it to apple seed!! :)


----------



## maybe6

Lemon!!! :thumbup:


----------



## meli1981

im an olive this week!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Raspberry :)


----------



## rooster100

I'm a mango! Only seems like yesterday I was do excited being a raspberry! The time is flying! Xx


----------



## Bethi22

Lemon here!


----------



## MustBeMummy

I'm a plum! Woo hoo. When will it be a fruit I actually like lol


----------



## LeeMacca

navel orange :)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I am a peach today!! Yay One more week until 2nd tri


----------



## Shorty88

I'm a onion  3 more weeks and I'm half way there


----------



## Cherrybump

Im a banana lol but fruit tracker is so wrong x


----------



## sparkles86

I am now an onion!


----------



## Farida_2013

Cmon this time it has to have changed!!


----------



## Farida_2013

YAY a Squash!


----------



## robinson380

avocado!! yay


----------



## yellow11

Still an aubergine..... but my apps say I'm a chinese cabbage or a cauliflower. 
Changeover next week I think. I can't wait to be a squash.


----------



## keepholdingon

He's here!!! Dylan Matthew was born on 11/17/2012. :) Congratulations to all the ladies on here and have fun with your fruit tickers - I loved coming on this thread every week (even when I was an eggplant for like 3204592385 years lol)


----------



## HisGrace

Congrats, keepholdingon. Your little one is so precious.

I'm a lemon! Yay for making it to second tri.


----------



## Cherrybump

keepholdingon said:


> He's here!!! Dylan Matthew was born on 11/17/2012. :) Congratulations to all the ladies on here and have fun with your fruit tickers - I loved coming on this thread every week (even when I was an eggplant for like 3204592385 years lol)



Congrats hun :) xxx


----------



## Fusaritos

15 weeks


----------



## waterlily13

We are a banana :)


----------



## Mellie1988

We are a peach today, yay! 

X


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Congrats Keep!! Ur profile picture is adorable!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

we are a prune today!! :D


----------



## Babee_Bugs

wohoooo were a sweet potato :) x


----------



## RomaTomato

Banana! Squirmy banana!


----------



## mimi1979

Still a squash :thumbup:


----------



## BabyDragon

I'm now just a squash! OMG! Only two more fruits left to go!


----------



## sophie22

I think I'm a prune now. Ugh. I need Limey!


----------



## Mamma_Mia

Apparently I'm a Strawberry lol


----------



## fuzzy_bear

i'm a lime.. hehe!


----------



## MileyMamma

Last week as an eggplant!


----------



## Jinbean

Sweet Potato Sweet Potato! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## YikesBaby

I'm a squash - again! :thumbup:


----------



## Bethi22

Orange (in like an hour )


----------



## meli1981

im a prune


----------



## MummyPony

Week 3 papaya


----------



## Mirchi

Onion! :happydance:


----------



## lily28

Cantaloupe!


----------



## MustBeMummy

I've been put back a bit since having my scan so I'm back to a lime :( Nevermind least I know the little wiggle is in there :D


----------



## sassy_mom

Still a honeydew but 35 weeks!!!! Almost time!


----------



## Vidal0123

YAY! I cant wait to be 35 weeks! lol!
I look forward to my son every day!




sassy_mom said:


> Still a honeydew but 35 weeks!!!! Almost time!


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh man my next fruit isnt far away and ill be stuck on this one for 3 weeks from now on


----------



## Calif

Wow, lime!


----------



## Jessica28

2nd week as a squash!


----------



## Butterfly2

Olive


----------



## MrsGards

Nearly a lemon lol this thread excites me lol can't wait to be a watermelon :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am a butternut squash x


----------



## dizzy65

Mine is the size of a orange :flower:


----------



## Lotus Womb

i'm an Olive lol

I love this such fun


----------



## maybe6

I think I'm an orange :thumbup:


----------



## rooster100

I'm a cantaloupe! I have no idea what a cantaloupe is! 
I'm halfway there yeah!


----------



## MummyPony

rooster100 said:


> I'm a cantaloupe! I have no idea what a cantaloupe is!
> I'm halfway there yeah!

It's a small melon


----------



## Vidal0123

Almost a Banana!!!!


----------



## immy11

OMG I'm a sweet pea! :)


----------



## Medipea

Blueberry, moving on very soon! :)


----------



## jensha

Ticker says eggplant but thebump website says cauliflower!!!


----------



## Shorty88

I'm a sweet potato  2 more weeks till half way point


----------



## mizzk

I am a Sweet Potatooooooo


----------



## Cherrybump

I'm a........Papaya. This is the start of my 3 week fruit.


----------



## HisGrace

I'm an orange!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Babies are lemons today


----------



## Murphy98

have I changed yet?!


----------



## Murphy98

Nope....still an eggplant :haha:

no longer my weekly fruit change post....looking like the fruit has slowed waaaay down


----------



## Murphy98

84 days left :shock:


----------



## yellow11

Finally..... change day!!!! I'm a squash!!!!! So happy :) 
:headspin: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## RomaTomato

Papaya!!


----------



## MileyMamma

A squash! Finally!


----------



## robinson380

Yay 17 weeks!!


----------



## waterlily13

We are a papaya! :)


----------



## Fusaritos

16 weeks :)


----------



## jensha

Tomorrow I'll be a lettuce!!! :happydance:

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/ED11C118A2A549DC9EAD696471113242.ashx


----------



## Mellie1988

Hello little lemon! 

X


----------



## CatchBabyDust

LIME! :D Excited for it to be something bigger..but glad how fast this is moving..


----------



## Sparklesx

Awwwh Mummy & Daddy's little star is a lime :) x


----------



## meli1981

im a lime also today


----------



## mimi1979

After 4 weeks of being a squash, I am finally a honeydew. Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## Vidal0123

Im a Banana!! Or as Dr said a barbie doll!!


----------



## karat85

i do believe i am a raspberry :xmas8:


----------



## YikesBaby

I 'think' I am still a squash. :)


----------



## Mirchi

Sweet potato baby! :happydance:


----------



## mitzee

Lets see...!


----------



## Fruitymeli

Yay squash :)


----------



## HelenEdge

Lime


----------



## Jinbean

Think we are at Mango stage now! Yay!


----------



## MummyPony

Should be an eggplant!?


----------



## lily28

Banana!!!


----------



## bloominbroody

Just an appleseed i can't wait to be a whole fruit!!


----------



## Ladyjane

Raspberry graduating to an olive :)


----------



## Bethi22

Avocado today!


----------



## sassy_mom

36 Weeks today!!!!! Still a honeydew but only 4 weeks left!!! :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly2

We're a prune!!


----------



## immy11

Blueberry! (Ticker is on USA time)


----------



## Calif

Plum!


----------



## Vidal0123

21 weeks
 



Attached Files:







A8413B17D9EA421892282A080E9468D5.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## dizzy65

Onion!!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Im back up to a plum again....until sunday


----------



## bloominbroody

Yay im a sweat pea!!


----------



## rooster100

I'm a banana! Yeah! X


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Ive got 2 oranges


----------



## MustBeMummy

Woo hoo I'm a peach! And off to the 2nd tri thread. :)


----------



## HisGrace

Avocado!


----------



## Tami

We just turned into a raspberry!
Possibly the weirdest sentence ever, lol!


----------



## Murphy98

Okay, okay....have I changed yet?


----------



## Murphy98

Yeeeeeehaw finally a squash :bunny::bunny:


----------



## waterlily13

We are still a papaya :(


----------



## NarnNar

I'm just a little apple seed...<3


----------



## yellow11

Still a squash.... don't mind though. Close to the end now :)


----------



## robinson380

18 weeks....I'm a sweet potato!!


----------



## CaT1285

I became an appleseed today! Constantly worried and excited at the same time.


----------



## Cherrybump

Second week of Papaya


----------



## OliveLove

Looks like I'm an orange!


----------



## jen1019

This week I'm a lime :) Little one is growing so fast!


----------



## AshLMT

Really excited to be a green olive this week!! :)


----------



## monro84

I am a blueberry for the first time ever finally. :happydance: and my little blueberry HB is 153 today 7 wks 2 days


----------



## Fusaritos

17 weeks!


----------



## mac1979

I have a little sweet pea in mah belly.


----------



## Xxenssial

i have mad it to an olive lol


----------



## Mellie1988

We're an Orange, yaay!


----------



## jensha

Ahhhhh 27 weeks today!!!!! Third tri!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Rutabaga!

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/21F61AD748AA4A09A120E0C85E93DCF2.ashx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have a sweet pea this week.


----------



## mamawanabe21

My miracle bean is the size of a sweet pea. Yay!


----------



## Tnfox

I have an Appleseed!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

we are a Plum!!


----------



## wristwatch24

I'm an appleseed. Three days and I'll be a sweet pea haha :)


----------



## hardatworkmom

I'm a sweet pea!! :happydance:


----------



## YikesBaby

Finally a honeydew!! :)


----------



## Turtlemad

I'm a Blueberry :happydance:


----------



## mimi1979

Still a honeydew O:)


----------



## Mirchi

Yayy! Mango baby! :happydance:


----------



## meli1981

im a plum now! second tri here i come!


----------



## NarnNar

still an appleseed! hehe so impatient here!


----------



## MummyPony

Week 2 eggplant :)


----------



## Bethi22

times flyin! I'm an onion!


----------



## Butterfly2

Lime :)


----------



## Lucylove

heres mine, its going so fast now I love it :)


----------



## despereaux

Mine is a sweetpea. I can't wait till it turns into a plum atleast.


----------



## lily28

Papaya!


----------



## sassy_mom

I am a WATERMELON!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## Farida_2013

Still a Squash!?

Yup!


----------



## Tink_

Mine is a sweet pea - n'aw. x


----------



## immy11

Raspberry today :)


----------



## Vidal0123

22 weeks!!!
 



Attached Files:







43F077E7ECEF45EFA9DAD87D5EF84E14.gif
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Calif

Peach!


----------



## Dragonfly

I get a blueberry tomorrow.


----------



## dizzy65

Sweet potato :happydance: its getting bigger hehe


----------



## wristwatch24

I'm a sweet pea today! :)


----------



## bloominbroody

Im a blueberry!! 7weeks today!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Lime :)


----------



## Sparklesx

Turns out of my dating scan I am only 11 weeks instead of 12. So I'm guessing I'm a lime  x


----------



## rooster100

I'm a papaya! Not sure what that is! X


----------



## karat85

i am a green olive, although my ticker says 9 weeks 6 days i am actually 10 weeks today. i think i should change the ticker by a day so it is more accurate. off i go....

UPDATE: Now setup properly. baby is the size of a prune. woohoo. double figures, 25% down, 75% to go.


----------



## monro84

I am a raspberry today


----------



## Luckypawprint

i haven't got a fruit sob sob sob just a little poppyseed!!!!


----------



## mac1979

I'm a blueberry, just like in Willy Wonka...at least that is how I feel with the bloating.


----------



## sparkles86

A melon today!


----------



## jensha

mac1979 said:


> I'm a blueberry, just like in Willy Wonka...at least that is how I feel with the bloating.

:rofl:


----------



## Sally_D

checking after a two week vacation..lets see what i m today...i am a banana!! :)


----------



## HisGrace

onion!


----------



## Shorty88

Half way through  baby is a banana this week


----------



## Luckypawprint

Apple seed now!!! So tiny!!!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I've got Avocados!!! Yay


----------



## Cherrybump

24 weeks today. sure that means v-day!!!!:D.

Third week of papaya :) next week new fruit i hope :) xx


----------



## maisemoo

Not quite a fruit yet...just a poppy seed! X


----------



## sharnahw

Lime :)


----------



## Vonnie18

I'm a blueberry x


----------



## NarnNar

I'm a sweet pea!


----------



## yellow11

Still a squash I think.....


----------



## yellow11

Yup!!! The weeks are ticking away though :)


----------



## mamawanabe21

Yay! I've reached a blueberry :)


----------



## Fusaritos

18 weeks! :) had a private scan on Saturday and it's a girl! :) Happy week everyone.


----------



## waterlily13

3rd week of papaya :(


----------



## Emma867

Me:


----------



## Mellie1988

Avocado tomorrow :D


----------



## OliveLove

I'm an avocado!


----------



## Vidal0123

Grapefruit!!
 



Attached Files:







24646ADC6F6148B5AA4D0082A8DD405F.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 34


----------



## vanzaroni

I am one day away from plum! The weeks are movin quick now :)


----------



## mimi1979

Still a honeydew :thumbup:


----------



## meli1981

im a peach


----------



## CatchBabyDust

we are officially a peach today :)


----------



## jensha

Eggplant!!

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/D00769780688408FABA3F1B5E06F9826.ashx


----------



## spinneybaby

Sweet Pea :)


----------



## MileyMamma

When do u change? Bored of being a squash now!


----------



## Farida_2013

Hoping it's 33 weeks cos I am fed up being a squash too hehe


----------



## Mirchi

Cantaloupe :happydance:


----------



## MummyPony

Week 3 eggplant but 3rd trimester today!


----------



## Bethi22

Sweeeeeeet Potato!


----------



## sassy_mom

I am still a watermelon but 38 weeks!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jinbean

Woo Hoo! Banana this week! :happydance:


----------



## maybe6

Sweet Potato :thumbup:


----------



## immy11

Olive today yay! :)


----------



## Jessica28

7 weeks to go!


----------



## mitzee

Just seeing what I am today - oo an orange!


----------



## Soon5kids

Banana today! Woohoo! :-D


----------



## wristwatch24

Blueberry :)


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Plum :)


----------



## dizzy65

mango :)


----------



## bloominbroody

A raspberry!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Raspberry to, didnt have to look as poster above is same as me. :flower:


----------



## rooster100

I'm 23 weeks and according to the bump website I'm a grapfruit! Yum! Might have grapefruit for breakfast! X


----------



## Aurora_rose

Yah finally i am no longer a seed i am a sweet pea! Lol 

I thought this day would never come haha


----------



## karat85

i do believe my little one is the size of a sweet little lime :cloud9:


----------



## mac1979

I'm a raspberry!


----------



## Sally_D

Papaya I guess!


----------



## 3xpire

Plum


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I've got 2 onions


----------



## HisGrace

Sweet Potato!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Im now a eggplant week 1


----------



## Emma867

Yay! Just noticed I'm a prune! And in double figures lol


----------



## NarnNar

blueberry <3


----------



## jensha

so tired of being an eggplant!


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

I'm a sweet pea x


----------



## waterlily13

First week of Eggplant :)


----------



## AshLMT

Yay lime!! :)


----------



## Fusaritos

19weeks!:)


----------



## RomaTomato

Still a papaya...


----------



## Miniamo

An apple seed! Really impatient, other websites say sweet pea so confused!


----------



## mamawanabe21

I got to Raspberry! Yay :D


----------



## jensha

Squash!!!!!

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/EFD0995DD54B49D68031BE8AA67C4FAC.ashx


----------



## CatchBabyDust

we are a lemon today!! I remember when i was a lime..lemon was my next milestone..wanted to get there so fast...here i am :D 3 weeks later...now we want to be an orange


----------



## MileyMamma

Still a squash...


----------



## mimi1979

Still a honeydew...until next week :happydance:


----------



## robinson380

20 weeks :)


----------



## Jinbean

Papaya!!!! :happydance:


----------



## monro84

:happydance:I'm an Olive


----------



## meli1981

im a lemon


----------



## ldr

Still a poppy seed. Not long til apple seed though!


----------



## OliveLove

I'm an onion :)


----------



## Xxenssial

i made a lime :)


----------



## Etoiles

I'm an.... eggplant! So excited to be an eggplant.


----------



## Bethi22

mango!


----------



## MummyPony

Another week of eggplant :)


----------



## suffolksazzle

Baby blueberry here!


----------



## Vonnie18

I now have a grape :) x


----------



## yellow11

Still a squash...... :dohh:


----------



## sassy_mom

39 weeks today! Still a watermelon but 7 days left. :happydance:


----------



## Mellie1988

Onion!


----------



## mummybean

Olive today :)


----------



## ldr

Appleseed, hooray!


----------



## Turtlemad

Prune today :happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

app on my phone says Pineapple.


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Blueberry today x


----------



## Dragonfly

mine changes to prune tomorrow.


----------



## mac1979

Doctor updated me, so I suddenly became and olive.


----------



## dizzy65

Cantaloup :)


----------



## Mirchi

Banana baby :happydance:


----------



## wristwatch24

Yay, a raspberry!


----------



## rooster100

I'm 24 weeks! Not sure what fruit that is? My stupid iPad won't let me copy and paste a fruity ticker! X


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Peach :)


----------



## Vidal0123

24 weeks
 



Attached Files:







8400D785E3FA4FF6A42F7B0DF8EC4131.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 44


----------



## LockandKey

poppy seed!


----------



## Zebra2023

Apple pip :)


----------



## monro84

Prune yuck lol


----------



## Farida_2013

Hopefully I've changed to.....


----------



## Aurora_rose

a blueberry!


----------



## karat85

my baby is the size of a lovely English plum. my lovely little sugar plum x


----------



## Emma867

Yay! Today I'm a lime!


----------



## Xxenssial

im a plum


----------



## HisGrace

He's the size of a mango right now! :)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

2 Sweet Potatoes today!! Yay!!


----------



## mizzk

Baby is now the size of.... A Papaya!


----------



## Sally_D

This week I am....ohh still a papaya..no change from last week!


----------



## yellow11

2nd last fruit...... I'm a honeydew melon. Only one left to go. :happydance:


----------



## RomaTomato

Eggplant!!!!!


----------



## mamawanabe21

Yay! I'm an Olive!! :D


----------



## MileyMamma

Honeydew!!!


----------



## Fusaritos

20 weeks. Half way there! Happy New Year!


----------



## robinson380

21 weeks :)


----------



## mimi1979

A watermelon...at last :happydance: Happy New Year ladies!!!


----------



## Jinbean

2nd week of... Papaya!


----------



## Cherrybump

second week of eggplant...But according to an app i have im a hot house cucumber lol x


----------



## CatchBabyDust

We are an orange today :D


----------



## first4j

YAY! A prune!!! 25% done :)


----------



## OliveLove

Sweet potato! :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Sweet potato also! Getting bigger now :D 

X


----------



## jensha

30 weeks!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Cucumber!!!!!!

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/755DFA22232D4AEAB36080D8DDC0DAE7.ashx


----------



## Vidal0123

25 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







week 25.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 58


----------



## meli1981

im an orange!


----------



## Shorty88

Papaya


----------



## Whimsy82

I'm a raspberry today :D (Though my What to Expect App says olive....??)


----------



## mac1979

My little nubbly is a prune!!


----------



## YikesBaby

I think I'm a honeydew!


----------



## MummyPony

Woohoo squash


----------



## Bethi22

Cantaloupe!


----------



## Mirchi

Papaya baby :happydance:


----------



## sassy_mom

40 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lily28

25 weeks means eggplant yay!


----------



## ldr

Sweet pea! (Or lentil, according to my pregnancy iPhone app...)


----------



## robinson380

papaya!!!


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Raspberry :)


----------



## dizzy65

Banana :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

I am a prune soon, got mine mixed up last time, I can actually feel this prune moving already!


----------



## waterlily13

2nd week of an eggplant :)


----------



## Xxenssial

13 weeks - a peach finally


----------



## ShirlWirl

I think I'm a plum or a peach yey!!


----------



## ShirlWirl

I can't wait until eggplant!


----------



## Miniamo

Blueberry :)


----------



## Aurora_rose

I have finally changed to raspberry!


----------



## wristwatch24

I'm an olive! I remember being a poppyseed and seeing olives and wishing I could be there! Here I am! :)


----------



## monro84

I am a lime.:happydance:


----------



## immy11

I am a lime!! Omg I don't think I could squeeze a lime from my vagina how am I going to get a watermelon out!!!


----------



## Emma867

Yay! 12wks today! I'm a plum x


----------



## Cherry Bow

immy11 said:


> I am a lime!! Omg I don't think I could squeeze a lime from my vagina how am I going to get a watermelon out!!!

:haha: yeah, I've been wondering that! xx


----------



## jewelsbaby81

2 Mangos!


----------



## Cherrybump

27 weeks today. Im now in third trimester Yay!!! and last week of eggplant i think xx


----------



## HisGrace

Cantaloupe! He's halfway there!!!


----------



## rooster100

I think I'm an eggplant! X


----------



## Murphy98

Checking on my fruit.....haven't Changed in a while :coffee:


----------



## Murphy98

ooooh finally changed!!!! One fruit to go - crazy!


----------



## karat85

i do believe my baby is the size of a peach this week. grow baby, grow x


----------



## mummybean

Prune :)


----------



## AAttcabby

My baby is the size of a peach :) I get to see the little jellybean tomorrow at my ultrasound appointment. I'm so excited I can't sleep! I can't wait till I can start showing and even feeling my baby.


----------



## yellow11

Think I'm still a honeydew although def feeling like a watermelon ...... :haha:


----------



## Sally_D

Third week with papaya...when will this change!!!!


----------



## BrollyDolly

Can't wait to move on tomorrow from a poppyseed to an apple seed!!! The thought of pushing out a watermelon is bringing tears to my eyes! Xx


----------



## peanut56

I am stuck on papaya! What the hell???


----------



## mac1979

I'm a lime!! I remember wanting tobe a lime!!


----------



## Fusaritos

21 weeks :) I'm a banana


----------



## Cherrybump

Ladies you shal be a papaya for 3 weeks. From that fruit onwards every fruit is 3 weeks.


----------



## mamawanabe21

Oh my gosh! I'm a prune already! Only seems like yesterday I was a poppy seed! Aha!


----------



## waterlily13

3rd week of eggplant :winkwink:


----------



## sharnahw

I'm a lemon (haha sounds like I'm insulting myself)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

we are an avocado today!! :) Hope everyone is feeling great..


----------



## spinneybaby

Today I am a raspberry, tomorrow I get to be an Olive!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Today we are a ..... Mango!


----------



## YikesBaby

Holy crap!!! I am a watermelon!!! Any time now! :)


----------



## Vidal0123

2nd week as eggplant.


----------



## MummyPony

Still a squash :)


----------



## Bethi22

banana!


----------



## jewelstar

Squash!! STILL!!!


----------



## OliveLove

Mango!:happydance:


----------



## jensha

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/74DE3E3566A34DA182897CB605E517C6.ashx

:happydance:


----------



## immy11

Plum! 12 weeks! :)


----------



## immy11

I feel cheated, A lime is bigger than a plum!


----------



## Swatnbugs

An olive!


----------



## mummybean

It's lime time :)


----------



## Luckypawprint

Raspberry :p


----------



## Sally_D

Yayy, finally ticker change after 3 weeks...I am an eggplant now!!


----------



## Jessica28

last week as a honeydew i think


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm a sweetpea today :)


----------



## meli1981

im an avacodo! time is flying


----------



## butterflywolf

Prune right now and two days it'll change. I did reading up on how baby quickly grows form 10 weeks to 13 weeks and started crying XD Can't believe baby grows that quickly next few weeks.


----------



## dizzy65

Papaya!! ahh its getting soo big :flower: and going by so so fast :flower:


----------



## wristwatch24

I'm a prune today!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am a lemon tomorrow! Can't believe how fast (yet incredible slow at the same time), I remember being a poppy seed like it was yesterday!


----------



## Vidal0123

26 weeks
 



Attached Files:







226.gif
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 39


----------



## CatchBabyDust

baby girl is the size of an onion this week!! :)


----------



## karat85

baby is now the size of a lovely jubbly lemon :baby:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Lime!! :thumbup:


----------



## Xxenssial

A lemon I think lol


----------



## Cherrybump

im a iceburg lettuce according to my app lol but still an eggplant here


----------



## Dragonfly

oh lime for me this week then.


----------



## MustBeMummy

Im a sweet potato! :)


----------



## HisGrace

He's now the length of a banana!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I've got 2 cantaloupes....... although all my other apps.say banana


----------



## Mirchi

Lil bambino is supposed to be a Grapefruit this week but my ticker still shows papaya!


----------



## Luckypawprint

My little green olive!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Syreen22

I'm plum happy.


----------



## mamawanabe21

Oh my, I'm a....LIME! I remember thinking a lime was miles away, and I'm there already! How exciting!


----------



## RomaTomato

Still an eggplant!


----------



## yellow11

35 weeks today but no fruit change
Still a honeydew


----------



## mac1979

I'm finally a plum!!


----------



## monro84

I'm a plum


----------



## Fusaritos

Im 22 weeks today :) papaya week!!!


----------



## Jessica28

my last week as a honey dew


----------



## Calibeachbum

I'm a sweet pea today!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yay I can't wait to be a plum next week!


----------



## OliveLove

omgosh! I'm a cantaloupe!


----------



## suffolksazzle

Im a prune lol


----------



## robinson380

23 weeks


----------



## first4j

Plum!! Finally 12 weeks!!


----------



## Jinbean

Woo Hoo! Finally changed from Papaya to Eggplant! :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Jinbean said:


> Woo Hoo! Finally changed from Papaya to Eggplant! :happydance:

Bad news is your there for 4 weeks now :(.


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Prune x


----------



## readynwilling

Cherrybump said:


> Jinbean said:
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo! Finally changed from Papaya to Eggplant! :happydance:
> 
> Bad news is your there for 4 weeks now :(.Click to expand...

I think that was when i ditched the fruit ticker when i was pregnant the first time LOL!!! I hated being the same fruit for a whole month :haha:

Im gonna be a plum tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## meli1981

onion babes growing


----------



## MummyPony

Still a squash :)


----------



## Mellie1988

We are a cantaloupe! 

X


----------



## immy11

Peach!


----------



## Xxenssial

geez this is moving quickly lol - an orange now.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Eeeek!! I moved up to plum! :happydance:


----------



## mummybean

Plum :)


----------



## Vidal0123

Still an eggplant...


----------



## dizzy65

Papaya still :flower:


----------



## Jessica28

Cant believe I forgot to check my ticker this morning! Finally watermelon!


----------



## maybe6

Papaya!!! Yaaay!! Love watching him grow! :happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

He's the size of a Papaya now. :)


----------



## wannabeprego

My twins are Prunes... although I think the picture looks like a rock and not much like a prune, plus it is a rather unattractive fruit... LOL... :haha::fool::loopy:


----------



## Miniamo

Olive here!


----------



## Farida_2013

Finally a Watermelon :D


----------



## mamawanabe21

I'm a plum! 
Getting ready to say goodbye to first trimester!


----------



## yellow11

Still a honeydew..... yay for 36 weeks :happydance:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

My baby girl is the size of a sweet potato! :)


----------



## RomaTomato

Still an eggplant I think...


----------



## OliveLove

banana!:happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

im a squash now! yay!!


----------



## robinson380

24 weeks!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

21 weeks and a banana (although every other app says carrot)


----------



## mac1979

I'm a peach today!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Plum!!! :) :wohoo:


----------



## Bethi22

Let's see...


----------



## monro84

Peach


----------



## klrh

Sesame Seed!!!!!


----------



## bekkie

apple seed - but the bloating makes me feel like a watermelon lol


----------



## immy11

I just got my ultrasound results and got moved forward 2 days yay!! I'm a lemon now :)


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm a blueberry today :happydance:


----------



## wannabeprego

I am a lime today at 11 weeks!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MummyPony

Still a squash :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Hello banana! 

X


----------



## meli1981

im a sweet potato


----------



## readynwilling

PEACH!!! yay 2nd trimester!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt144b88.aspx


----------



## robinson380

eggplant!!


----------



## Bethi22

Still papaya...


----------



## Vidal0123

Last week as Eggplant!


----------



## callmemaybbby

I'm a poppyseed...not really a fruit but I love thinking of my lil poppyseed!


----------



## Jessica28

2 weeks left as a watermelon or longer....


----------



## dizzy65

Papaya Still :flower:


----------



## Farida_2013

soon no more fruit to stare at :o


----------



## Miniamo

I'm a prune today - yay! Ok so it's pretty ugly as fruits go (and whats with using a dried one?!) but I'm happy with the progression!


----------



## Farida_2013

Miniamo said:


> I'm a prune today - yay! Ok so it's pretty ugly as fruits go (and whats with using a dried one?!) but I'm happy with the progression!

Hahahaha! You made me laugh!
I actually never realised or wondered.. why the heck indeed are they using a dried prune!? :dohh:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Peach today and 2nd trimester :cloud9:


----------



## oboeverity

Um.... Here's mine...


----------



## karat85

i do believe baby is now the size of an avacado. whoop whoop :happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

Farida_2013 said:


> soon no more fruit to stare at :o

You get to stare at your beautiful baby soon!!!


----------



## oboeverity

I think prunes only come in dried.... They are a dried plum xx


----------



## kori31209

I'm a sweet pea! :]


----------



## monro84

I am a lemon


----------



## CatchBabyDust

mango!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Yesterday i became a prune! I also got to see my little prune =D


----------



## Cherrybump

Second week of a squash. Only 10 more weeks to go now :) x


----------



## HisGrace

Week 2 of papaya!


----------



## Murphy98

have I changed yet?? :coffee:


----------



## Murphy98

Nope. Well regardless, we are scheduled for an early c-section next Tuesday due to some complications. am hoping to see watermelon this time....fingers-crossed :flower:


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I've got 2 papayas :)


----------



## yellow11

Have I.....? Am I.......?


----------



## yellow11

YEESSS!!! I'm finally a watermelon :happydance: :headspin: :dance:


----------



## phrumkidost

I will be a lime tomorrow. I am so excited!


----------



## MileyMamma

At last I am a watermelon!


----------



## Farida_2013

Happy Full Term Miley :D


----------



## mac1979

I'M a lemon! It seemed so far away back at 5 weeks.


----------



## butterflywolf

I'm a peach!!! And next appt is this friday <3


----------



## Fusaritos

24 weeks V day!!!!! Im a papaya


----------



## waterlily13

Second week of a squash :)


----------



## MrsCeder

I'm a banana haha


----------



## OliveLove

Papaya!


----------



## Vidal0123

Squash!


----------



## mamawanabe21

I'm a plum! Again! (got put back a week at dating scan :()


----------



## RomaTomato

Finally a squash!


----------



## KelseyK

I'm a lime!!!!!!! <3


----------



## rain31

Sweet pea :)


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm a raspberry today :)


----------



## jensha

34w=butternut squash!


----------



## meli1981

im now a mango


----------



## Mellie1988

Papaya! 

X


----------



## wannabeprego

I am a plum today!!! Good bye First Trimester!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MummyPony

Honeydew!!!!


----------



## Bethi22

week 3 as a papaya... yay v-day!


----------



## lily28

I'm a squash!!!


----------



## readynwilling

I'm a lemon!!!!!! But is it just me or is a peach not bigger than a lemon????


----------



## callmemaybbby

I am now an apple seed! Haha, we've been calling it the "seedling".


----------



## dizzy65

Yay!! Baby is the size of a eggplant this week :flower:


----------



## bekkie

blueberry today :) Now the thought of eating blueberries makes me feel a little bad...


----------



## robinson380

26 weeks


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im just a tiny poppy seed. I bought some today and they are titch xxx


----------



## rooster100

My fruit has finally changed! I'm a squash! 29 weeks!! X


----------



## Cazran25

I'm a raspberry today but I prefer calling it a blueberry as I don't eat those so I think bump will remain blueberry until he/she is born


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Baby girl is a Cantaloupe this week :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

14 weeks! 

Lemon!!! :cloud9:


----------



## SIEGAL

When I was pregnant with my daughter whenever we were at the supermarket we would grab the fruit I was on that week and take a picture of it in front of my stomach and send it to everyone!
That was fun


----------



## monro84

I am a navel orange


----------



## CaptainMummy

Im a lime... Yay!


----------



## Miniamo

I'm a lime too - yay :) been waiting to get to a lime for AGES, now I just want something bigger haha (may regret saying that when I'm watermelon and thinking what's inside must come out!)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Miniamo said:


> I'm a lime too - yay :) been waiting to get to a lime for AGES, now I just want something bigger haha (may regret saying that when I'm watermelon and thinking what's inside must come out!)

hehe, my daughters head alone was about the size of a watermelon!


----------



## rain31

Blueberry :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

SIEGAL said:


> When I was pregnant with my daughter whenever we were at the supermarket we would grab the fruit I was on that week and take a picture of it in front of my stomach and send it to everyone!
> That was fun

That sounds like such a great idea! I can't believe a have a little lemon sized baby inside me! :cloud9:


----------



## Mummalee

After a bit of research working out what 'fruit ticker' is, I am a peach!


----------



## callmemaybbby

I'm an apple seed! Haha, haven't made it to a fruit yet...


----------



## HisGrace

Week 3 of Papaya


----------



## Cherrybump

week 3 of squash :) xx another step closer xx


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Week 2 as a papaya


----------



## mamawanabe21

Tomorrow I'm a peach by my U/S (scan put me back a week, but was told I would probably catch up?) or a lemon by my LMP :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwwwh sad that my ticker won't change fruit this week, is it 3 weeks for each fruit from now on?? 

x


----------



## Brightstarshi

Olives :)


----------



## TracyMol

I think Im a raspberry now?!


----------



## Murphy98

Well this is it - my last fruit post! Scheduled for an early c-section on Tuesday due to complications. I can't believe how fast it's gone by....seems like only yesterday I was posting that I was an apple seed or what not.

Enjoy it ladies - time flies :thumbup:


----------



## rain31

Murphy98 said:


> Well this is it - my last fruit post! Scheduled for an early c-section on Tuesday due to complications. I can't believe how fast it's gone by....seems like only yesterday I was posting that I was an apple seed or what not.
> 
> Enjoy it ladies - time flies :thumbup:

Ah !! U have all most made it . Good luck for C-sec. 

I m just a blueberry , hope my time passes sooner than this :)


----------



## waterlily13

Still a squash :)


----------



## Calibeachbum

I'm a raspberry or green olive from lmp!!! Who hoo.


----------



## yellow11

No fruit change today I'm a watermelon til baby arrives.


----------



## Cherrybump

good luck with the c-section hun.


----------



## mac1979

Can't believe I'm finally an orange.


----------



## Fusaritos

Eggplant!!! :)


----------



## Vidal0123

30 weeks
 



Attached Files:







D78DC6472E544942A196ABE88C3DEBF8.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 50


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm an olive today :happydance:


----------



## robinson380

almost 27 weeks


----------



## ldr

Prune today, and tomorrow I think I'll be a lime!


----------



## meli1981

im a banana


----------



## immy11

Avocado!


----------



## MummyPony

Still honeydew


----------



## Bethi22

Eggplant? Eggplant!!!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Agiboma

squash


----------



## Cherrybump

Agiboma said:


> squash

Was hoping to changing on sunday quess it shall be another week of a squash then lol


----------



## Emma867

I'm a:


----------



## readynwilling

Orange!!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt144b88.aspx


----------



## maybe6

Eggplant! Yay!!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

I am a peach at 13 weeks and 1 day today!! :happydance: 2cnd tri here I am!!


----------



## callmemaybbby

Sweet pea! Out of the seeds :)


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm a prune today :happydance:


----------



## twinkletoe

Appleseed!! Can't wait to get out if the seeds and into a real fruit or veg!!


----------



## MommaJJ

Raspberry :)


----------



## bekkie

raspberry now!! :D


----------



## pinkpeonies

sweet pea!


----------



## dizzy65

Egg plant still :flower:


----------



## Sally_D

I am....


----------



## CaptainMummy

Im a plum =D


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Orange!!! :wohoo:


----------



## KelseyK

Plum!!!


----------



## monro84

Avocado:happydance:


----------



## mamawanabe21

Omg. Tomorrow, I am a lemon!! 
Where has time gone?!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

24 weeks today!!! 3rd week as a papaya!


----------



## Cherrybump

32 weeks and 4th week as a squash xx


----------



## HisGrace

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/C73B28C470A94D88AE64366F7F7F38E5.ashx


----------



## CatchBabyDust

She's a banana this week! <3


----------



## Vidal0123

Still a squash!


----------



## rain31

I m raspberry this week :)


----------



## waterlily13

another week of squash.


----------



## mac1979

Avocado!!


----------



## Fusaritos

26 weeks and still an eggplant.... :)


----------



## OliveLove

3rd week of papaya...


----------



## KelseyK

Peach!!!!!!!


----------



## heyluu

Been awhile since Ive had a ticker. Where do I get the fruit one?


----------



## Cherrybump

See if you click on someone else's it will open another window with the link you'll find it on there on xx


----------



## jensha

Still a honeydew!


----------



## Miniamo

Plum for me! :)


----------



## Jinbean

Have I finally changed from an eggplant???

Woo Hoo!:happydance: Now we're squash for the next few weeks!


----------



## kimmym

:shrug:According to one doctor im a lime according to another im a prune.


----------



## meli1981

21 weeks and i think im still a banana


----------



## Bethi22

Still an eggplant!


----------



## MummyPony

Still honeydew


----------



## Agiboma

My first week as a honeydew


----------



## Cherrybump

Agiboma said:


> My first week as a honeydew

Aww yay you changed fruit :) wasnt sure when we'd change next lol x


----------



## readynwilling

Avocado!!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt144b88.aspx


----------



## robinson380

28 weeks :) Still an eggplant!


----------



## bekkie

Olive today :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Im a lime today but tomorrow Ill be 12 weeks so ill move up to a plum :)


----------



## Guppy051708

oh, and i love those fruit tickers (used it w DS2), but if you want to know the fruit size during the weeks the ticker doesnt change, check this site out :thumbup:

https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1


----------



## dizzy65

Still an egg plant :flower:


----------



## Cazran25

I'm a prune today, growing in to a lime :) sounds huge to me!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Avocado today! :wohoo: gender scan this week! :)


----------



## monro84

An onion :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Plum today :D


----------



## jewelsbaby81

25 weeks!! First week as an eggplant!!


----------



## Miniamo

Peach :)


----------



## Cherrybump

im now a ....


----------



## Vidal0123

1 more week til im a honeydew!!


----------



## HisGrace

Week 2 of Eggplant


----------



## waterlily13

We are a honeydew :) probably for several weeks.


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm a lime :)


----------



## rain31

I 'm a green olive this week :)


----------



## TracyMol

I'm a..............................................................prune I think?! A small, dry, shrivelled up, nasty looking prune.....but WHY such an unappealing comparison?! Do they not realize certain things/pics right now kick the morning sickness into hyper speed?!?!


----------



## Fusaritos

27 weeks still an eggplant


----------



## mac1979

Onion...wow!!!


----------



## jensha

Watermelon!!!!!!!


----------



## meli1981

speghetti squash


----------



## OliveLove

I'm an eggplant! :D


----------



## MummyPony

36 weeks...still honeydew


----------



## Bethi22

third tri! but still eggplant :(


----------



## PetiteMoi

Prune!


----------



## Hotbump

I'm a sweetpea :D


----------



## Mellie1988

First week of eggplant! 

X


----------



## readynwilling

Onion!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt144b88.aspx


----------



## mamawanabe21

Navel Orange :D


----------



## robinson380

29 weeks....acorn squash!!


----------



## ldr

A peach!


----------



## dizzy65

Egg Plant still :flower:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Onion this week!! Is it me or does an avocado seem bigger than an onion? :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Peach!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

She's a papaya!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Lemon.. Yay!


----------



## rooster100

I think this my last week of being a squash! X


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm a plum today :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Second week of honey-due i think it is lol.


----------



## bebe81

Raspberry baby!
That seems huge!
Seems like yesterday I was an apple seed!


----------



## MrsCeder

I will be a cauliflower as of tomorrow :)


----------



## HisGrace

A rutabaga!!!

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/21F61AD748AA4A09A120E0C85E93DCF2.ashx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

???


----------



## jewelsbaby81

2nd week as an eggplant.....


----------



## monro84

Sweet potato:flower:


----------



## rain31

Prune :)


----------



## mac1979

Sweet potato!!


----------



## Fusaritos

28 weeks :) and still an eggplant


----------



## bekkie

prune :)


----------



## Jenna1985

Sweet pea!! <3


----------



## meli1981

rutebega


----------



## mamawanabe21

Avacado :D


----------



## TracyMol

Drum roll please.........................................
I am a....................(see below cos I actually don't know until I post this)


----------



## TracyMol

Holy [email protected] is a LIME already!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## jensha

Still a big watermelon at 38 weeks!


----------



## Hotbump

I'll be a blueberry on thursday :dance:


----------



## wantnum2

Prune!


----------



## MummyPony

Wheeeee watermelon!!!!


----------



## Bethi22

Still eggplant... grrrr


----------



## Calibeachbum

Lime!!! Time is going so fast.


----------



## PetiteMoi

YAY I'm LIME today!! :happydance:


----------



## PetiteMoi

(Prune week went on FOREEEEEVER!)


----------



## robinson380

30 weeks!!!


----------



## readynwilling

Sweet Potato!!!

Not only that but i get to use the BLUE ticker this week as we found out on saturday we are having a BOY :wohoo:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx


----------



## immy11

.


----------



## immy11

I had to post to check! lol ^^^
Mango OMG getting so big!!


----------



## lily28

Holy moly I'm a honeydew! When did I get here??? I remember I used to be excited just with lemons and peaches!


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

Papaya :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Lemon, tomorrow :D


----------



## bekkie

a lime! :o


----------



## BubblesBump

A sweet Pea :)


----------



## dizzy65

Yay baby is the size of a squash this week :flower:


----------



## jewelstar

So happy to finally be a watermelon!!!! Counting down the days now!!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Woohoo, Im an orange =)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

She's the size of a papaya for the second week..


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sweet Potato! :)


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Ugh...still an eggplant.


----------



## Zebra2023

Peach today :happydance:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Green olive.....getting bigger x


----------



## smilies28

Blueberry woooooo :)


----------



## Shorty88

31 weeks today still a squash.... On the other hand single digit count down :)


----------



## Foxy37

ha ha love this thread and love the tickers xx


----------



## Cherrybump

35 weeks today and still honey dew


----------



## gizette

Our little one is a blueberry :)


----------



## Izzie74

I'm an olive this week!


----------



## HisGrace

An eggplant for the 4th week


----------



## BubblesBump

Still a sweet pea :)


----------



## rain31

I m lime !!! 


woooohooooooo!!


----------



## Fusaritos

29 weeks :) I am a squash


----------



## monro84

A mango now :flower:


----------



## mac1979

Mango!!!


----------



## TracyMol

I am a......


----------



## bebe81

Olive! Woop woop!


----------



## Vidal0123

34 weeks, yay!
 



Attached Files:







317DB2BACE304C8F81D8BBEB1E6291E8.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 45


----------



## mamawanabe21

I'm an onion! Yay!


----------



## butterflywolf

Sweet potato now...wow...time is just flying by!


----------



## jensha

Still a watermelon


----------



## BubblesBump

A blueberry today! Yay!! 
:)


----------



## meli1981

im a papaya


----------



## Bethi22

Finally squash!!!


----------



## MrsCeder

I'm a lettuce :)


----------



## missjennakate

I'm not even a fruit yet I am a poppy seed! :)


----------



## thayet

I'm an appleseed.. hysterical that they have pre-fruits for us early ladies :)


----------



## PetiteMoi

Plum!


----------



## peanutmomma

we are an apple seed Yippie


----------



## robinson380

31 weeks!!


----------



## Hotbump

I'm a rasberry :dance: :happydance: :D :D :) :) :cloud9: :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## wantnum2

I love seeing the progression.... Lime!


----------



## Princess Lou

Raspberry today and Green Olive tomorrow.


----------



## bekkie

plum!


----------



## grace10209

i have a green olive today! 9 weeks!!!!! WOOOHOOOO 

so thankful to god and so excited


----------



## dizzy65

Squash still :flower:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Avocado today! =D


----------



## Miniamo

Avocado too! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Orange :D


----------



## rain31

I m lime .


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

??!? Xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Lemon today :happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

Finally a squash!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

still a honeydue xx 36 weeks today xx


----------



## bebe81

Prune! Which quite frankly looks hideous! 
Surely a better looking fruit could be found for 10 weeks?


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Week 4 off an eggplant! Hoping to switch next week :)


----------



## Dragonfly

need to find someone who is 19 weeks?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Mango!! Yay!


----------



## readynwilling

Mango!!
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx


----------



## rain31

Plum : )


----------



## mamawanabe21

Sweet Potato! :D


----------



## CatchBabyDust

She's an eggplant this week :)


----------



## monro84

Cantaloupe and half way :happydance:


----------



## mac1979

Holy melons Batman. I'm a cantalope!!!


----------



## Fusaritos

30 weeks
Im a squash still


----------



## Spacey

I'm either a peach or a lemon this week. :)


----------



## BubblesBump

8 weeks today!! I think a raspberry now. 

Yay!


----------



## Tami

Banana!
I wont lie, it felt weird eating a banana with breakfast knowing this information, lol. :haha:


----------



## robinson380

getting bigger and bigger!!


----------



## Mellie1988

28 weeks today - still an egg plant!! 

X


----------



## jensha

Still a freaking watermelon'!!!!!!! 40 w today! AHHH!!


----------



## wantnum2

Plum. 

Anyone else tempted to buy the fruit they are just so that they can scale baby up to real life size?


----------



## Bethi22

Still a squash!


----------



## readynwilling

Banana!!

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/E22F9CDFB3264F94BCFAD27BB9330DDE.ashx

And i had my 20 week ultrasound today :)


----------



## Foxy37

wantnum2 said:


> Plum.
> 
> Anyone else tempted to buy the fruit they are just so that they can scale baby up to real life size?


ive been very tempted lol , but scared il end up with fruit flys . Im a sweet pea tommorow xx


----------



## dizzy65

Squash still :)


----------



## Vidal0123

35 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







35.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 33


----------



## maybe6

Squash still


----------



## rooster100

35 weeks! According to the bump ticker I'm still a honeydew but according to the bump app I'm a coconut! Baby feels alot bigger then a coconut to me! 
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/C0559D38-DE2F-4F15-9FCF-AA84825AA081-12005-0000110CC54320CE.jpg

Sorry it's so big have never been able to work out the pic thing on here very well!


----------



## Hotbump

Green olive :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

Avocado :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Orange :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

I'm a WATERMELON!!!! lol last fruit yay!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

blueberry today


----------



## HisGrace

Baby's the size of a cumber.

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/755DFA22232D4AEAB36080D8DDC0DAE7.ashx


----------



## CatchBabyDust

She's the size of an eggplant for another week :)


----------



## rain31

I m a peach today :)


----------



## waterlily13

Finally, watermelon! :)


----------



## mamawanabe21

mango! Yay :)


----------



## SIEGAL

Between the ticker here and all the phone apps I am usually several different types of produce. Babycenter says a fig! sounds yummy


----------



## readynwilling

we were just discussing in another thread how at 20 weeks the ticker says cantalope but the webpage says banana... and the ticker says banana for 21 weeks! So even one site can't keep it straight LOL


----------



## mac1979

Banana!!!!!


----------



## monro84

Now a banana!!!


----------



## RomaTomato

Still a cantaloupe!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Finally changed!!! Squash this week. Wonder how long this one will last!


----------



## Mellie1988

Squash today too! Think its 3 weeks of being a squash now! 

X


----------



## Cherrybump

Think squash is 4 weeks then honeydue is 3 weeks ive just turned watermelon so im that to the end now


----------



## kassiaethne

wow I'm finally a peach, how can something so large be inside of me and I can't feel it!!


----------



## Miniamo

Onion here! A big one though if bigger than an avocado which was last week?!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Miniamo I asked the same thing! :)


----------



## BubblesBump

An olive today!! :)


----------



## oboeverity

Fruit!


----------



## Fusaritos

31 weeks and still a squash.... :)


----------



## Hotbump

when i first saw this thread i though everyone was showing pictures of the fruit they were going to eat :dohh: :haha:

Still a green olive but tomorrow I'll be a prune :haha:


----------



## robinson380

I cannot believe I am 33 weeks!!!


----------



## meli1981

eggplant


----------



## Hotbump

im a prune!


----------



## readynwilling

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/A8413B17D9EA421892282A080E9468D5.ashx


----------



## mizzk

I am a honeydew melonnnnnn :) :happydance:


----------



## dizzy65

A squash still :)


----------



## bekkie

wantnum2 said:


> Anyone else tempted to buy the fruit they are just so that they can scale baby up to real life size?

I can't eat the fruit in my ticker that week.. it feels wrong. :haha: really sucks this week because I love lemon in my water... at least there's bottled lemon juice!


----------



## Jenna1985

Uprgaded to a prune, so ugly yet so beautiful lol. YAY! GROWING STRONG!


----------



## grace10209

I am a lime!!!!!!!!!!!!! a big beautiful lime!


----------



## Jinbean

Now the size of a Honeydew... only one more fruit to go! Feels like not that long ago I was envious of those at the plum stage!


----------



## maybe6

Still a squash


----------



## rooster100

Think it's my last week of being a honeydew!


----------



## Guppy051708

Onion tomorrow!


----------



## Storked

I finally have a fruit! I have a blueberry!


----------



## Zebra2023

Avocado today :D


----------



## HisGrace

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/74DE3E3566A34DA182897CB605E517C6.ashx


----------



## rain31

I m


----------



## RomaTomato

Watermelon!!!! Holy cow never thought I'd be saying I am FULL TERM! :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

she's the size of an egg plant for the third week...or forth? i dont remember; lost track ..but been an eggplant for few weeks now


----------



## mamawanabe21

A canteloupe according to my ticker, banana according to my app. 
Either way, its 10.5inches of baby goodnes!


----------



## mac1979

Papaya...am I really this far along???


----------



## meli1981

congrats ladies still an eggplant here


----------



## jewelsbaby81

Week 2 of a squash


----------



## Fusaritos

32 weeks :) still a squash.
.


----------



## monro84

1st wk of Papaya


----------



## first4j

Papaya!!! Only 4 fruits left!


----------



## BubblesBump

10 weeks today!! Fruit is a Prune!!


----------



## Hotbump

Baby is a lime :happydance: Ahhh! Feel a bit more relax now that I have heard the baby's hb and saw him/her on the ultrasound :cloud9:


----------



## readynwilling

YAY its thursday! that means new fruit day!!

Papaya!!
https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/43F077E7ECEF45EFA9DAD87D5EF84E14.ashx


----------



## Storked

I have a raspberry!


----------



## lily28

That's it I'm a watermelon, and that means I'm out of fruits. I will probably go the a whole new category, one probably of animals, like baby seal, or baby elephant lol!


----------



## Storked

lily28 said:


> That's it I'm a watermelon, and that means I'm out of fruits. I will probably go the a whole new category, one probably of animals, like baby seal, or baby elephant lol!

According to my app from The Bump if you go over your due date you have a jackfruit! There is still one fruit left for you :)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Strange question ladies.....where are you all finding out your fruit?
I have the 'What to Expect' app on my phone. Im 8w3d today and it says Im an olive, but everything else Ive seen says raspberry, but thats what it told me last week. My due date is correct.....what gives?
This is probably just a dumb thing on my part, but its driving me nuts


----------



## readynwilling

Rockinmomtobe said:


> Strange question ladies.....where are you all finding out your fruit?
> I have the 'What to Expect' app on my phone. Im 8w3d today and it says Im an olive, but everything else Ive seen says raspberry, but thats what it told me last week. My due date is correct.....what gives?
> This is probably just a dumb thing on my part, but its driving me nuts

the ticker on thebump.com :)

https://www.thebump.com/?MsdVisit=1


----------



## dizzy65

33 weeks Baby is now the size of a HoneyDew ... Wahoo .. getting bigger :)


----------



## lily28

Storked said:


> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> That's it I'm a watermelon, and that means I'm out of fruits. I will probably go the a whole new category, one probably of animals, like baby seal, or baby elephant lol!
> 
> According to my app from The Bump if you go over your due date you have a jackfruit! There is still one fruit left for you :)Click to expand...


Ha ha good to know!:haha:


----------



## rooster100

Full term finally! A watermelon!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Onion today from an avocado :)


----------



## goincrazy4u

I'm a prune.. :)


----------



## HisGrace

Squash!!!


----------



## rain31

I'm orange !


----------



## mac1979

Still a papaya!!


----------



## KatyR

currently im an apple-seed! cant wait to be an actual full piece of fruit! :happydance:


----------



## Fusaritos

Honeydew FINALLY!!! Yay!!!


----------



## monro84

2nd wk of papaya


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

After two early losses in 2012 this is the first time we've gotten this far and are THRILLED to finally be a blueberry today!! :dance:


----------



## sparkles86

Honey dew melon, eee not long now!


----------



## OliveLove

Still a squash :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

still an eggplant! Hopefully next week it'll move along..


----------



## sweetpea417

I'm a LIME this week


----------



## meli1981

i think its week three of eggplant


----------



## wantnum2

Orange! :flower:


----------



## ready4family

A sweet little blueberry :)


----------



## BubblesBump

A lime!!


----------



## hulahoop09

Im a blueberry! :D


----------



## Bethi22

Honeydew!


----------



## readynwilling

Grapefruit!!
https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/24646ADC6F6148B5AA4D0082A8DD405F.ashx

according to ticker i am second week of papaya
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx


----------



## Hotbump

I'm a plum :dance:


----------



## robinson380

35 weeks!!!! Almost there...


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Papaya!! So big!!


----------



## Storked

I have an olive! Or, according to another app, a cherry :)


----------



## miss_kseniya

I'm a raspberry today :)

I love fruit changing day!


----------



## dizzy65

Honeydew :flower:


----------



## AliKitts

mines the size of a sweat pea lol


----------



## rooster100

38 weeks today! Come on baby! 
https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h135/varah89/1BA6174C-D893-482F-9A23-F21CD4F5E9BB-939-00000172B83799EF.jpg


----------



## Guppy051708

I'm a mango! Half way there in a week!


----------



## monro84

I'm on my 3rd week of papaya


----------



## CatchBabyDust

She's the size of a squash this week! Yay.. ticker moved along...


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am finally an appleseed. This past week has been the longest of my life, I think!!


----------



## wantanother83

today mines the size of a sweet pea aww cute :)


----------



## NewAtThis13

Im Thrilled that I am almost 14 weeks ;) My fruti is just getting bigger and bigger! Yay can't wait for next weeks change


----------



## wantnum2

Avocado :flower:


----------



## HisGrace

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/9CC3F0FB32074C4F9C3D06DD0C1CA699.ashx

No clue what fruit this is but it weighs 4 to almost 6 lbs!


----------



## euansmama

I am an olive :happydance:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Im a pea :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Sweet potato today :happydance: Didn't seem two minutes she was an onion, crikey where did this week go :)


----------



## mac1979

Still a papaya, I wanna change!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am an appleseed!!!


----------



## Tess2012

Apple seed here too... i have a feeling that this first tri is going to go by sooooo slowly!!!


----------



## Fusaritos

I am 34 weeks, honeydew


----------



## readynwilling

mac1979 said:


> Still a papaya, I wanna change!!!

Last week of papaya MAC, hang on - you can do it :haha:


----------



## mamawanabe21

First week of Papaya! Eeek!!


----------



## rain31

I m avocado :)


----------



## LittleGoof

I will be a sweet pea tomorrow :)


----------



## BubblesBump

A plum today!!! :)


----------



## Tess2012

why does this ticker not match up with the what to expect app on my phone? Ticker says apple seed.. app says sweet pea...

What is it? lol!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Tess2012 said:


> why does this ticker not match up with the what to expect app on my phone? Ticker says apple seed.. app says sweet pea...
> 
> What is it? lol!

I am 1 day ahead of you and am an appleseed. I think the app is confused. LOL We will be a sweetpea next week! COngrats!!


----------



## jocelynmarie

BubblesBump said:


> A plum today!!! :)

Me as well... so glad to be at week 12!


----------



## meli1981

i think im a squash now! im 29 weeks


----------



## Mellie1988

32 weeks and still a squash! Think will change next week! 

X


----------



## missjennakate

Raspberry now :)


----------



## readynwilling

Happy V day to me!!

Im a cantaloupe :)

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/8400D785E3FA4FF6A42F7B0DF8EC4131.ashx


----------



## Jinbean

I'm carrying a watermelon!! :dance:

That has come around sooooo quickly! :happydance:


----------



## Bethi22

34 today but still a honeydew!


----------



## Hotbump

Im a peach :-D


----------



## dizzy65

HoneyDew still :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Halfway as of tomorrow! :wohoo:


----------



## rooster100

39 weeks!! Still a watermelon! Soon to turn into a baby (hopefully!) x


----------



## Zebra2023

Our little girl is the size of a Mango this week :happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/317DB2BACE304C8F81D8BBEB1E6291E8.ashx


----------



## rain31

I m onion.


----------



## mac1979

I finally changed, I'm an eggplant, I thought it would never get here.


----------



## mamawanabe21

Second week of Papaya! Where'd the last week go?!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

cantaloupe!! And V-day!


----------



## monro84

1st wk Eggplant finally changed from papaya:happydance:


----------



## OliveLove

Honeydew :)


----------



## Fusaritos

35 weeks :) honeydew!!!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Yay I finally changed, 33 weeks and a honey dew! 

I want to be a pumpkin!!!!! 

X


----------



## meli1981

i think im still a squash, 30 weeks


----------



## wantnum2

Onion!


----------



## bobster

I'm a lemon today I think? Seems aggggges until i'm even close to a honey dew!


----------



## bobster

Whats after a lemon does anyone know?


----------



## Pinkcasi

Mines a tiny ikkle blueberry, it seems like ages till i get a melon! but im not thinking that far ahead just to make it to my first scan and hear a little heartbeat is my first milestone, then we can officially tell people hooray!


----------



## Spacey

I'm a mango this week. :)


----------



## Try2findbaby

I'm only a raspberry :)


----------



## readynwilling

NEW FRUIT DAY!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/C73B28C470A94D88AE64366F7F7F38E5.ashx

Love that these never match any more :haha:


----------



## dizzy65

HoneyDew still :)


----------



## Storked

I have a lime!


----------



## maybe6

I think I'm still a honey dew....


----------



## Guppy051708

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/A8413B17D9EA421892282A080E9468D5ashx_zps08a8723a.jpg


----------



## Zebra2023

20 weeks today so that makes my little girl the size of a banana :happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/5FE8FE2D0BE9448185908C97B376CDEF.ashx


----------



## KatyR

Been a blueberry all week, looking forward to moving on to raspberry!


----------



## Heramys

KatyR said:


> Been a blueberry all week, looking forward to moving on to raspberry!

Me too! :)


----------



## solastyear

I'm not even a fruit lol I'm a sesame seed!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hooray for raspberry goodness!!!!!!


----------



## rain31

Sweet potato :)


----------



## KatyR

Raspberry!


----------



## Fusaritos

36 weeks and still a honeydew :)


----------



## meli1981

im 31 weeks what am i? am i still a squash?


----------



## wantanother83

Raspberry :)


----------



## monro84

2nd wk as eggplant


----------



## mac1979

Starting week 2 as eggplant.


----------



## Heramys

I'm a raspberry today! 8+0 :)


----------



## mac1979

Head of lettuce is what the bump website says.


----------



## wbee

today my little dove is an appleseed :blush: .

(5wks 5d)


----------



## Bethi22

36 weeks...still honeydew!


----------



## readynwilling

Website says - head of lettuce
https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/ED11C118A2A549DC9EAD696471113242.ashx
and according to that and based on the size of my belly - he's gotta be closer to 2.5lbs :wacko:

Ticker says 2nd week of eggplant :)
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx


----------



## brittanyodett

I'm a lime!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Another week of squash! :)


----------



## meli1981

i hope this is my last week as a squash


----------



## Storked

I have a plum. This is a huge milestone for me personally :)


----------



## meli1981

congrats


----------



## dizzy65

watermelon


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Blueberry :)


----------



## HHenderson

Papaya

I remember when I was an appleseed and my 8 year old daughter and I cut an apple open to see how tiny!


----------



## Hotbump

Baby is an orange


----------



## skimomma

Poppy seed


----------



## Try2findbaby

Prune on Monday!


----------



## Guppy051708

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev242pp___.png


----------



## Zebra2023

Pomegranate :)


----------



## krys

Orange seed :)


----------



## HisGrace

honeydew!!! 
https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/B6B75C9A4E1D40309659995EE6D225DC.ashx


----------



## KatyR

Olive today!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Snap Katy ha ha


----------



## Fusaritos

37 weeks!! YAY!!! Finally a watermelon :)


----------



## rachelleigh

I'm a prune today!!


----------



## mac1979

Ticker says eggplant, site says rutabaga.


----------



## monro84

i think 3rd wk as eggplant


----------



## markswife10

Poppyseed. Can't wait to get out of the poppyseed stage. 1 week and 1 day until Apple seed! <3


----------



## rain31

I m mango :)


----------



## hels08

im a blueberry!


----------



## Bethi22

Finally a watermelon!!!


----------



## mindyb85

I'm a raspberry today!!! Annnd ill get to see my little raspberry today for the first time :)


----------



## mamawanabe21

I'm half way through my first week as an aubergine/eggplant! 
Can remember when bean was the size of a poppy seed...how times flies!! :D


----------



## Storked

I'm a peach! Or, according to a different app, a tangerine lol


----------



## Ella

Became an olive yesterday! :)


----------



## dizzy65

Watermelon :D


----------



## Hotbump

An avocado :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Grapefruit! 

though for some reason i find it hard to believe that is bigger than last weeks fruit, a papaya :shrug: lol


----------



## readynwilling

Third Tri!!

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/21F61AD748AA4A09A120E0C85E93DCF2.ashx

Last week of eggplant (I think)
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx


----------



## Guppy051708

readynwilling said:


> Third Tri!!
> 
> https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/21F61AD748AA4A09A120E0C85E93DCF2.ashx
> 
> Last week of eggplant (I think)
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx

:dance:!


----------



## HisGrace

What the heck is a winter melon? I haven't a clue, but that's what the bump says baby is this week! Finally full-term...

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/1E185F2FD5B74ABBA205B173443C908E.ashx


----------



## Zebra2023

Papaya today :)


----------



## meli1981

a durian fruit, not sure what it is! 33 weeks


----------



## rain31

crossed the half mark !


----------



## KatyR

Its Monday so its new fruit day....Prune today x


----------



## monro84

4th week of eggplant I think I change to squash saturday


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Honeydew! seems like yesterday she was just an olive


----------



## Angelgirl4573

I hit a raspberry for my fruit yesterday.

:happydance::happydance:

Wonder if both of my babies are in the raspberry stage. First pregnancy and carrying twins..ALL NEW FOR ME!!! :haha:


----------



## rachelleigh

I'm a lime today!!!


----------



## ocean_dew

Congrats Angel for carrying twins, you must be so excited!!!

I'm a blueberry today, yay!


----------



## prettyjen82

This is so cute!! Mine is the size of an apple seed!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wantanother83

Im a prune :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

I'm a prune too!


----------



## Fusaritos

38 weeks. A watermelon :)


----------



## angelswings07

Appleseed :) according to latest scan
Blueberry according to EDD


----------



## Heramys

A prune today! :)


----------



## mac1979

Week 3 of stupid eggplant, I WANNA CHANGE!!!! :brat:


----------



## MetalMaiden

hi girls... just popping to say hi and I see that this little thread is still going!! :)
Signing in to say I now have a baby fruit!! :D
i am feeling nostalgic today :flower:


----------



## maybe6

Finally a watermelon!!!!


----------



## markswife10

Apple seed! Glad to be out of the poppyseed stage!


----------



## robinson380

Watermelon!!!!


----------



## hippiekinz

blueberry today, tomorrow raspberry


----------



## Try2findbaby

Lime now! 1st scan on tues!


----------



## nyaonyaokat

Lemony Lemon!


----------



## Ella

Prune today! :)


----------



## readynwilling

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/D00769780688408FABA3F1B5E06F9826.ashx

another eggplant week (sigh.....)
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx


----------



## prettyjen82

sweet pea!! 6 weeks today!!


----------



## beccaboo82

As of yesterday I am a cauliflower :D x


----------



## Storked

Lemon according to the bump. Nectarine according to the I'm expecting app. Lol


----------



## dizzy65

Watermelon hehe one week to go :thumbup:


----------



## maybe6

Watermelon!! Almost done!!!:happydance:


----------



## hels08




----------



## monro84

Woohoo finally a squash


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Im an olive today :happydance:


----------



## meli1981

im an accorn squash, 34 weeks


----------



## Guppy051708

Happy V-day to my baby girl!
24 weeks and im a cantaloup!


----------



## HisGrace

Pumpkin!!!

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/CA0B9EA2DD4F4E53A50ECCEE7361F2E1.ashx

Not much longer now!


----------



## Zebra2023

Grapefruit today :D


----------



## wantanother83

Lime today :)


----------



## aryia

i don't know actually lol....


*edit* had to post to see what it was... it's an olive today ^_^


----------



## KatyR

Lime today! This thread makes the weeks pass quicker! Always look forward to new fruit day!


----------



## Try2findbaby

I'm a plum lol might change with dating scan tomorrow!


----------



## Fusaritos

39 weeks, almost there!! a watermelon!


----------



## OliveLove

I'm finally a watermelon :cry: a bittersweet moment :)


----------



## rain31

New fruit :)

B A N A N A !!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Yesterday was new fruit day Woot im a lime, one more week till dating scan i expect it to change then but at least i can share, apparently people have been asking my boss if i am.


----------



## wrightywales

hello ladies

Im an apple seed lol still early days and have first scan a week on thursday when i will be 7 weeks :)


----------



## rachelleigh

I'm a plum this week!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Watermelon :happydance: 

X


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Second week of honey dew :)


----------



## markswife10

Sweet Pea!!! <3


----------



## Heramys

I'm a lime! :)


----------



## wrightywales

woo Im a new fruit im a pea and a very sweet one lol :)


----------



## prettyjen82

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Yay!!!I'm a blueberry today!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Mine are now Raspberries :) xXx


----------



## readynwilling

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/EFD0995DD54B49D68031BE8AA67C4FAC.ashx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx


----------



## Storked

I have an orange on the bump and an apple on another :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I'm a prune tomorrow :happydance:, 10 weeks pregnant :happydance::baby:


----------



## girlnboots

Its funny, it feels like just yesterday I was excited about being a blueberry and a plum. Now I'm a big ol' sweet potato! Actually, I'm about halfway between a sweet potato and a mango, which is weird because every sweet potato I've ever seen has been huge compared to a mango.


----------



## mindyb85

I'm a prune/ kumquat now!!! Can't believe it! :wohoo:


----------



## hippiekinz

Moved to a green olive now


----------



## Guppy051708

(tomorrow)

Cauliflower:


----------



## Srrme

Apple seed. :haha:


----------



## Dani_Ldn

Watermelon!! Have waited 9 long months to post this lol!:happydance:


----------



## meli1981

Im a honeydew, will be for a couple weeks


----------



## Zebra2023

Cantaloupe today, 24 weeks. Happy V-day to me :D :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

Apparently a squash but I look like I have a beach ball down my top.


----------



## HisGrace

Finally a watermelon!!!

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/73FC877C0B954257B6E4D760E9D6BB8C.ashx


----------



## rain31

Papaya :)


----------



## KatyR

Plum today! And its my first scan this week too x


----------



## wantanother83

plum :)


----------



## Hotbump

Sweet potato


----------



## Pinkcasi

It's Monday new fruit day! Plum! Hooray!


----------



## monro84

Second Week Squash


----------



## Heramys

Woo hoo they're finally plum! :D


----------



## Pinkcasi

Had my scan today and as aepected my dates have changed so im a lime again, but baby is squirly and healthy so i dont mind an extra week as a lime :happydance:


----------



## lou belle

Yaay Im now an olive!!!!


----------



## readynwilling

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/755DFA22232D4AEAB36080D8DDC0DAE7.ashx

1st week of squash :)
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx


----------



## Hotbump

Mango <3


----------



## Exmxb

Still a widdle appleseed. It's okay, I've got a 25 pound monster to take care of, he's big enough for the both of them. :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

Avocado!


----------



## KatyR

I'm a plum...again. Scan put me back 4 days so now new fruit day is a Friday! Need to change my ticker too!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Mine put me back by 2 days but the baby was very curled up and didn't want to be measured so I haven't changed it! What's 2 days in 9 months?!


----------



## mindyb85

I'm a lime!!!! I'm a lime!!!! I actually went to the store and bought one to show dh


----------



## hippiekinz

I'm a prune now


----------



## prettyjen82

I'm a raspberry!!:happydance::happydance:Another week down!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## markswife10

Blueberry!!! <3


----------



## Guppy051708

Baby is 26 weeks old and the size of a head of lettuce!
Next week i enter 3rd tri :dance:


----------



## Ella

Plum today! :yipee:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Lime today :happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

Cauliflower today :)


----------



## wrightywales

blueberry :)


----------



## wantanother83

Peach x


----------



## Piperette

Sweetpea. :cloud9:


----------



## rain31

I m papaya , week 2 !!


----------



## Heramys

They're peaches today! :)


----------



## Butterflygirl

I'm an olive! :)


----------



## DebbieF

I'm a peach. :)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I have prunes today :)


----------



## flower94

Just a tiny poppyseed.


----------



## monro84

3rd week squash I think


----------



## readynwilling

New fruit day!!

Single Digit Week day too - 9 to go!

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/74DE3E3566A34DA182897CB605E517C6.ashx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx
2nd week of squash :)


----------



## Raggydoll

Sweetpea. :happydance:


----------



## hippiekinz

I'm a LIME now:happydance:


----------



## Piperette

7 weeks today and beanie is now the size of a blueberry. :cloud9:


----------



## meli1981

36 weeks, still a honeydew


----------



## bobobodkins

Week 6 sweet pea ;)


----------



## rachelleigh

I'm an orange today!


----------



## prettyjen82

Yay!!Baby is the size of an olive!!

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a3db11b3127ccef369d2fb705600000030O03AZs2jhm3ag9vPgI/cC/f%3D0/ls%3D00500073843320130530163540454.JPG/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D315/ry%3D315/


----------



## markswife10

Raspberry!!!!


----------



## kirbyland1986

large prune - well thats what it says on the app i got


----------



## Storked

I have an onion!


----------



## Sherley

I'm a raspberry!


----------



## mindyb85

Woohoo!!! I made it to plum week!!! :wohoo:


----------



## hels08

cant wait to be a 12 week plum tomorrow!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Im a plum :happydance:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Watermelon! Finally the big day is almost here!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Poppy seed :dance:


----------



## crayoncrittle

Sweet pea :)

Which is completely darling.


----------



## monro84

4th week squash


----------



## mamawanabe21

2nd week as a Squash! Can't believe I'm here already!!


----------



## Butterflygirl

Pruuuuuuuune


----------



## wantanother83

lemon! yay! 2nd tri now! :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Lettuce today :)


----------



## lou belle

Prune :D


----------



## wrightywales

Raspberry :)


----------



## MummyToBe123

apple seed haha if that counts!


----------



## lindsayms05

Raspberry today!


----------



## rain31

Still Papaya, week 3 !!

No New fruit :(


----------



## girlnboots

Banana, I think?


----------



## Try2findbaby

Orange yehy! Seem to be going through the citrus lately?!


----------



## meli1981

One more week of honeydew, then watermelon! Please come baby!


----------



## Pinkcasi

It's new fruit day hooray what will it be ....


----------



## Pinkcasi

Lemon? Seriously?! A lemon is bigger than a peach?? I don't think so!


----------



## Try2findbaby

I know what u mean - not sure where they get the size of fruit from?! Apparently onion comes after an avocado? Am I wrong in thinking oranges and onions aren't that much different in size?!!


----------



## girlnboots

I worked in the produce department, and I don't agree with hardly any of these things. Pomegrantes are not 10 inches!

There's a guy's list out there that makes a lot more sense, haha.

I'm a carrot or a banana or something this week.


----------



## Piperette

8 weeks today and beanie is the size of a raspberry. :cloud9:


----------



## Andrea28

11 weeks Lime today yay!!!


----------



## Raggydoll

7 weeks today. I have a blueberry.


----------



## hippiekinz

12 weeks today and I'm a... Plum :) 
4 more days till my 2nd ultrasound!!! So nervous, lol.


----------



## markswife10

Green Olive!!!! Never thought I'd get here! :) <3


----------



## wrightywales

My peanut is the size of a green olive :)


----------



## prettyjen82

Baby is a prune today!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Storked

I have a sweet potato! Or, according to a different app...a bell pepper :)


----------



## MummyToBe123

Today mine's a sweet pea! :)


----------



## bekkie

Eggplant :)


----------



## snakeymcgee

Appleseed!


----------



## Guppy051708

Last week of Eggplant!


----------



## KatyR

Lemon!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Rutabaga today, third trimester :happydance:


----------



## DebbieF

Navel Orange. :)


----------



## Butterflygirl

Lime baby!


----------



## rain31

Papaya weeks end. New fruit. Eggplant :)


----------



## Ninagrrl

Plum here! :)


----------



## Try2findbaby

Avocado! Mmmm making me want to eat one - is that wrong?!


----------



## monro84

Finally changed to honeydew only one more fruit to go:happydance:


----------



## meli1981

Im finally a watermelon this week come on baby, lets get a look at ya now!


----------



## Kismat026

I'm a lime !!!


----------



## ocean_dew

a plum I think!


----------



## Heramys

From lime to lemon to another citrus fruit- orange!


----------



## wantanother83

orange :)


----------



## CanadaMom

i'm just an appleseed!!

can't wait until i'm a real fruit!!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Watermelon! Come on baby! Can't wait to meet u


----------



## flower94

Pea!


----------



## Kyten1978

Poppy seed. Teeny tiny


----------



## Pinkcasi

New fruit day! Orange I do believe.
Welcome all the new seeds you'll be fruity before you know it!


----------



## lou belle

Lime :-D


----------



## Andrea28

Plum yay!!!


----------



## wrightywales

Im a prune YAY :)


----------



## markswife10

Baby's a PRUNE!!!! double digits finally!!! :yipee:


----------



## hippiekinz

I'm a peach!!!!

I got to announce we're pregnant on Facebook to our friends and long distance family :)


----------



## MummyToBe123

blueberry!:)


----------



## Guppy051708

Im finally through with the eggplant stage...thank God! :haha:
Ive graduated to a squash, specifically an acorn squash :)

Cant believe in one week i'll be in the homestretch/30s! :shock:


----------



## Delamere19

Jeez Guppy your pregnancy is flying by!! My baby is going to be the size of a grape by the end of the week. x


----------



## Guppy051708

Delamere19 said:


> Jeez Guppy your pregnancy is flying by!! My baby is going to be the size of a grape by the end of the week. x

I know, it really is...this time i sort of hope i go overdue so i can have more time :rofl: jk

happy grape stage :D


----------



## prettyjen82

I'm a lime!!!!


----------



## Storked

Mango baby!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Appleseed!!!


----------



## snakeymcgee

I'm a sweat pea!


----------



## DebbieF

I'm an avocado! :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Eggplant today :D


----------



## Kyten1978

I have been upgraded. Appleseed now.


----------



## LorraineMM

I'm a raspberry yummy!! Lol xxxx


----------



## wantanother83

avacado baby :) this really makes the weeks fly by!


----------



## candycrush

finally got this ticker.... and I'm a raspberry! :)


----------



## rain31

Eggplant :: week 2


----------



## Try2findbaby

I'm now an onion! Didn't realise that was a fruit?!


----------



## Guppy051708

Try2findbaby said:


> I'm now an onion! Didn't realise that was a fruit?!


:haha: okay, im glad im not the only one that was thinking that last time!


----------



## Delamere19

I have now upgraded to a raspberry. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## monro84

2nd week honeydew


----------



## bekkie

eggplant :D


----------



## Jessica_MTY

I'm an appleseed!! quite jealous of all the posters ahead of me haha


----------



## Piperette

10 weeks today and the baby is now the size of a prune. Woohoo!


----------



## readynwilling

i unsubscribed somehow :dohh: this is one of my fav threads LOL

34 weeks :)

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx

Is this my first week of honeydew?? Nope i checked - its the 2nd :)

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/317DB2BACE304C8F81D8BBEB1E6291E8.ashx


----------



## prettyjen82

I'm a plum!!:happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## geordie_gal

Im a blueberry haha :) x


----------



## markswife10

Lime!!! Will be a plum in a couple of days!!!


----------



## wrightywales

Lime :D


----------



## hippiekinz

14 weeks = a lemon <3


----------



## Alexas Mommy

sweetpea!!


----------



## snakeymcgee

I think I'm still a sweat pea!


----------



## Storked

According to one app, a small cantaloupe!
But my bump app, not my ticker, says that I have a banana.


----------



## MummyToBe123

raspberry!:)


----------



## flower94

Raspberry as well!


----------



## Guppy051708

Baby is the size of a hot house cucumber! (tomorrow) (Second week of squash if you go by the ticker)

I cant believe im finally to 30 weeks...home stretch...getting nervous! :shock:

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/755DFA22232D4AEAB36080D8DDC0DAE7ashx_zps521dd56c.gif


----------



## Pinkcasi

Avocado, I can barely even spell it ha ha


----------



## snakeymcgee

Blueberry!!!


----------



## markswife10

Plum!!!! SO excited!!! <3


----------



## Try2findbaby

Sweet potato tomorrow - probably wouldn't put this one in a fruit salad either?!


----------



## lou belle

Peach, so excited for 2nd trimester! :-D


----------



## DebbieF

I'm an onion today! :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Acorn squash :)


----------



## Beautiful11

How do i get the cute little chart at the bottom of my comments? im 6 weeks and 1 day i had an early scan so i know thats me exact what am i ?! haha xx


----------



## rain31

end of 2/3rd or the journey !!


----------



## geordie_gal

Turned into a raspberry today! (I think the next one is olive but im sure raspberrys and olives are the same size ha) x


----------



## readynwilling

Beautiful11 said:


> How do i get the cute little chart at the bottom of my comments? im 6 weeks and 1 day i had an early scan so i know thats me exact what am i ?! haha xx

Click on someones ticker - it will take you to the website. Choose the pregnancy ticker you want, then set it up for your EDD. It will give you a long string of text that starts with and ends with [/ IMG] and you then go to your user CP and edit your signature. Copy and paste that long string of text into the signature box and click save :) HTH :flower:


----------



## mamawanabe21

Honeydew :D :happydance:


----------



## monro84

I think this is my 4th week of honeydew. Then on to last fruit. :happydance:


----------



## lindsayms05

Lime today!!


----------



## girlnboots

Week 2 of papaya, but other sources say cantalope?


----------



## Lisa_84

Turned lime yesterday! :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

It's new fruit day today, i do live Wednesdays for new fruit!

bubba is an onion, i dont see how an Onion is A) A fruit or B) bigger than an avocado but hey ho, who am i to argue.


----------



## Alexas Mommy

blueberry today!


----------



## DaniMoose

im a prune lol


----------



## Piperette

11 weeks today and baby is the size of a lime.
:happydance:


----------



## LorraineMM

PRUNE eww I hate prunes! But never mind grow baby grow!!


----------



## hippiekinz

I really love doing these every week 

Today i'm 15 weeks and baby is a size of a...... Navel Orange!!:happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

YAY new fruit day!!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx

3rd week of honeydew!

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/5FE8FE2D0BE9448185908C97B376CDEF.ashx

Oh a coconut - i like coconuts :haha:


----------



## littlesteph

I'm a apple seed


----------



## Kyten1978

I am a sweet pea, for a few more days anyway.


----------



## rhiannon240

Just got my bfp today! I made a ticker and it says I'm a pea :)


----------



## rhiannon240

Kyten1978 said:


> I am a sweet pea, for a few more days anyway.

We are only a couple of days apart:)


----------



## Kyten1978

Yes we are. :winkwink:


----------



## Storked

21 weeks- I have a pomegranate!


----------



## wrightywales

YAY Im a plum :happydance::happydance:


----------



## PierceWife

Beautiful11 said:


> How do i get the cute little chart at the bottom of my comments? im 6 weeks and 1 day i had an early scan so i know thats me exact what am i ?! haha xx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/default.aspx :thumbup:


----------



## snakeymcgee

Today I'm a raspberry!


----------



## markswife10

Baby's a PEACH!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Kyten1978

:happydance:Blueberry!!!:happydance:


----------



## DebbieF

Sweet Potato today. :)


----------



## syrlatc

Green Olive! :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Cucumber today :D


----------



## Guppy051708

31 weeks! 
I'm in my second to last baby ticker box now! :shock:
I'm a pineapple this week (or 3rd week of squash depending in what u go by)


----------



## Lisa_84

I turned PLUM today! :)


----------



## littlesteph

I'm a sweet pea


----------



## Try2findbaby

Finally a fruit! Mango for me :)


----------



## wantanother83

Sweet potato :)


----------



## girlnboots

am i an eggplant today? another source said cauliflower  I should be out of the papaya stages!


----------



## lou belle

Lemon!!


----------



## rain31

Week 3 of Eggplant !! Hope nxt week is a new fruit week for me .


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Raspberry!


----------



## Naya69

I've got myself a Likkle lime growing :D


----------



## geordie_gal

My tiny bear has turned into a olive!


----------



## monro84

still honeydew I think 4th wk maybe:shrug:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Sweet Potato!!! i felt like i was an onion for ages.


----------



## HappyHome

We're a blueberry :)


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Raspberry today!


----------



## Piperette

Plum for us today although I think that in real life last weeks's fruit lime would be bigger than a plum.


----------



## stomp110

This week im a....


----------



## hippiekinz

Week 16 and I'm a..... avocado!:happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

Last week of honeydew!! 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/B6B75C9A4E1D40309659995EE6D225DC.ashx


----------



## Guppy051708

readynwilling said:


> Last week of honeydew!!
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx
> 
> https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/B6B75C9A4E1D40309659995EE6D225DC.ashx

One more week until you're full term!!! :yipee:


----------



## readynwilling

i know! madness :haha:


----------



## Storked

I have a papaya baby :)


----------



## LorraineMM

I have a lime woo! Limes are huge aren't they??? I thought plums were smaller lol


----------



## wrightywales

Peach YAY


----------



## prettyjen82

I'm a lemon as of yesterday!!!:happydance:


----------



## snakeymcgee

Last week I was a raspberry today I'm a green olive!


----------



## Guppy051708

*Officially* Squash, though this is week #4 of it, but it's complete now. New fruit next week!


32 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## immy11

Holy crap I'm a watermelon!!!!! :s


----------



## lou belle

I'm an orange :D now i gonna go eat one...


----------



## geordie_gal

day 1 of a prune! x


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Olive!


----------



## DebbieF

I'm a mango today!


----------



## wantanother83

mango


----------



## monro84

Finally a watermellon :happydance:


----------



## flower94

Prune!!


----------



## littlesteph

I turned into a blueberry today :D


----------



## Lisa_84

I'm a PEACH today! :)


----------



## lindsayms05

I think I'm a peach?


----------



## rain31

New fruit.


----------



## Kyten1978

Rasberry


----------



## readynwilling

i love watching those of us who have been posting for 9 months finally reaching watermelon, and then all the girls who have started posting since - especially the excitement of those of you who are just starting and are apple seeds and blueberries :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

Pineapple :)


----------



## AmarettiEtJus

squash I think!


----------



## Guppy051708

readynwilling said:


> i love watching those of us who have been posting for 9 months finally reaching watermelon, and then all the girls who have started posting since - especially the excitement of those of you who are just starting and are apple seeds and blueberries :flower:

was thinking the same!


----------



## Guppy051708

I like this thread...i feel like it makes my pregnancy go by so much faster bc i can look forward to updating it every week. :blush:


----------



## markswife10

Late on this but LEMON! <3


----------



## PierceWife

A lime! :)


----------



## Piperette

13 weeks today and baby is now the size of a peach. :cloud9:


----------



## Timtilly

:)


----------



## LorraineMM

Plum, 12 weeks today!! :D


----------



## hippiekinz

17 weeks and baby is the size of a.... Onion:happydance:


----------



## CountryMomma

Baby became an Appleseed on Tuesday - 5 weeks!


----------



## readynwilling

Full term!

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/1E185F2FD5B74ABBA205B173443C908E.ashx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx


----------



## Guppy051708

readynwilling said:


> Full term!
> 
> https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/1E185F2FD5B74ABBA205B173443C908E.ashx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx

:yipee::wohoo::dance:


----------



## Storked

Grapefruit!


----------



## prettyjen82

I'm an orange!!:happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

woohoo im a lemon :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## flower94

Lime! Feel like I can finally relax now that 2nd trimester is so near!!!


----------



## salamander91

Lime! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

At 33 weeks (tomorrow) I have a *Durian Fruit* on board!
According to the fruit ticker i am finally out of the squash stage (which ive been in for several weeks) and now ive upgraded to a *Honeydew*! Week one of honeydew


----------



## Beautiful11

Im just an olive :)


----------



## worrying

I'm a sweetpea :)


----------



## readynwilling

Guppy051708 said:


> At 33 weeks (tomorrow) I have a *Durian Fruit* on board!
> According to the fruit ticker i am finally out of the squash stage (which ive been in for several weeks) and now ive upgraded to a *Honeydew*! Week one of honeydew
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 642791

Shame those durian fruits are so weird looking!!! Lol happy 33 weeks!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

readynwilling said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> At 33 weeks (tomorrow) I have a *Durian Fruit* on board!
> According to the fruit ticker i am finally out of the squash stage (which ive been in for several weeks) and now ive upgraded to a *Honeydew*! Week one of honeydew
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 642791
> 
> 
> Shame those durian fruits are so weird looking!!! Lol happy 33 weeks!!!Click to expand...

Haha they look so small for some reason!


----------



## markswife10

Naval Orange!!!! <3 Baby's getting so big! :)


----------



## Kyten1978

Olive:flower:


----------



## SophieBey

Im an apple seed!


----------



## geordie_gal

Day 1 of lime!x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Squash :D


----------



## DebbieF

20 weeks today! Cantaloupe?? :shock:


----------



## Guppy051708

DebbieF said:


> 20 weeks today! Cantaloupe?? :shock:

:dance: happy half way!


----------



## Abeauty

geordie_gal said:


> Day 1 of lime!x x

Me too! Day one of lime


----------



## wantanother83

half way!! yay cantaloupe 
time is flying by!


----------



## rain31

squash :: week 2 !!


----------



## monro84

finally a watermelon :happydance:


----------



## horseypants

I'm a plum!! Anyone else? :happydance:


----------



## CountryMomma

Sweet Pea today at 6 weeks!


----------



## Lucy3

A raspberry today but graduate to a green olive tomorrow!! Love it!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

A prune today :D


----------



## Pinkcasi

Cantaloupe! Hooray or on another site she's a banana either way she feels huge today!


----------



## Piperette

We are 14 weeks today, I cannot believe we are officially in 2nd trimester. Baby is now the size of a lemon. :happydance:


----------



## prettyjen82

New fruit day!!! Found out we are having a baby GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!
She is the size of an avocado!!!!!!!!!!!! Woooooohoo


----------



## honeyprayer

I'm an appleseed! lol


----------



## hippiekinz

At 18 weeks, baby is the size of a sweet potato:cloud9:


----------



## readynwilling

38 weeks:
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e920.aspx

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/CA0B9EA2DD4F4E53A50ECCEE7361F2E1.ashx


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/C2134912-B0B6-46D2-82E8-729495D036E4-1507-0000015884FCBF94_zps8a5ad3f4.jpg

24 weeks and I have a cantaloupe


----------



## KatyR

Cantaloupe!! Halfway there x


----------



## wrightywales

15 weeks today and peanut is the size of an navel orange :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

At _34 weeks _baby is the size of a *Butternut Squash!*
According to the ticker, she is in the* second week of Honeydew*!


----------



## flower94

Peach!


----------



## markswife10

Avocado!!!! :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Honeydew by the ticker. Durian by the website :D


----------



## Kyten1978

Prune


----------



## Lisa_84

Orange today! :)


----------



## Try2findbaby

Last day of banana I think then guava! Can't believe how many fruits are behind me and not many left to go!!


----------



## readynwilling

Try2findbaby said:


> Last day of banana I think then guava! Can't believe how many fruits are behind me and not many left to go!!


The problem is the fewer fruits to come, hang around for weeks on end! i wish the ticker had 40 fruits so you arn`t stuck at melon for 4 weeks :haha:


----------



## wantanother83

banana i think :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Raspberry :) x


----------



## geordie_gal

Plum! x


----------



## AmarettiEtJus

2nd week of squash... need more fruits.


----------



## rain31

WEEK 3 of suqash !


I want to change soooooooooooooooooon :coffee:


----------



## ashybug

Plum!
and the thought of a plum just made me a little nauseous...!


----------



## Ella

Cantaloupe! :)


----------



## littlesteph

green olive


----------



## Pinkcasi

New fruit day I do love Wednesdays! 
Baby is a .... Banana I think, or according to an app she's a carrot, don't know how either a banana or a carrot are bigger than a cantaloupe but hey ho.


----------



## AC1987

Poppy seed I think hahah


----------



## Alexas Mommy

I'm a lime today!!


----------



## Heramys

Banana!


----------



## Guppy051708

Alexas Mommy said:


> I'm a lime today!!

Awww, your baby is due the same day my second LO turns 2 <3 ohh the time goes by so fast! i feel like it was just yesterday that i was a lime with him lol


----------



## Piperette

15 weeks today, woohoo and the baby is now the size of a navel orange.


----------



## amytrisha

I'm a blueberry :thumbup:


----------



## CountryMomma

Blueberry at 7+5, Ill be changing on Saturday!!


----------



## prettyjen82

Onion!!!


----------



## readynwilling

39 weeks:

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/73FC877C0B954257B6E4D760E9D6BB8C.ashx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt144b88.aspx


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/A5B59319-FDD6-4D65-952E-935C05487B91-1507-000001588C8B3C1C_zps31ad0b7a.jpg

Cauliflower for me


----------



## Lucy3

I graduated to a prune today!! Can't wait for a lime next week! :thumbup:

Oh! And it seems my ticker says a strawberry, much cuter !


----------



## Guppy051708

At 35 weeks (tomorrow), baby is the size of a Coconut! (seems like that is smaller than last weeks "fruit"- butternut squash, but maybe im mistaken :shrug:) Anyways, i am on week 3 of Honeydew...hope i get a new one next week, that's getting boring lol


----------



## Guppy051708

readynwilling said:


> 39 weeks:
> 
> https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/73FC877C0B954257B6E4D760E9D6BB8C.ashx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt144b88.aspx

I always get excited when i see your fruit updates :haha:


----------



## wrightywales

Avocado


----------



## juicyjay797

blueberry :)


----------



## hippiekinz

A few days late, but baby at 19 weeks is a size of a Mango<3


----------



## mwil12886

I turned to a plum today! :happydance:


----------



## Kyten1978

Lime


----------



## aurora32

sweet pea


----------



## Try2findbaby

Papaya again!


----------



## Mummys2be

Raspberry today i think??

YES, i was right!


----------



## asparagus12

I'm currently a tiny little poppy seed, but I'm 5 weeks tomorrow, so excited to see what baby will be next. Although my husband has already taken to referring to the baby as 'Poppy' !


----------



## geordie_gal

Lemon today!!


----------



## AmarettiEtJus

3rd week of squash :coffee:


----------



## Zebra2023

Butternut squash :D


----------



## rain31

I'm carrying a quash since last 2 weeks !!


----------



## Heramys

We are a papaya today! I'm guessing its not going to change in a few weeks now by the look of others tickers.


----------



## CountryMomma

Raspberry Today at 8+3!


----------



## AC1987

appleseed :D I look forward to being a plum or something.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Poppyseed until Friday! :happydance:


----------



## Pinkcasi

I love Wednesday new fruit day, baby is a ....Papaya.


----------



## littlesteph

prune


----------



## Blessedbaby

Blueberry :happydance:


----------



## Jay900

apple seed <3


----------



## Piperette

An avocado. :flower:


----------



## hippiekinz

One says cantaloupe and another says banana, how they are suppose to be the same size - i haven't got a clue. 
Either way, I'm 20 weeks today, half way through AND today is my 20 week scan, so i get to find out how baby is doing and if i'm lucky gender reveal!!!!
:happydance: :happydance: <3 :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

i cant believe i have been posting in here weekly for almost 40 weeks!! 

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/B5BB35A2EA964DEC974BF3B0B293352D.ashx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt144b88.aspx


----------



## prettyjen82

My favorite day of the week!! New fruit day!! I'm a sweet potato!!


----------



## Guppy051708

readynwilling said:


> i cant believe i have been posting in here weekly for almost 40 weeks!!
> 
> https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/B5BB35A2EA964DEC974BF3B0B293352D.ashx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt144b88.aspx

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Baby is a plum today! <3


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/1FD6A0B5-47A8-4570-8917-E49B5C058501-1507-0000015891F68300_zpsdaf58f0d.jpg
26 weeks!


----------



## Guppy051708

I can't believe it but in one week i'll be considered full term! woah!!! :shock:
I am on the FOURTH week of honeydew and officially a honeydew for a final time! wohoo!

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/B6B75C9A4E1D40309659995EE6D225DCashx_zps35e18b0f.jpg


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Today I move up to appleseed! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy3

I'm a lime!! Yay!!


----------



## wrightywales

Our little peanut is the size of an onion :D YAY


----------



## markswife10

Baby is the size of a sweet potato!!!! <3


----------



## Kyten1978

Plum.:cloud9:


----------



## AmarettiEtJus

Honeydew! Finally a new fruit.


----------



## Lisa_84

Not quite a fruit, but...our baby GIRL is an onion today! Just excited as we found out yesterday she's a little girl! :)


----------



## freddie

Wow I posted on the start of this thread in my last pregnancy... CRAZY! I was a lime lol, I am now a poppy seed!!


----------



## rain31

Tomorrow new fruit day for me.


----------



## CountryMomma

Now were getting somewhere! Looking like an Olive at 9+1!


----------



## littlesteph

I'm a lime


----------



## Zebra2023

Coconut :)


----------



## Try2findbaby

Papaya again!


----------



## asparagus12

6 weeks today so I think baby is a sweet pea now!

yay..it is!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im a raspberry today :happydance:


----------



## WantingABubba




----------



## ClaireJ23

An olive @ 9 weeks :)


----------



## Piperette

Not so much of a fruit, but a veg: our baby is 17 weeks along today and now the size of an onion. :flower:


----------



## hippiekinz

@ 21 weeks baby is the size of a banana


----------



## prettyjen82

19 weeks and the size of a mango!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Butterfly2

Size of a peach at 13wks


----------



## Pinkcasi

2nd week of papaya!


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/9E3E2D7D-35E3-41A8-9525-53F5AB9E3591-1507-0000015896ECEF10_zps42f9b95a.jpg

27 weeks I have a rutabaga :)


----------



## wrightywales

Peanut is the size of a sweet potato :D


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Today I am a sweet pea! :dance:


----------



## bexibabes

we are a lime this week :)


----------



## Guppy051708

I cannot believe that tomorrow i'll be considered full term!!! :wohoo:
I feel like it's been such a long road, but this thread gave me something to look forward to every week.

Today my baby is the size of WINTER MELON! :yipee:
According to the ticker i am in week one of WATERMELON! :dance:

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/1E185F2FD5B74ABBA205B173443C908Eashx_zpsf72dd371.jpg


----------



## zoomhilda

Sweet pea :)


----------



## markswife10

Baby GIRL is a mango!!!! :) <3


----------



## Kyten1978

Peach!


----------



## AmarettiEtJus

Honeydew... This is dragging lol. Hurry up chunk :coffee:


----------



## rain31

Honeydew !!


----------



## Mummys2be

Baby is the size of a prune! Come so far from an apple seed! Keep on growing!! x


----------



## donnarobinson

A lime :) x


----------



## CountryMomma

Prune today at 10+2!


----------



## klysgrl27

Im a blueberry! Im ready for a different fruit lol


----------



## Zebra2023

Honeydew melon :shock: :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

Olive or some sites says grape :happydance:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Prune today @ 10 weeks :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

I love Wednesday it's. always new fruit day but today is week 3 I think of papaya, I want a new fruit.


----------



## Mii

Even though my ticker will change come friday (as I will hit the 6 week mark!)

Little baby is the size of an apple seed! (thought sometimes it feels like a lot bigger lol!)


----------



## hippiekinz

Baby is the size of a papaya @ 22 weeks:cloud9:


----------



## honeyprayer

Olive! Is that a fruit? lol

Also, is it ironic that now I know baby is the size of an olive... I want to eat olives? :haha:


----------



## Piperette

18 weeks today and baby is now the size of a sweet potato.
:cloud9:


----------



## Butterfly2

Week 14 bubs is size of a lemon xx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

I'm a lemon this week :)


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/04B82A59-C9E9-421A-BB37-FEA8AE410736-1507-000001589D850F8A_zps11f9cde2.jpg

28 weeks and I have an eggplant baby


----------



## rain31

which fruit am I carrying ?


----------



## Guppy051708

This week my LO is the size of a pumpkin!
By ticker she is on the Second week of watermelon.


----------



## wrightywales

19 wks today yay peanut is the size of a mango :)


----------



## mummy2o

honeyprayer said:


> Olive! Is that a fruit? lol
> 
> Also, is it ironic that now I know baby is the size of an olive... I want to eat olives? :haha:

Nerdy info. Olive is a fruit as it has seed. Seeds = fruit and no seeds = vegetable. The only questionable fruits are onion, sweet potato, cauliflower, lettuce, rutabaga/swede/turnip as they are vegetables!

But I managed to get to prune, much bigger than last time!


----------



## amazed

Prune I'm 10 weeks


----------



## ReadyForNatto

I'm a blueberry today! :happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

i'm a plum :D


----------



## Zebra2023

Winter melon today :D full term, 37 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im a prune :happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm a plum :) x


----------



## rain31

36th week started, I m almost done :D


----------



## markswife10

Cantaloupe!!!! Holy cow, can't believe my baby is that far along!


----------



## geordie_gal

Onion!


----------



## LoveSanrio

I am a papaya!

Not sure if it will change tomorrow though, but it has been the same for 2 weeks now!


----------



## asparagus12

Raspberry as of today!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm a lime.


----------



## sharan

Wow...I remember this thread from my last pregnancy and used to love posting in it every week! 

I'm lime this week although I'm already half way through it x


----------



## CountryMomma

I am a lime at 11+3.. forgot to post earlier this week.


----------



## SophieBey

Good old Olive this week :) seeing the ticker move every sunday is the highlight of my week :)


----------



## AC1987

I can't believe i'm 8 weeks... raspberry as of yesterday.


----------



## Pinkcasi

Aubergine! Or eggplant in some places, wowed I can't believe I'm 25 weeks, I never thought I would be here, I saw her kick for the first time tonight, I mean I can feel her but I actually saw my belly move, it was soo amazing, I just stare at my stomach for hours ha ha


----------



## hippiekinz

I had to look back to make sure this was right, but 2nd week being a papaya now that ti'm 23 weeks  I was hoping for something different, oh well, lol


----------



## hels08

itll be 3 weeks for papaya so dont get your hopes up lol! im on my 3rd papaya week now :'(


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/DC19AC53-377E-4CDF-9C08-FBFB4BD5E1D1-1507-00000158A18661EE_zps60872749.jpg

29 weeks. Acorn squash


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im a lime today :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Exciting to know this could be my last post here! Im so ready!


----------



## prettyjen82

21 weeks!! I'm a pomegranate!!!

Ticker shows banana, but that was last week :/


----------



## KatyR

Finally past the papaya stage. Felt like i was there for ages! Aubergine / eggplant this week xx


----------



## Yun

I'm a peach!! <3


----------



## wrightywales

20 weeks today half way mark and peanut is the size of a cantaloupe :)


----------



## ReadyForNatto

I'm a raspberry today! :happydance:


----------



## littlesteph

i'm a peach :) start of the 2nd tri I think


----------



## Try2findbaby

2nd week of eggplant - onto 3rd tri next week! So looking forward to it :)


----------



## Kyten1978

Orange


----------



## Zebra2023

Pumpkin today :D


----------



## geordie_gal

Sweet potato today x


----------



## rain31

new fruit .


----------



## AmarettiEtJus

Still a honeydew :coffee:


----------



## mummy2o

I'm a plum today. One more week until 2nd trimester :)


----------



## Try2findbaby

3rd week of eggplant! Aren't babies supposed to be putting on lots of weight right now?!


----------



## Jencocoa

Blueberry, too, lol.


----------



## CountryMomma

A plum at 12+3.. only 3 more days till 2nd Tri!


----------



## joygirl33

This is so cute. I didn't get it until I clicked and figured it out. I think I am a tiny tiny pea, if even that!!


----------



## markswife10

Think I forgot to do this thread this week! A banana!!! :) <3


----------



## joygirl33

At 3 weeks am I, like, a sesame seed??


----------



## markswife10

Joygirl, it is a poppyseed at 3 weeks :) Congrats!


----------



## Melly Belly

I just switched to blueberry today :happydance:


----------



## Pinkcasi

3rd week of aubergine, can't wait for new fruit and 3rd tri!


----------



## hippiekinz

Week 24: 3rd week of being a papaya... Would like a new fruit please:coffee:


----------



## CountryMomma

13 weeks today! We are a Peach! :)


----------



## prettyjen82

New fruit day!! Baby Chloe is the size of a papaya!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Piperette

20 weeks today and our little baby is now the size of a cantaloupe.
:flower:


----------



## Blessedbaby

12 weeks today :happydance: baby is the size of a plum


----------



## KatyR

Aubergine again! Don't like these weeks when you don't change fruit!!!


----------



## Sal85uk

Not sure what is this week, will post to find out!!! :haha:


----------



## Andrea28

2nd week of being a papaya!!! :)


----------



## wrightywales

21 wks my little girl is the size of a banana :)


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/4D2943CC-259B-41D0-B48A-1D4CEA88CFA7-1507-00000158A529DB01_zps2efd298f.jpg

Cucumber baby at 30 weeks :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Cant believe im finally here!!!! Baby is the size of a jack fruit

Really praying for an August baby this time around!


----------



## sharan

I'm a lime x


----------



## Kyten1978

Avacado


----------



## ~Brandy~

We are 2 olives! It just makes me crave something salty :)


----------



## AmarettiEtJus

Finally a watermelon!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

Watermelon here, this is my last fruit as I am being induced tomorrow :D


----------



## Snufflepop

I am a green olive!


----------



## bumble b

Tomorrow I'm a blueberry :) seems so much better than a pea lol x


----------



## Mii

I am a raseberryyy lol ill be 9 weeks on friday! Not sure what my fruit will be then lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mii said:


> I am a raseberryyy lol ill be 9 weeks on friday! Not sure what my fruit will be then lol

Green Olive :)


----------



## markswife10

Baby is a papaya!!! <3


----------



## rain31

Come September !!!


----------



## loulabump

Yes! I am finally 12 weeks and a plum :)


----------



## SophieBey

im a lime this week! counting down to plum status!!


----------



## Melly Belly

Woohoo! im a raspberry...yay! :thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

A prune!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Eggplant (aubergine) again I really thought I was going to get a new fruit today but nooooo :-( but hey I'm in double digits! Woot and I'm officially in the third tri yey!


----------



## geordie_gal

Mango!


----------



## Piperette

21 weeks today and the baby is now the size of a banana.


----------



## sharan

I'm a peach today!


----------



## Alexas Mommy

An onion as of yesterday!


----------



## CountryMomma

Lemon today at 14 weeks!


----------



## runawayface

I'm still just a poppy seed! Gotta start somewhere!


----------



## prettyjen82

23 weeks today and Chloe is the size of a grapefruit!!


----------



## prettyjen82

Has anyone else noticed the fruits are off? It used to be a banana at 20 weeks and a cantaloupe at 24 weeks...My phone app is still right but the one on here is wrong???!!! WEIRD!!


----------



## hippiekinz

FINALLY! No more papaya!!!!

Week 25: Eggplant<3


----------



## Pinkcasi

hippiekinz said:


> FINALLY! No more papaya!!!!
> 
> Week 25: Eggplant<3

But you'll be an eggplant for about 4 weeks lol it's boring.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

I'm an olive!


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/4274B1B2-BE6E-4917-9410-784F453FC3F4-1507-00000158AB2ED91E_zpsc99cf85f.jpg

My baby is a pineapple :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

Peach


----------



## mummy2o

I'm a peach also. Yay!


----------



## KatyR

Arrggghhhh I'm still an aubergine!!!!!


----------



## greekgirl

mine's a blueberry!


----------



## Guppy051708

41 weeks tomorrow...as a third time mom this is super upsetting to still have a jackfruit and not a baby :cry: i thought these kids were supposed to come earlier, not later. :brat:


----------



## Andrea28

Ughh still a papaya will it change tomorrow at 25 weeks??


----------



## Kyten1978

Onion


----------



## markswife10

Still a papaya.... although according to the bump she is a grapefruit this week!


----------



## WantingABubba

10 weeks tomorrow!

No idea what this is .. is it a date? Looks like a rock :haha:

https://ourstorkgotlost.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/prune.jpg


----------



## markswife10

WantingABubba said:


> 10 weeks tomorrow!
> 
> No idea what this is .. is it a date? Looks like a rock :haha:
> 
> https://ourstorkgotlost.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/prune.jpg


Supposed to be a prune ;)


----------



## rain31

All set for a c-sec on 14th mrning . Excited to meet my lil bundle of joy , 4 days to go .


----------



## Melly Belly

Im an olive today...having my first official prenatal appointment tomorrow..so nervous! Hoping they do a scan so we can see that everything is growing on schedule


----------



## Andrea28

Yay eggplant today!!!!


----------



## lilmor07

im an olive/grape says different things on different sites! xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Finally a lime! Yahoo :) 

I have my NT and harmony testing today and get to see the babies again


----------



## WantingABubba

markswife10 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 10 weeks tomorrow!
> 
> No idea what this is .. is it a date? Looks like a rock :haha:
> 
> https://ourstorkgotlost.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/prune.jpg
> 
> 
> Supposed to be a prune ;)Click to expand...

Oh :haha:


----------



## markswife10

WantingABubba said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 10 weeks tomorrow!
> 
> No idea what this is .. is it a date? Looks like a rock :haha:
> 
> https://ourstorkgotlost.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/prune.jpg
> 
> 
> Supposed to be a prune ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh :haha:Click to expand...

Haha, I think it looks like a rock too ;) LOL! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

My 3rd little fruit was born at exactly 41 weeks! Lilah Victoria made her debut on Sept 7th at 2:49am. I am so delighted in her.
Thanks for having this thread. Made the weeks go by faster. 



Guppy051708 said:


> 41 weeks tomorrow...as a third time mom this is super upsetting to still have a jackfruit and not a baby :cry: i thought these kids were supposed to come earlier, not later. :brat:
> 
> View attachment 668735


 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pinkcasi

She's gorgeous guppy congrats!!!


----------



## ReadyForNatto

I'm a prune! :cloud9:


----------



## Medea1978

Olive ...which sounds extremely unappetizing


----------



## Try2findbaby

After what seems like forever as an eggplant he's finally the size of a squash!!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Still an eggplant, I just don't believe that she's not grown in like 3 weeks that's impossible looking at the size of my belly!


----------



## sharan

I'm a lemon today!


----------



## Skywalker

Sweet pea! :D


----------



## Blessedbaby

congrats Guppy

@ Sharan is it Friday already in the UK?


----------



## sharan

Blessedbaby said:


> congrats Guppy
> 
> @ Sharan is it Friday already in the UK?

No it's Thursday midday here.


----------



## Blessedbaby

its 2:15pm in SA ...


----------



## hippiekinz

@26 weeks baby is the size of an eggplant or according to "The Bump" lettuce. I'll take the lettuce since I was an eggplant last week :p


----------



## prettyjen82

Baby is the size of a cantaloupe!! Can't believe it :baby::baby::happydance::happydance: according to the bump app and website..Not sure why ticker has been off lately lol


----------



## mummy2o

I will be a lemon. Makes me wonder though as I actively compared a lemon and peach at the supermarket on Wednesday and the peach was bigger! My OH was shocked and said does it actively shrink then.


----------



## Mii

baby will be the size of a prune tomorrow! Loll


----------



## Blessedbaby

mummy2o said:


> I will be a lemon. Makes me wonder though as I actively compared a lemon and peach at the supermarket on Wednesday and the peach was bigger! My OH was shocked and said does it actively shrink then.

yip makes me wonder too 

Also a lemon today ... just 26weeks more weeks to go


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/A336859A-E3E2-4AF9-909F-0F2F82586CB1-1507-00000158AF763C58_zps51cafeb5.jpg

I'm a squash :)


----------



## KatyR

Aubergine again....when does it change? Feel.like I've been an aubergine for ever!! He must of grown in the past couple of weeks..i have!


----------



## wrightywales

23 weeks papaya - or the bump a grapefruit


----------



## CountryMomma

15 weeks- Now the size of an orange!


----------



## geordie_gal

The tickers seem to be messed up according to mine its cantaloupe but the website says banana lol x


----------



## Kyten1978

Mine is a sweet potato.


----------



## gumb69

I am a prune!! yipeee!!!! I still can't believe it, pregnancy number 9, am afraid to get excited, but i hope i get to post and say i am a water melon!!


----------



## markswife10

Ticker still says Papaya, but the Bump says cantaloupe!!! :)


----------



## Melly Belly

Mine says prune...the book im reading, Your pregnancy Week by Week says the size of a small plum..still not big enough for anyone to tell baby is there yet though! :haha:


----------



## geordie_gal

Banana :) x


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have 2 plums!! I cant believe I am almost out of the first tri with my twins!!


----------



## Heramys

FINALLY a new fruit! My twins are now squash sizes :)


----------



## Mii

SO I FINALLY GOT MY ULTRASOUND RESULTS TODAY lol Just as I suspected I was much farther along then I thought :) Baby was measuring 12+1 (since it took a week to get the results) I am now 13+1 ! I am so excited lol so baby is the size of a peach o:


----------



## ReadyForNatto

I'm a lime! :happydance:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Finally no more Eggplant! bub is a squash, what's that it looks like a pumpkin to me, i just know she's getting heavy to lug about.


----------



## Bunnikins

woohoo a peach! I have some peaches in my fruit bowl. They r pretty big!


----------



## Bunnikins

I cannot bring myself to eat my peaches now :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bunnikins said:


> I cannot bring myself to eat my peaches now :(

haha I felt guilty eating Prunes when I was one.. Good thing I dont randomly eat limes!


Edit: Oh nvm I am a plum now gotta avoid those lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Avacado at 16 weeks!


----------



## hippiekinz

3rd week of being an eggplant according to the ticker and "the bump" says rutabaga @ 27 weeks. Either way 91 days to go - woohoo!


----------



## prettyjen82

25 weeks!! Size of a cauliflower!!


----------



## sharan

I'm an orange today!


----------



## Lisa_84

Papaya! Second papaya week I think!


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/BE3864A1-4F1F-4A86-9115-6C9E46484280-1507-00000158B3153E0D_zpsb33e8b88.jpg

I have a durian baby at 33 weeks


----------



## mummy2o

I am an orange.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Orange today at 15 weeks


----------



## KatyR

Finally not an aubergine. Squash this week..although I've heard you spend ages being a squash too!


----------



## wrightywales

24 weeks still a papaya -or the bump peanut is a Canteloupe


----------



## markswife10

Eggplant finally!!! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yay I am a peach! Goodbye first trimester


----------



## surprisepg

I'm a peach... going into second tri yay!!!

Oh wow Brandy we're due the same time.


----------



## Sal85uk

11 weeks today and a................................


----------



## ~Brandy~

surprisepg said:


> I'm a peach... going into second tri yay!!!
> 
> Oh wow Brandy we're due the same time.

Awesome! Although I am having twins so will most likely deliver around 36 weeks


----------



## lilmor07

Im a lime as of today!!!!! and the plum next week altho I cant help but think a lime is bigger than a plum lol xx


----------



## Melly Belly

Im a lime today..yay! only a week until my next scan! :happydance:


----------



## runawayface

I'm just a tiny little blueberry today, but I guess that's something considering I got my BFP when it was just a little poppy seed!


----------



## geordie_gal

Papaya :) x


----------



## surprisepg

~Brandy~ said:


> surprisepg said:
> 
> 
> I'm a peach... going into second tri yay!!!
> 
> Oh wow Brandy we're due the same time.
> 
> Awesome! Although I am having twins so will most likely deliver around 36 weeksClick to expand...

I have twin boys product of IVF <3

My OB told me I wont go further than 38 weeks. Wish you all the best!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Still a squash! Although he's measuring 32weeks!


----------



## Pinkcasi

Still a squash but 30 weeks these 10 weeks can not go fast enough!


----------



## sharan

Baby is now the size of an avocado. Just 24 weeks to go!


----------



## hippiekinz

Still an eggplant at 28 weeks, but we made it to the 3rd trimester:happydance:


----------



## nic18

a blueberry :)


----------



## FeLynn

Appleseed


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/AE08BB28-3625-4CFF-B565-A66CC45D443C-1507-00000158B8978379_zps01dfc672.jpg

Butternut squash baby at 34 weeks


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im an avocado at 16weeks yay


----------



## mummy2o

Avocado also.


----------



## wrightywales

25 weeks today eggplant or cauliflower on the bump website


----------



## prettyjen82

A little late but we are an EGGPLANT!!!!


----------



## CountryMomma

A little late but I am not an onion at 17+4!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am a peach today and a lemon tomorrow... isnt a peach bigger than a lemon!?


----------



## Melly Belly

~Brandy~ said:


> I am a peach today and a lemon tomorrow... isnt a peach bigger than a lemon!?

depends on the lemon and the peach i would say! :haha: my app on my tablet said fig last week, and lime this week, but my ticker shows a plum...hmmm....


----------



## ~Brandy~

Guess I am a lemon now ;)


----------



## sharan

Baby is the size of an onion today!


----------



## nic18

raspberry


----------



## hippiekinz

Baby is the size of a squash at 29 weeks:cloud9:


----------



## Pinkcasi

I'm still a squash at 31.


----------



## CountryMomma

Baby is now the size of a sweet potato at 18 weeks!


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/DD826709-475A-4106-8E02-ECAD7FDE3069-1507-00000158BC47B1C3_zps2a4a4de2.jpg

Coconut baby!


----------



## liveandlove04

Banana !


----------



## Blessedbaby

onion at 17 weeks


----------



## mummy2o

First non fruit onion. I always seem to post just after blessedbaby!


----------



## donnarobinson

Babies a mango at 19 weeks x


----------



## wrightywales

My not so little peanut is into 2nd week of eggplant - or on the bump she is the size of a lettuce :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wahoo!!! I am now 2 Oranges!


----------



## bubblebelly

:flower: teehee im a raspberry

8 weeks !!


----------



## Melly Belly

Im a peach this week (or a peapod on the bump) :happydance:


----------



## nic18

I'm a blackberry at 9 week's :)


----------



## sharan

Beanie is now the size of a sweet potato


----------



## noodles13

Sweat pea..... then blueberry on Saturday haha im counting down thw days until blueberry lol


----------



## Jess812

My little miracle this week is a sweet pea :flower:
 



Attached Files:







week6_thumb[8].jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hippiekinz

@ 30 weeks squash again or according to the bump, cucumber. Can't see how a squash and cucumber can be the same, lol:haha:


----------



## CountryMomma

Mango today at 19 weeks


----------



## Piperette

Eggplant today at 26 weeks. On the verge of joining 3rd trimester.
:coffee:


----------



## Blessedbaby

18 weeks and a sweet potato


----------



## mummy2o

You beat me again blessedbaby! But sweet potato also. :)


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/DA356688-57ED-449F-8277-26CDC7223D61-1507-00000158C0E0E2B2_zpsa8f64516.jpg

Honeydew.


----------



## prettyjen82

A few days late but baby is the size of a eggplant!


----------



## Kyten1978

Papaya. Not really sure how big that is though.:haha:


----------



## Rachie004

I'm a blueberry this week.

I'm so jealous of everyone else's fruit!


----------



## TeeinAZ

I'm still a raspberry, but tomorrow I will be at the green olive stage, or as one of my aps says, a cherry! 

WOO HOO! Congrats to everyone and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## femalecyclist

I'm a plum today. Yesterday I was a lime.


----------



## Jess812

Today baby is:
 



Attached Files:







1cbd1454f616d73d8365521fcaff3baa.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ~Brandy~

The bump chart is messed up... last week I was an Orange and now im an avocado... Sounds smaller to me.


----------



## Rikkitikki

TeeinAZ - we're in the same place! Olive today for me too! :D
...we're the same age too :)


----------



## Petzy

lmao poppyseed for me... I have a lot of growing to do!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Petzy said:


> lmao poppyseed for me... I have a lot of growing to do!!

Congrats!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Rikkitikki said:


> TeeinAZ - we're in the same place! Olive today for me too! :D
> ...we're the same age too :)

And I see that we are both cat lovers? We're like twins! <3


----------



## wrightywales

Still egg plant - bump says rutagaba never heard of it lol


----------



## Petzy

TeeinAZ said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> lmao poppyseed for me... I have a lot of growing to do!!
> 
> Congrats!!Click to expand...

THanks :) You too!


----------



## nic18

strawberry :)


----------



## Lilpreciouse

im a sweetpea


----------



## Loopy lotti

Another sweet pea here.....time seems to be at a standstill!


----------



## sarah34

Olive :) growing well but i dont like olives! Actually the thought of them makes me want to puke again :( xx


----------



## Pinkcasi

What am I today? Is she still a squash cos it feels like she's doubled in size this week, I'll be gutted if she's a squash again.

Edit hooray honeydew!!! Mmmm melon


----------



## geordie_gal

Eggplant!
Between 25-28 weeks according to bump website baby stays around the same size - so cauliflower, lettuce, rutabaga and eggplant are all roughly same size/weight.
Roll on 29 weeks when my fruit will change to a squash! :haha: x


----------



## sharan

Yay!!! I'm a mango today!


----------



## hippiekinz

@31 weeks: Squash again or according to the bump - pineapple. I'll take the pineapple


----------



## WantingABubba

https://ohsoboho.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/orange-wk-15.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## Blessedbaby

19 weeks and a mango :happydance:


----------



## Skywalker

I'm a prune now! In a few days, I'll be a lime (I believe)! :happydance:


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/C373B8C5-68FD-4EF9-8FEB-158E33A3BAD6-1507-00000158C46DE59E_zps307a5f47.jpg

Winter melon!


----------



## KatyR

Honeydew!!! Finally not a squash anymore. Wonder how many weeks ill be a honeydew??


----------



## mummy2o

Mango. I like mango's, might buy one today as it sounds yummy!


----------



## CountryMomma

Half way there!! Little bubs is a cantaloupe at 20 weeks!!


----------



## Rachie004

I'm a raspberry today :D 

I've got a bit of an obsession with being a lime? Possibly missing my g+t? :p


----------



## Try2findbaby

Finally a honeydew! Mmmm melon sounds good about now!


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay a I'm a raspberry today :happydance:


----------



## CountryMomma

According to the bump website I am a banana at 20 weeks but my ticker says cantaloupe


----------



## ~Brandy~

CountryMomma said:


> According to the bump website I am a banana at 20 weeks but my ticker says cantaloupe

I think they got the fruits out of order ROFL


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am an onion!! Well 2 onions :)


----------



## TeeinAZ

As of yesterday, my fruit is a kumquat. HA!


----------



## Jess812

bit delayed but baby now...
 



Attached Files:







1cbd1454f616d73d8365521fcaff3baa.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sharan

Baby is now a cantaloupe xx


----------



## CountryMomma

21 weeks today! Ticker says banana but bump website says pomegranate.


----------



## kayyheyy

Yayyy blueberry!!!


----------



## prettyjen82

Can't believe it!! 30 weeks today!! Baby is the size of a cucumber :baby::baby::happydance::happydance:

The ticker is all messed up....The Bump app and website say cucumber...


----------



## ~Brandy~

prettyjen82 said:


> Can't believe it!! 30 weeks today!! Baby is the size of a cucumber :baby::baby::happydance::happydance:
> 
> The ticker is all messed up....The Bump app and website say cucumber...

Congrats! I seriously wish someone would fix the tickers to show the right fruit size for the right weeks or another online site would develop an accurate one.


----------



## prettyjen82

~Brandy~ said:


> prettyjen82 said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe it!! 30 weeks today!! Baby is the size of a cucumber :baby::baby::happydance::happydance:
> 
> The ticker is all messed up....The Bump app and website say cucumber...
> 
> Congrats! I seriously wish someone would fix the tickers to show the right fruit size for the right weeks or another online site would develop an accurate one.Click to expand...

Thank you!! and yes, it drives me crazy..haha


----------



## hippiekinz

Still a squash at 32 weeks


----------



## Blessedbaby

20 weeks and a cantaloupe ... halfway mark ... yay


----------



## mummy2o

Ticker says Cantaloupe, Baby size chart says banana. But also half way yay.


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/6982B857-5D40-47AB-92FA-BC1E42183D8F-1507-00000158C7F5DD4A_zpsda46f9ab.jpg

Last one. I have a pumpkin at 38 weeks. Being induced Tuesday night for medical reasons. Can't wait to see my baby!


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay I'm an olive today :D


----------



## ~Brandy~

18W! Sweet Potato :) Make that 2 Sweet Potatos!


----------



## krystlbear

...


----------



## wrightywales

29 wks - Squash - the bump website says acorn squash


----------



## TeeinAZ

11 weeks, my site says a fig, and another says lime. YAY


----------



## mommy2_14

It's a raspberry.


----------



## mayb_baby

A Peach


----------



## sharan

And baby is the size of a banana


----------



## amytrisha

Banana :thumbup:


----------



## Melly Belly

Ive seen avocado, mango and turnip, all about the same size i suppose, though lol


----------



## hippiekinz

Happy Halloween:ninja:

@33 weeks, Mason is the size of a honeydew:thumbup:


----------



## Gizzyy

Apple seed! haha! :(


----------



## prettyjen82

Happy Halloween!!! Baby Chloe is the size of a PINEAPPLE!!! She is actually measuring 2 weeks ahead...

EDIT: The bump ticker is beginning to piss me off...lol Why can't they fix it!!! The bump online and phone app is different....sigh


----------



## mummy2o

Pomegranate on the size chart, and banana on ticker


----------



## Rachie004

Prune!


----------



## Kyten1978

Eggplant. A very wiggly one at that. :haha:


----------



## BubiMama

I'm a raspberry today!!! So happy &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## wrightywales

Well no change on my ticker but bump website says peanut is the size of a cucumber


----------



## Angelbaby_01

So far appleseed. Got a looooooonnnng way to go.............


----------



## DebbieF

It seems like I have been a honeydew forever!


----------



## mayb_baby

Lemon but measuring 10 days ahead :)


----------



## Pinga

I'm a sweet pea:blush:


----------



## Try2findbaby

Finally the last fruit before he's here - watermelon! Seems like a very long time from when I first dreamt of having a watermelon bump to actually having one :happydance: so excited!


----------



## surprisepg

Im a sweet potato!


----------



## Blessedbaby

banana at 21 weeks


----------



## Butterfly2

2 more days of being an eggplant!!


----------



## FlatShoes

I'm a teeny little sweetpea I think?!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Try2findbaby said:


> Finally the last fruit before he's here - watermelon! Seems like a very long time from when I first dreamt of having a watermelon bump to actually having one :happydance: so excited!

Very nice!! Congratulations to making it to the finish line :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay I'm a prune today!!! :happydance:These weeks seem to be going fast!


----------



## surprisepg

Mango today!


----------



## CountryMomma

Papaya at 22 weeks!


----------



## Lilpreciouse

olive today


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have 2 lil mangos!


----------



## TeeinAZ

I am a plum!!! 12 weeks!!


----------



## mayb_baby

An orange!


----------



## Gizzyy

I have a sweet pea :)


----------



## TeeinAZ

Gizzyy said:


> I have a sweet pea :)

Congrats!


----------



## Pinkcasi

36 weeks yesterday! Still a honeydew, one more week till full term woot!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Since coming from poppyseeds, I am happy to be a sweetpea. :)


----------



## donnarobinson

3rd week of a papaya x


----------



## sharan

Beanie is the size of a papaya today. It looks like I'm going to stuck on papaya for a few more weeks :(


----------



## prettyjen82

32 weeks!! Baby is the size of a SQUASH:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dentbed

Just an appleseed.


----------



## TeeinAZ

dentbed said:


> Just an appleseed.

Congrats!


----------



## Melly Belly

This week im an onion/mango/turnip depending on which app or site i look at LOL :haha:


----------



## mara16jade

A little poppyseed. :cloud9:


----------



## Elizabean

mara16jade said:


> A little poppyseed. :cloud9:

Congrats!

I'm a green olive this week. 

It's 9am and that makes me feel like eating a green olive now! mmmm, salty.


----------



## TeeinAZ

mara16jade said:


> A little poppyseed. :cloud9:

Congrats on your BFP


----------



## mummy2o

I'm a papaya. One of my favourite dried fruits!


----------



## Blessedbaby

22 weeks and a papaya


----------



## Rachie004

Today I'm a lime which I feel an odd sense of achievement about! :happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

Rachie004 said:


> Today I'm a lime which I feel an odd sense of achievement about! :happydance:

I am SO excited about when I'm a lime :haha: congrats!! :D


----------



## hippiekinz

Still a honeydew even though bump page says butternut squash at 34 weeks


----------



## Try2findbaby

Well I thought watermelon was the last fruit but apparently it's a pumpkin?!


----------



## DebbieF

I'm a winter melon. I don't even know what a winter melon is. :(


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

I've got a little blueberry in there :) :D


----------



## Pinga

Me too :blush:


----------



## Lilpreciouse

Prune for me :flower:


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay I'm a lime!! I've been looking forward to being a lime :haha:


----------



## surprisepg

a banana YAY!! half way there!


----------



## Melly Belly

im a papaya/bell pepper :flower:


----------



## Mummafrog

Just noticed how ginormous this thread is :O 

I'm a prune but can't wait to be a lime soon! :wohoo:

So amazing you ladies with the last few fruits :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bananas!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Today I have a peach or tangerine!


----------



## CountryMomma

Size of grapefruit today at 23 weeks! Finally putting some size on :)


----------



## FeLynn

Plum


----------



## Becki09

Raspberry :)


----------



## Pinkcasi

Finally new fruit! She's a winter melon, what in earth is a winter melon lol my oh is a chef and he has never heard of it.

It sorta looks like a marrow, is it a marrow?


----------



## ALiKO

avocado or turnip here :)



Pinkcasi said:


> Finally new fruit! She's a winter melon, what in earth is a winter melon lol my oh is a chef and he has never heard of it.
> 
> It sorta looks like a marrow, is it a marrow?

haha this had me crackin up :haha:. i have no idea what it is either :dohh:


----------



## geordie_gal

Acorn squash! x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Blueberry :)


----------



## Poetschild

Rachie004 said:


> Today I'm a lime which I feel an odd sense of achievement about! :happydance:

Snap! Maybe a lime seems more substantial? Or maybe it's just nicer than a prune!


----------



## sharan

Beanie is a grapefruit today xx


----------



## Malakai13

I have a prune :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

one place says I am a banana another says a small cantaloupe how annoying they are nowhere near the same ;(


----------



## hippiekinz

LO is a coconut at 35 weeks:happydance:


----------



## mummy2o

I am a grapefruit.


----------



## hels08

36 weeks and a cantalaoupe


----------



## hels08

honeydew even lol


----------



## Blessedbaby

grapefruit at 23 weeks


----------



## Jess812

happy 11 weeks to me!
 



Attached Files:







428b3993d179e693e589969f6309b920.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## prettyjen82

As of yesterday baby is the size of a dorian fruit! Whatever that is....


----------



## ~Brandy~

prettyjen82 said:


> As of yesterday baby is the size of a dorian fruit! Whatever that is....

Trust me you dont want to try one :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

Avocado :D


----------



## ~Brandy~

2 Pomegranates!


----------



## TeeinAZ

14 weeks! 

One site says Lemon, one says Necatrine. YAY


----------



## mayb_baby

1 hour and I'll be an onion


----------



## WantingABubba

https://scmedia.theknot.com/~/media/E22F9CDFB3264F94BCFAD27BB9330DDE.ashx

:)


----------



## Becki09

Green Olive


----------



## CountryMomma

Baby is the size of a Cantaloupe at 24 weeks! I can say that it def feels like I am carrying around a melon in there. :)


----------



## T8ty

A little blueberry. :D nawww


----------



## Mini_Me23

Appleseed!:blush:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Mini_Me23 said:


> Appleseed!:blush:

Congrats!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Onion


----------



## Pinkcasi

Have the fruits changed? I keep looking at other peoples tickers and think 'I was never a blah blah fruit' I thought I should be a watermelon by now but she's a pumpkin.
Can't wait till she's here and an actual baby!


----------



## gidge

Yey! I´m now an appleseed. :)


----------



## sharan

24 weeks and now a cantaloupe x


----------



## LittleMinx

A teeny tiny poppy seed :cloud9: x


----------



## ~Brandy~

sharan said:


> 24 weeks and now a cantaloupe x

Happy Vday!


----------



## prettyjen82

Baby is the size of a butternut squash!!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

LittleMinx said:


> A teeny tiny poppy seed :cloud9: x

Congrats!!!


----------



## hippiekinz

LO is the size of a honeydew at 36 weeks:thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Pinkcasi said:


> Have the fruits changed? I keep looking at other peoples tickers and think 'I was never a blah blah fruit' I thought I should be a watermelon by now but she's a pumpkin.
> Can't wait till she's here and an actual baby!

Pumpkin is 38 and watermelon is 39 JackFruit is 40

https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im a canteloupe again LOL thanks to the fruits changing ...


----------



## Jess812

happy 12 weeks to me!
 



Attached Files:







e8fba8dcb084d361eb1ae286a1a3ebe2.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummy2o

I'm a Cantaloup.


----------



## Pinkcasi

~Brandy~ said:


> Pinkcasi said:
> 
> 
> Have the fruits changed? I keep looking at other peoples tickers and think 'I was never a blah blah fruit' I thought I should be a watermelon by now but she's a pumpkin.
> Can't wait till she's here and an actual baby!
> 
> Pumpkin is 38 and watermelon is 39 JackFruit is 40
> 
> https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspxClick to expand...

What the hell is a jackfruit?!?! Hopefully I won't go that far lol


----------



## geordie_gal

Cucumber! x


----------



## Pinga

Oh what am I..


An Olive :happydance:


----------



## Rachie004

Peach this week :D


----------



## ~Brandy~

Pinkcasi said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkcasi said:
> 
> 
> Have the fruits changed? I keep looking at other peoples tickers and think 'I was never a blah blah fruit' I thought I should be a watermelon by now but she's a pumpkin.
> Can't wait till she's here and an actual baby!
> 
> Pumpkin is 38 and watermelon is 39 JackFruit is 40
> 
> https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspxClick to expand...
> 
> What the hell is a jackfruit?!?! Hopefully I won't go that far lolClick to expand...

Its HUGE LOL :haha: :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Jackfruit-844x1024.jpg
File size: 66 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pinkcasi

~Brandy~ said:


> Pinkcasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkcasi said:
> 
> 
> Have the fruits changed? I keep looking at other peoples tickers and think 'I was never a blah blah fruit' I thought I should be a watermelon by now but she's a pumpkin.
> Can't wait till she's here and an actual baby!
> 
> Pumpkin is 38 and watermelon is 39 JackFruit is 40
> 
> https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspxClick to expand...
> 
> What the hell is a jackfruit?!?! Hopefully I won't go that far lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its HUGE LOL :haha: :dohh:Click to expand...

Omg what the hell?!?!?! I am not carrying that around, she had better show as a pumpkin!


----------



## TeeinAZ

~Brandy~ said:


> Pinkcasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkcasi said:
> 
> 
> Have the fruits changed? I keep looking at other peoples tickers and think 'I was never a blah blah fruit' I thought I should be a watermelon by now but she's a pumpkin.
> Can't wait till she's here and an actual baby!
> 
> Pumpkin is 38 and watermelon is 39 JackFruit is 40
> 
> https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspxClick to expand...
> 
> What the hell is a jackfruit?!?! Hopefully I won't go that far lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its HUGE LOL :haha: :dohh:Click to expand...

HAHAH oh my goodness. HAHAH I hope none of us go that far. LMAO


----------



## ~Brandy~

TeeinAZ said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkcasi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkcasi said:
> 
> 
> Have the fruits changed? I keep looking at other peoples tickers and think 'I was never a blah blah fruit' I thought I should be a watermelon by now but she's a pumpkin.
> Can't wait till she's here and an actual baby!
> 
> Pumpkin is 38 and watermelon is 39 JackFruit is 40
> 
> https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspxClick to expand...
> 
> What the hell is a jackfruit?!?! Hopefully I won't go that far lolClick to expand...
> 
> Its HUGE LOL :haha: :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAH oh my goodness. HAHAH I hope none of us go that far. LMAOClick to expand...

Oh my with twins I am sure thats what I am going to feel like I am carrying!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Well ladies I am apparently a jack fruit and it is very uncomfortable! Hopefully he'll be out shortly!


----------



## mysteriouseye

mysteriouseye said:


> Im a prune :) cant wait to be a peach :D xx

Can not believe I am actually back on this thread! I am a poppy seed I believe xxx


----------



## geordie_gal

Today, I am a pineapple. 
Hahaha. Never thought I'd type that sentence ;) x


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have 2 papayas!


----------



## Andrea28

Yay im a honey dew xx


----------



## nic18

I'm a mango:)


----------



## CountryMomma

Cauliflower today at 25 weeks!


----------



## jenniferannex

I'm a peach :D


----------



## amytrisha

Yaaaaay, I'm a cauliflower! :haha:


----------



## nic18

still a mango at 17weeks


----------



## Pinkcasi

Hooray 39 weeks! One more week to go, please come baby girl, I'm due to be induced next wed but for now she's finally a watermelon.


----------



## mayb_baby

Sweet Potato


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Finally a lime.... been looking forward to this. I mean, as much as I love prunes...


----------



## gidge

eeeeeee I´m a sweetpea! :happydance:


----------



## sharan

Yay I'm a cauliflower today. Only 15 weeks to go until due date and 12 weeks until term!


----------



## Blessedbaby

cauliflower at 25 weeks


----------



## mummy2o

Lots of cauliflowers around. I'm carrying one too.


----------



## Becki09

A Prune! :happydance:


----------



## Gizzyy

I'm an Olive :D


----------



## LittleMinx

Apple seed :D x


----------



## hippiekinz

LO is the size of a winter melon at 37 weeks:happydance:


----------



## pegi

mine is a apple seed :cloud9:


----------



## Kyten1978

Acorn Squash here.


----------



## emicakess

Lil poppyseed... Almost an apple seed... So tiny :)


----------



## Pinga

I'm a prune:happydance:


----------



## prettyjen82

couple days late! baby girl is the size of a coconut!!!!


----------



## DebbieF

40 weeks exactly. I'm a jackfruit.. I don't think I've ever actually seen a jackfruit.. I must go and google it now.


----------



## emicakess

Debbie dont google it!!! Lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

DebbieF said:


> 40 weeks exactly. I'm a jackfruit.. I don't think I've ever actually seen a jackfruit.. I must go and google it now.

I wouldnt google it :) lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

23 Weeks! I have 2 Grapefruits ;)


----------



## CountryMomma

26 weeks today, now the size of a head of lettuce!


----------



## TeeinAZ

16 weeks! Avocado!!


----------



## jenniferannex

I'm a lemon :happydance:


----------



## Pinkcasi

Ha ha she's a jackfruit! I have no idea what it is but it huge! Still never mind I'm being induced today! She'll be here soon (hopefully)


----------



## Becki09

Lime :)


----------



## Gizzyy

Today I'm a prune! :D


----------



## nic18

papaya at 18weeks


----------



## MacBabby

I'm a sweet pea. Hubs was eating olives and grapes yesterday and it just felt so wrong!


----------



## BubiMama

I'm a peach!!! &#55357;&#56833; my tracker is off doc just changed my dates seems we conceived a couople of days earlier than first expected


----------



## sharan

Although my ticker says I'm 25+6 it is now 00:02 so technically I am 26 weeks. So baby is now the size of a lettuce!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Officially an Appleseed today, Yay!! ^_^


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

A plum :) Isn't a plum smaller than a lime though?


----------



## gidge

a blueberry!!


----------



## hippiekinz

At 38 weeks, LO is the size of a pumpkin and it feels like it too :p


----------



## Blessedbaby

a lettuce at 26 weeks


----------



## LittleMinx

Sweetpea :wohoo: x


----------



## mummy2o

I love it how blessedbaby always answers before me so I can copy her answer.

A lettuce


----------



## sarah34

An avocado!


----------



## amytrisha

mummy2o said:


> I love it how blessedbaby always answers before me so I can copy her answer.
> 
> A lettuce

Me too..

Another lettuce club member :rofl:


----------



## WantingABubba

Papaya!

23 weeks on Monday so then I will be..

https://www.findingsilverlinings.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/week23fruit.jpg

Large grapefruit!


----------



## mayb_baby

https://www.floridascreativecoast.com/images/iStock_000012591574Medium.jpg
Mango


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm a blueberry this week. My dds favourite snack ha ha! X


----------



## emicakess

Sweetpea/lentil


----------



## ~Brandy~

2 Cantaloupes and I feel like it!


----------



## geordie_gal

A durian fruit. I dont even know what that is. LOL x


----------



## 1babydreamer

A lime on the way to a lemon! :)


----------



## CountryMomma

A rutabaga today at 27 weeks!


----------



## jenniferannex

A naval orange :D


----------



## ~Brandy~

geordie_gal said:


> A durian fruit. I dont even know what that is. LOL x

Trust me you dont want to know what it is :) Alot of hotels have banned it from even being consumed on their property! The texture is like a custard with the smell of a sulfur well.... and the smell stays around forever. Just sayin so you dont run out and try one lol.

Here is a 2 minute clip from bizarre foods where they eat it. I have tried it and it's the worst thing I have ever had. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VuXoX3Wt08


----------



## amytrisha

CountryMomma said:


> A rutabaga today at 27 weeks!

wss :D


----------



## TeeinAZ

17 weeks, an Onion!


----------



## sharan

Baby is the size of a rutabaga; whatever that is :s


----------



## sharan

I've just googled it and it's a swede or Swedish turnip to be exact. I'm guessing it's larger than a lettuce as that's what I was last week!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

A peach!!! Yay!!


----------



## surprisepg

a cantaloupe.


----------



## gidge

I´m a raspberry. :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

We're a Sweet pea Today!! ^_^


----------



## Becki09

A Plum :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

a rutabaga whatever that is LOL


----------



## LittleMinx

Blueberry :happydance:


----------



## mummy2o

Rutabaga or more commonly used in the UK a swede or a turnip for you Scots.


----------



## emicakess

Sweet pea... almost blueberry!! :D


----------



## Mrs W 11

Beautiful red raspberry this week <3


----------



## Gizzyy

Baby is the size of a lime this week! Yay! :)


----------



## Kyten1978

Pineapple. And she feels it too. :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

banana


----------



## prettyjen82

37 wks. Few days late but she is a winter Mellon!!


----------



## Pinga

Im a.. Plum :happydance: scan tomorrow bit nervous


----------



## MacBabby

Yeayyyyy I'm a raspberry :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have 2 Cauliflowers <3
 



Attached Files:







howbigisbaby_week25.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jenniferannex

Avocado :happydance:


----------



## CountryMomma

Eggplant yesterday at 2 weeks!


----------



## mara16jade

Baby's an olive!! lol


----------



## TeeinAZ

WOO HOOO Sweet Potato!


----------



## sharan

Baby is now the size of an eggplant or aubergine.


----------



## Pinga

I feel Peachy:happydance:


----------



## gidge

I´m an olive! :happydance:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

A lemon :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Gizzyy

Baby is a fuzzy peach! :D


----------



## AerisandAlex

Baby is officially a Blueberry today :happydance:


----------



## wrightywales

honeydew


----------



## mayb_baby

pomegranate in an hour and fifty minutes


----------



## mummy2o

Baby is an aubergine or eggplant.


----------



## Blessedbaby

eggplant at 28 weeks ...


----------



## LittleMinx

Raspberry :cloud9:


----------



## Kyten1978

Squash.


----------



## mybabyluv3

:happydance:They say the size of a peach!


----------



## prettyjen82

A few days late! Baby is the size of a pumpkin!!!!


----------



## emicakess

Raspberry!! :dance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

2 heads of lettuce on board here!


----------



## jenniferannex

Onion!!!! :D


----------



## MacBabby

'OLIVE...OLIVE...OLIVE' yeay


----------



## gidge

I´m a prune!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

A navel orange!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sharan

29 weeks and baby is the size of an acorn squash x


----------



## CountryMomma

Acorn Squash at 29+2. At 28+6 baby weighed 3lbs 5oz!


----------



## LittleMinx

Green Olive :kiss:


----------



## mummy2o

Little baby is also an acorn squash.


----------



## mayb_baby

Papaya


----------



## Pinga

i'm a lemon :happydance:


----------



## Petzy

Back again after a MC at 7 weeks last month. Back to a poppyseed lol! Whoop!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Raspberry!! ^_^


----------



## MacBabby

I'm a prune...can't wait to be a lemon and the whole world can know, yeay!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm a prune too! Bring on the lemons!


----------



## Jess812

happy 18 weeks baby :flower:
 



Attached Files:







s.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kyten1978

Durian Fruit


----------



## Zebra2023

5 weeks and little bean is an apple seed :)


----------



## tooth_fairy

Prune :D


----------



## TeeinAZ

A mango today, a bannana tomorrow!


----------



## emicakess

Green olive.... I've eaten an entire jar of green olives since I've been pregnant lol they are one of my cravings!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have 2 Rutabagas :) I am officially 3rd TRI!!


----------



## jenniferannex

~Brandy~ said:


> I have 2 Rutabagas :) I am officially 3rd TRI!!

Yay!! :happydance: congrats on 3rd tri!!


I'm a sweet potato :happydance:


----------



## CountryMomma

Cucumber today at 30 weeks!


----------



## sharan

30 weeks today and baby is the size of a cucumber. 10 more weeks to go to my due date and only 7 weeks left until my cervical stitch comes out! Eeek!!! It's getting close now!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Avocado! Yum


----------



## TeeinAZ

Halfway! Banana!!


----------



## mayb_baby

2 hours I will be a Grapefruit


----------



## AerisandAlex

Green Olive today ^_^ 
DH loves Black Olives... not so much the green ones lol


----------



## LittleMinx

A Prune :flower: x


----------



## mummy2o

Another cucumber here.


----------



## Kyten1978

Butternut Squash


----------



## Pinga

I'm an Orange!! :happydance:


----------



## MacBabby

I'm delighted to be a lime...but it's making me crave a large gin & tonic :wacko:


----------



## Piperette

Pumpkin here. 
:happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

2 Eggplants!


----------



## jenniferannex

A mango :happydance: feel like this pregnant is flying!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Became a Pineapple yesterday at 31 weeks!


----------



## 2have4kids

We made it to blueberry stage YEAY!!


----------



## LittleMinx

A Lime :happydance: x


----------



## Pinga

an avocado :happydance:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

An onion!!


----------



## sharan

I'm 31 weeks today and baby is the size of a pineapple x

9 more weeks until my due date and only 6 more weeks until cervical stitch comes out and I'm full term. Eeeekkk!!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Woo hoo, a carrot!


----------



## Piperette

Watermelon today.
:blush:


----------



## Belle Shine

Wahoo! Apple seed! One step closer ;) xxx


----------



## emicakess

Rock! Ohh I mean a prune :haha:


----------



## Gizzyy

Avocado! :D


----------



## Blessedbaby

Pineapple at 31 weeks ... yay


----------



## mummy2o

Another pineapple here.


----------



## Kyten1978

A coconut.


----------



## modified

Green olive!
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_-eDEMXHWEy0/TE3wfxuXQpI/AAAAAAAAAMU/eNEmYdknGAM/s1600/wk9_lg.jpg


----------



## ALiKO

well im a vegetable this week: cauliflower


----------



## mayb_baby

cantaloupe


----------



## jenniferannex

Banana!!! :happydance: and half way through!!!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Prune!! ^_^


----------



## MacBabby

TA DAHHH...
It's a plum!


----------



## Jess812

banana this week :)
 



Attached Files:







57d55462893f6be206e18f509babc58a.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## emicakess

Lime! :D


----------



## LittleMinx

Plum :dance: x


----------



## Gizzyy

Showing my veg today ;) baby is the size of an onion!


----------



## 2have4kids

Made it to RASPBERRY stage :bunny::headspin::happydance::bunny: 
8 weeks gone and 6 more to go till out of the major danger zone.


----------



## ~Brandy~

2 acorn squashes in my belly but it feels like 2 watermelons!


----------



## TeeinAZ

I don't remember if I posted or not. Yesterday marked the Papaya!


----------



## TeeinAZ

2have4kids said:


> Made it to RASPERRY stage :bunny::headspin::happydance::bunny:
> 8 weeks gone and 6 more to go till out of the major danger zone.

Congrats!!!!


----------



## bbn2

I'm a prune! Not too much longer till I've made it out of the 1st trimester :)


----------



## mamamoe

I'm not even a fruit yet, I'm only a poppy seed!!! Let's hope this little bean makes it to watermelon!


----------



## sharan

Woohoo! I've got a little squash sized baby in my tummy. 5 weeks till full term and at the very latest 9 weeks until I meet my baby.


----------



## Blessedbaby

a squash at 32 weeks


----------



## roxytigers

im almost a fruit lol, im part of a fruit:) size of an appleseed


----------



## surprisepg

I got an acorn squash in me hehe


----------



## mummy2o

I have a squash.


----------



## MommyCandice

i am a sweetpea before we know it we will all have watermelons :D


----------



## Kyten1978

A honeydew melon. One of my favorites.


----------



## AerisandAlex

We have a lime! ^_^


----------



## ALiKO

another vegetable this week, head of lettuce :) yay!


----------



## jenniferannex

Pomegranate :D


----------



## roxytigers

sweet pea today:) still so tiny but yet enoying the fact that i still have a long ways to go


----------



## Petzy

Blueberry... mmmm antioxidantsssss


----------



## emicakess

Plum.. Almost to second trimester!


----------



## Lunachick

Plum here, myself :D


----------



## ~Brandy~

I finally made it to the BIG 30!! I cant believe it ;) 

I have 2 english cucumbers this week LOL...


----------



## Pinga

I'm a .

:happydance:

Sweet Potato


----------



## pineapple91

raspberry


----------



## CountryMomma

Not sure what it is but I'm carrying a Monk Fruit around at 33 weeks.


----------



## RosieRosieP

I'm a sweet pea!


----------



## TeeinAZ

23 weeks!!! Grapefruit!


----------



## LittleMinx

Peach x


----------



## Gizzyy

Another sweet potato here! Time is going by so fast.. :D


----------



## 2have4kids

Olive today!:bunny: Uncharted territory, never made it this far, so happy!


----------



## TeeinAZ

2have4kids said:


> Olive today!:bunny: Uncharted territory, never made it this far, so happy!

Congrats!!! I am also an IVF mommy!


----------



## 2have4kids

TeeinAZ said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Olive today!:bunny: Uncharted territory, never made it this far, so happy!
> 
> Congrats!!! I am also an IVF mommy!Click to expand...

Your first bfp? Your bump looks awesome, sooooo cute! Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

2have4kids said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Olive today!:bunny: Uncharted territory, never made it this far, so happy!
> 
> Congrats!!! I am also an IVF mommy!Click to expand...
> 
> Your first bfp? Your bump looks awesome, sooooo cute! Congrats!:happydance:Click to expand...

I have been pregnant 2 other times, one was a MS and one was an ectopic which resulted in my infertility. 7 years later I finally got a BFP and this is the furthest I've been too! So exciting!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oops posted to the wrong thread! Ignore.


----------



## sharan

33 weeks today...4 weeks left until full term and stitch removal. Baby will be here at the very latest in 8 weeks time.

Baby is the size of a durian fruit!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Mango! Yay!


----------



## mayb_baby

Cauliflower 
It will change in 2 hours though to a Lettuce


----------



## MacBabby

Scrummy PEACH, I can't remember if I posted this week already! Anyway, back tomorrow with my zesty...


----------



## Belle Shine

And we're a blueberry! Looking forward to the bigger fruits :) xx


----------



## mummy2o

Durian fruit.


----------



## Kyten1978

Winter Melon.


----------



## dream.angel

pea.. lol


----------



## TeeinAZ

dream.angel said:


> pea.. lol

Congrats!


----------



## dream.angel

TeeinAZ said:


> dream.angel said:
> 
> 
> pea.. lol
> 
> Congrats!Click to expand...

Thank You..! :hugs:


----------



## AerisandAlex

We've finally hit the Plum ^_^ :D


----------



## mayb_baby

Officially a lettuce


----------



## MacBabby

Lemon:happydance:

We're going to announce today, hooray


----------



## ~Brandy~

MacBabby said:


> Lemon:happydance:
> 
> We're going to announce today, hooray

Congratulations thats so exciting :)


----------



## ALiKO

rutabaga :winkwink:


----------



## Future Mom

Poppy seed :haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

Papaya :happydance: feel like this pregnancy is flying!!


----------



## roxytigers

im a blueberry today:) so exciting. so tiny yet growing so fast already.


----------



## emicakess

Peeeeach!


----------



## geordie_gal

Jackfruit. Time to come out baby! lol x


----------



## ~Brandy~

geordie_gal said:


> Jackfruit. Time to come out baby! lol x

:happydance: Any moment now :)


----------



## emicakess

geordie_gal said:


> Jackfruit. Time to come out baby! lol x

Awww Yayyyyyy!


----------



## 2have4kids

Happy second tri emicakess!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I cannot believe in a million years that I made it this far! Such a long journey and our dreams are coming true :) 


I have 2 pineapples!!!!


----------



## Pinga

I'm a ..

Mango :happydance:

But starting to feel like a Pumpkin!


----------



## LittleMinx

Lemon :cloud9:


----------



## Gizzyy

This week baby is the size of a mango. Wahoo!


----------



## 2have4kids

Prune :bunny:


----------



## hongkongchick

Prune :)


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm a wee blueberry. 
Xx


----------



## 2have4kids

hongkongchick said:


> Prune :)

BUMPBUDDY:happydance:


----------



## hongkongchick

2have4kids said:


> hongkongchick said:
> 
> 
> Prune :)
> 
> BUMPBUDDY:happydance:Click to expand...


yay!:hugs:


----------



## dream.angel

Still a pea :/ lol :p


----------



## Rimmy

Raspberry! Can't wait till Onion!! :cloud9:


----------



## sharan

34 weeks today and baby is the size of a butternut squash!

6 weeks left till due day and only 3 weeks until I'm full term!


----------



## RaspberryK

Rimmy said:


> Raspberry! Can't wait till Onion!! :cloud9:

Why onion? Lol
And does anyone find the fruit and veg comparison strange as there are so many variations in size? Xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

BANANA! I've been waiting for this! Half way there!!! :)

I do find the fruit thing weird though, some weeks I feel like that week's fruit is WAY smaller then the week before's.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Peach!!!


----------



## staceymxxx

I'm a poppy seed x


----------



## TeeinAZ

As of Tuesday I have a canteloupe! He feels alot bigger than that! HAHA


Stacymxxx - Congrats!


----------



## surprisepg

staceymxxx said:


> I'm a poppy seed x

Congrats!!

I have a pineapple inside me :)


----------



## mummy2o

Today I am a butternut squash.


----------



## Blessedbaby

butternut squash at 34 weeks ...


----------



## pearlsandbows

Today I got green olive but I was raspberry before so don't see much of a difference in those! I got an nhs email saying it's the size of a strawberry which is also ridiculous! in one punnet you can get tiny ones & huge ones, & I wouldnt think of the average one being the same as a green olive! Confusing :wacko:
xo.


----------



## dream.angel

Blueberry :)


----------



## Kyten1978

Pumpkin.


----------



## lilmonkey86

We're the same, I am an olive today too. I am due September 5th. u?



pearlsandbows said:


> Today I got green olive but I was raspberry before so don't see much of a difference in those! I got an nhs email saying it's the size of a strawberry which is also ridiculous! in one punnet you can get tiny ones & huge ones, & I wouldnt think of the average one being the same as a green olive! Confusing :wacko:
> xo.


----------



## RaspberryK

Baby got measured at 1.08cm today eeek xx


----------



## surprisepg

RaspberryK said:


> Baby got measured at 1.08cm today eeek xx

awww congrats on your weeeee little baby :)


----------



## ALiKO

28 weeks! :) says baby is the size of an eggplant.


----------



## laurabe

excited to see my ticker move to raspberry lol.


----------



## sore-boobs

I'm a lime today :) it feels much more significant a fruit than the prune I was yesterday :) x


----------



## dream.angel

Blue Berry <3


----------



## geordie_gal

Jack fruit. 7 days overdue. SIGH x


----------



## jenniferannex

geordie_gal said:


> Jack fruit. 7 days overdue. SIGH x

:nope: hope baby doesn't keep you waiting too much longer!! Fingers crossed and good luck! :flower:



Today I'm a Grapefruit :happydance: 1 week until Vday!!


----------



## Lunachick

Lemon! :happydance:


----------



## banana07

Dying to see what I have this week been of the comp all weekend.

:)


----------



## ALiKO

geordie_gal said:


> Jack fruit. 7 days overdue. SIGH x

wow geordie gal i dont mean to sound like a stalker but i remember your post about leaving the 2nd tri, now your already past your due date?! wow time really is flying. i cant wait to hear an update about you and baby once he arrives :). and i wish you a happy, and safe delivery :flower:.


----------



## roxytigers

raspberry today:)


----------



## emicakess

So excited to be a lemon finally! :D


----------



## angiepie

I'm stiiiiill a poppyseed! I just want to get out of first tri and be a lemon or something more 'safe'. :haha:


----------



## MacBabby

Angiepie you'll be a lemon before you know it!

This week I'm an orange, yippee x


----------



## dream.angel

Blue berry... I wish I was a watermelon :haha:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Woo Hoo! A Zucchini!!


----------



## mayb_baby

A rutabaga:wacko:


----------



## CountryMomma

A coconut today at 35 weeks! Only 35 days left!


----------



## Pinga

i'm a. Banana :happydance::happydance:


----------



## RaspberryK

Raspberry xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

2 Squash!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Brandy you're approaching the homestretch with twinnies!!!! 2x squash, that must be a pretty big bump!


----------



## surprisepg

a squash


----------



## HoneyBev

:happydance: Raspberry! x


----------



## mommyberry

I've just started my journey! Poppy seed!!!


----------



## LittleMinx

Navel Orange x


----------



## 2have4kids

Lime!


----------



## ~Brandy~

2have4kids said:


> Brandy you're approaching the homestretch with twinnies!!!! 2x squash, that must be a pretty big bump!



Oh yes! They are both over 4lbs now after my scan yesterday.. I am a walking time bomb just a few more weeks though :)


----------



## Gizzyy

Banana baby today! :D


----------



## sarah34

It's a cauliflower! Lol


----------



## TeeinAZ

sarah34 said:


> It's a cauliflower! Lol

Me too! Or the Zucchini from a different site. I'm due 5-20! Congrats to you!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Pomegranate!


----------



## sharan

Yeah! 35 weeks today and baby is the size of a coconut!

Two more weeks until full term (and my cervical stitch removal) and 5 more weeks until due date!


----------



## dream.angel

Rasberry today ;)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Banana today!
 



Attached Files:







18week-19week compare.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Blessedbaby

coconut at 35 weeks


----------



## banana07

Should be getting a new fruit today 13 weeks :)


----------



## Belle Shine

And we're an olive! xx


----------



## hongkongchick

mine is a lime this week! woohoo. "put the lime in the coconut...." LOL


----------



## AerisandAlex

We're a Lemon!! :D
At this point I can't wait until I see a Banana! That means it'll be warm here finally, I'm ready for Spring! lol


----------



## MacBabby

Avocado today, yeay x


----------



## mummy2o

I was a coconut yesterday.


----------



## dream.angel

Pretty little rasberry lol


----------



## Petzy

Lovely I am now a prune LOL


----------



## ~Brandy~

AerisandAlex said:


> We're a Lemon!! :D
> At this point I can't wait until I see a Banana! That means it'll be warm here finally, I'm ready for Spring! lol

Congrats! onto the 2nd Tri :)


----------



## pineapple91

i have made it to a lime :happydance:


----------



## laurabe

green olive today :)


----------



## 2have4kids

pineapple91 said:


> i have made it to a lime :happydance:

Congratulations!!:bunny::dance:


----------



## pearlsandbows

Prune! Not even really sure how big a prune is just looking forward to a lime!
xo.


----------



## Lunachick

Navel orange, woop woop! :happydance:


----------



## mommyberry

Apple seed!!! I have a long way to go! :wohoo:


----------



## jenniferannex

A cantaloupe :happydance:
V Day fruit!!!! :happydance::D


----------



## ~Brandy~

jenniferannex said:


> A cantaloupe :happydance:
> V Day fruit!!!! :happydance::D

Congratulations!! What a great milestone :happydance:


----------



## TeeinAZ

jenniferannex said:


> A cantaloupe :happydance:
> V Day fruit!!!! :happydance::D

Happy Vday!!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

mommyberry said:


> Apple seed!!! I have a long way to go! :wohoo:

Congrats!!!


----------



## jenniferannex

~Brandy~ said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> A cantaloupe :happydance:
> V Day fruit!!!! :happydance::D
> 
> Congratulations!! What a great milestone :happydance:Click to expand...




TeeinAZ said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> A cantaloupe :happydance:
> V Day fruit!!!! :happydance::D
> 
> Happy Vday!!!Click to expand...

Thank you ladies :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have 2 Durians!! Getting much closer now to my 36W goal!


----------



## angiepie

I'm an huuuuge appleseed. Haha just kidding. Bigger than a poppyseed, though. :haha:


----------



## Pixiedust22

I'm having a sweet pea... is that like a normal frozen pea?


----------



## ALiKO

29+2 acorn squash :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Honeydew melon today at 36 weeks!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Woo Hoo! Lettuce for me! 26 Weeks.


----------



## Pinga

I'm a..
pomegranate :happydance:


----------



## RaspberryK

Olive! Must be one of those big olives, because otherwise it's no bigger than a raspberry xx


----------



## dream.angel

Pretty little rasberry


----------



## TeeinAZ

angiepie said:


> I'm an huuuuge appleseed. Haha just kidding. Bigger than a poppyseed, though. :haha:

Congrats! And, I love your profile pic! I am a HUGE cat lady!


----------



## Rimmy

I'm a green olive until tomorrow!!! :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Plum:bunny:
I'm going to have to go buy a peach and a lemon soon for the weeks coming up. Always thought peaches are bigger than lemons? :-k


----------



## LittleMinx

Avocado :) x


----------



## Gizzyy

Pomegranate! :happydance:


----------



## Dwee

A lime I think? Not too sure as don't have the ticker :p Or a lime from tomorrow.


----------



## Rimmy

My little squishy is officially a PRUNE!!!! :) Oh garsshhh, when will I get to watermelon??? :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

A papaya. Oh my.


----------



## sharan

36 weeks and baby is the size of a honeydew! One more week until full term and at the most 5 more weeks until baby is here.


----------



## dream.angel

Finally an olive lol


----------



## AerisandAlex

2have4kids said:


> Plum:bunny:
> I'm going to have to go buy a peach and a lemon soon for the weeks coming up. Always thought peaches are bigger than lemons? :-k

Me too, but I guess there are some areas where you can grow HUGE lemons... I'd love to live there as they are my favorite all time fruit! :D


We're a Naval Orange today!! and they are delicious, about to eat one now! :D


----------



## emicakess

Just a few more days of orange!


----------



## Blessedbaby

honeydew melon at 36 weeks


----------



## Lunachick

Avocado, yay!!


----------



## mummy2o

Honeydew melon also


----------



## fides

poppyseed! another chart i have says sesame seed...


----------



## MacBabby

I've got an onion today, I love how my other ticker tells me how 'baked' my Monkey cake is too. 42% yeay, nearly half way :happydance:


----------



## pineapple91

I am a plum :happydance:


----------



## laurabe

now I'm a prune.


----------



## dream.angel

Olive  .. I don't think olive is a fruit though :/ But I'm a grape according to the app on my phone


----------



## donnarobinson

38 weeks and a pumpkin x


----------



## laurabe

dream.angel said:


> Olive  .. I don't think olive is a fruit though :/ But I'm a grape according to the app on my phone

what app do you have? I'm looking for a good app the ones I have tried are dull lol


----------



## dream.angel

laurabe said:


> dream.angel said:
> 
> 
> Olive  .. I don't think olive is a fruit though :/ But I'm a grape according to the app on my phone
> 
> what app do you have? I'm looking for a good app the ones I have tried are dull lolClick to expand...

I actually have quiet a few :hehe: here is the list :thumbup: these are the good onces :flower:
*Pregnancy(baby center app with goldish icon)
*I'm expecting(Purplish icon with a baby and butterfly)
*Baby Bump(purplish icon with a belly& pointy boobies lol)
*I'm Pregnant(purplish icon with a lady with a bump and the bump has a heart lol)


----------



## laurabe

thanks I'll give them a try :)


----------



## dream.angel

laurabe said:


> thanks I'll give them a try :)

Your most welcome hun xx :hugs:


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay I'm a cauliflower :happydance:


----------



## emicakess

Avocado !!! wow, baby is growing so fast
 



Attached Files:







images (2).jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ALiKO

30+2 cucumber :)


----------



## HoneyBev

Kumquat today, whooo! :) (uhm, what's a kumquat? :p)


----------



## ~Brandy~

2 butternut squash!


----------



## RaspberryK

Prune, kumquat or strawberry. 
Xx


----------



## CountryMomma

A full term winter melon at 37 weeks!


----------



## LittleMinx

My baby girl is an Onion :cloud9: x


----------



## Gizzyy

A papaya! :)


----------



## AK89

Blueberry :)


https://i57.tinypic.com/e9ybls.jpg


----------



## mommyberry

My baby is a sweet pea this week!!! :haha:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Rutabaga!


----------



## sharan

I've made it to 37 weeks and full term! Baby is the size of a winter melon.

Baby has officially been given his eviction notice today and has 21 days to comply!


----------



## dream.angel

I'm a prune today


----------



## immie

I'm a prune today yaaaay!:cloud9:


----------



## mommyberry

sharan said:


> I've made it to 37 weeks and full term! Baby is the size of a winter melon.
> 
> Baby has officially been given his eviction notice today and has 21 days to comply!

Eviction notice !!! LMAO! Thatz supercute way to put it! :haha:


----------



## CountryMomma

Became a pumpkin yesterday at 38 weeks!


----------



## dream.angel

immie said:


> I'm a prune today yaaaay!:cloud9:

we got the same due date :thumbup: I will be stalking you :haha:


----------



## Lunachick

Onion today! So very fruity! :haha:


----------



## Naaxi

dream.angel said:


> immie said:
> 
> 
> I'm a prune today yaaaay!:cloud9:
> 
> we got the same due date :thumbup: I will be stalking you :haha:Click to expand...

Ditto :winkwink:


----------



## dream.angel

Naaxi said:


> dream.angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immie said:
> 
> 
> I'm a prune today yaaaay!:cloud9:
> 
> we got the same due date :thumbup: I will be stalking you :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: I'm stalking you also :thumbup:


----------



## pineapple91

Well I have made it to be a peach:happydance:


----------



## surprisepg

butternut squash


----------



## laurabe

one more week til my 12 week scan. now I,m a lime :D


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Grapefruit!


----------



## MacBabby

Sweet Potato :happydance:


----------



## sore-boobs

Yay, I'm a lemon!


----------



## sprite30

Raspberry raspberry raspberry!!!! Yay!!


----------



## ALiKO

31 weeks Pineapple :happydance:


----------



## ALiKO

sprite30 said:


> Raspberry raspberry raspberry!!!! Yay!!

congrats sweetie :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Lettuce :D last week of 2nd tri! Can't believe how quick this is going!!


----------



## donnarobinson

39 weeks and a water melon! X


----------



## ~Brandy~

2 coconuts!


----------



## TeeinAZ

28 weeks! Eggplant!


----------



## LittleMinx

Sweet Potato x


----------



## ashleyg

11 weeks & 4 days! A lime!


----------



## Gizzyy

A grapefruit! One week until Vday! :happydance:


----------



## AerisandAlex

One more day as an Avocado
and then we move on to an Onion tomorrow! :D


----------



## mommyberry

Blueberry!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Little olive for me


----------



## angiepie

Finally a raspberry!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

CANTELOUPE! It's V-Day - Yay!!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ella_Hopeful said:


> CANTELOUPE! It's V-Day - Yay!!!!!!

Congrats ;) Thats a pretty awesome milestone.


----------



## sharan

I'm 38 weeks and baby is the size of a pumpkin! Hurry on out now though we are all desperate to meet you x


----------



## dream.angel

Finally a lime ..


----------



## CountryMomma

Watermelon today at 39 weeks and my last fruit as getting induced tomorrow!


----------



## ~Brandy~

CountryMomma said:


> Watermelon today at 39 weeks and my last fruit as getting induced tomorrow!

Congrats!


----------



## Lunachick

18 weeks today - sweet potato!


----------



## Pinga

I'm a 
Grapefruit!!!


----------



## ALiKO

32 weeks a squash :)


----------



## ashleyg

I'm now a plum!


----------



## laurabe

yay now a plum and my 12 week scan is tomorrow. very nervous & excited


----------



## ~Brandy~

36W w/twins! 2 Honeydew melons ;) We finally made it to 36!


----------



## Mannaa

A tiny tiny apple seed..... Haha


----------



## MacBabby

~Brandy~ said:


> 36W w/twins! 2 Honeydew melons ;) We finally made it to 36!

Wow well done Brandy. 36 weeks with twins is excellent. Two beautifully baked little monkeys coming your way!

Have a good week, I take it you'll be seeing them both pretty soon :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

MacBabby said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 36W w/twins! 2 Honeydew melons ;) We finally made it to 36!
> 
> Wow well done Brandy. 36 weeks with twins is excellent. Two beautifully baked little monkeys coming your way!
> 
> Have a good week, I take it you'll be seeing them both pretty soon :flower:Click to expand...


Thanks! I really hope so :) the Drs all thought I was crazy for refusing intervention so far but my goal was to get them to 36W so I could take them straight home happy and healthy from the hospital. I am hoping we hit the 6lb mark but around 5.5 is more likely. I see the Dr Thursday to decide if I want to try to keep them in longer or schedule a Csection since I was trying to have a natural birth since they are both head down.

Hopefully I go into labor before the conversation has to take place.


----------



## jenniferannex

Brandy that's fantastic you have made it to 36 weeks!! :happydance: eeeek could be any day now!!!

I'm a rutabaga!! Whatever that may be :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

jenniferannex said:


> Brandy that's fantastic you have made it to 36 weeks!! :happydance: eeeek could be any day now!!!
> 
> I'm a rutabaga!! Whatever that may be :haha:

and 3rd Tri! Thats fantastic.


----------



## mayb_baby

Pinapple


----------



## Rimmy

my baby should be the size of a peach by now!! (I HOPE)!!

:sad1:


----------



## angiepie

Today I'm an olive!! :)


----------



## mommyberry

I'm a Raspberry!!! Happy 8 weeks!!! Yay!!!


----------



## tinymumma

Lime, or a plum?
I know my ticker off by heart (OH asks me every week what fruit or veggie I am this week) but I'm sceptical about this one...
Will be a plum tomorrow but in Australia, limes are definitely bigger than plums?
Eh, second tri tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## LittleMinx

Mango :) x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Cauliflower! Now that's pretty cool.


----------



## Pinga

i'm a 
canteloupe :happydance:


----------



## GillandJamie

Im a prune now...


----------



## tyt

I am an apple seed this week. Can't wait to start to show and hear my baby's heart beat.


----------



## carlandjane

Im a blueberry or something according to my app lol already feels like an orange though! :dohh:


----------



## mummy2o

I have one big watermelon rolling around in there.


----------



## laurabe

Peach today :D


----------



## Lunachick

Mango!


----------



## mayb_baby

Squash


----------



## MacBabby

Hooray, today is banana day :happydance:


----------



## ALiKO

33 weeks a durian fruit :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Eggplant :D


----------



## Jess812

getting big :baby:
 



Attached Files:







ef0e2fdbc765ea2e1b7fa24cca4508e9.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## mommyberry

A HUGE Raspberry today .... and on to being a little Olive tomorrow!


----------



## junebaby08

Prune


----------



## slowloris

IM a raspberry! Last pregnancy didn't make it this far. So relieved!


----------



## LittleMinx

Banana :) x


----------



## Gizzyy

A cauliflower :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Lime today! I suspect that means a key lime, as I'm sure next week fruit is smaller than a traditional lime!


----------



## tinymumma

Yo_Yo said:


> Lime today! I suspect that means a key lime, as I'm sure next week fruit is smaller than a traditional lime!

This makes so much more sense! Has been niggling at me for this whole week :haha: 
Well, I'm a really big plum. Tomorrow a PEACH! <3


----------



## sandilion

Im barely a fruit yet - a appleseed!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Lettuce today!


----------



## angiepie

I'm a prune now, 1/4 through this pregnancy already!


----------



## mommyberry

Olive it is! :dance:


----------



## laurabe

Lemon :D


----------



## Lunachick

Banana!! Halfway through! :happydance:


----------



## hannah berry

this week im a raspberry yay


----------



## junebaby08

yippeee im a lime


----------



## WantingABubba

Currently



On Monday

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-cHVtUD8E_gE/UIb0AwuBMaI/AAAAAAAAFOE/3YvGN8VfA7o/s320/winter%2Bmelon.jpg


----------



## MacBabby

Pomegranate and 53% baked.
3 weeks to go until our next milestone. Come on Plumpkin you can do it x


----------



## tinymumma

:happydance: PEACH!


----------



## slowloris

Olive yay!


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay acorn squash :D


----------



## ALiKO

34 weeks a butternut squash! :)


----------



## mommyberry

Huge Olive today and on to being a Prune tomorrow!!! :dance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Plum now


----------



## kazine

Blueberry :)


----------



## mommyberry

Prune!!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Rutabaga!


----------



## tinymumma

Lemon :happydance:


----------



## angiepie

I'm a lime now and that feels much better than a prune or olive. It's a real, proper, big fruit!


----------



## xAmy

Logged in today to see a prune for the first time :O

*excited* :)


----------



## Gizzyy

Baby's the size of a lettuce :) 26weeks!


----------



## junebaby08

yippeee im a plum today


----------



## AerisandAlex

20 Weeks Today!
Half way mark and the size of a Banana! :)


----------



## laurabe

Navel orange


----------



## DragonflyWing

Teeny little appleseed today :cloud9:

At this point in my first pregnancy, I gave DH a Father's Day card with a little appleseed taped in it with "I can't wait to meet you, Daddy! Love, Baby." It turned out that I had two little appleseeds in there! I'm hoping this time there's just one :)


----------



## Lunachick

Pomegranate :happydance:


----------



## Radiance

I'm a prune but soon will be a lime ;) :happydance:


----------



## LittleMinx

Pomegranate x


----------



## icantdecide

Lime tomorrow :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Butternut squash


----------



## MacBabby

I don't know what I am until I post!


----------



## MacBabby

Papaya ya ya ya


----------



## ALiKO

35 weeks a coconut :)


----------



## ashleyg

15 weeks a navel orange!


----------



## slowloris

Prune! Not really sure how big that is tho as never really had them! Cant wait to be a lime!


----------



## Paloma123

Teeny tiny poppy seed!

Not even a fruit yet lol


----------



## junbait

I am a blueberry this week and will be a raspberry starting tomorrow.


----------



## jenniferannex

Eeeek cucumber :D


----------



## kwynia

Paloma123 said:


> Teeny tiny poppy seed!
> 
> Not even a fruit yet lol

I'm a poppy seed too :) Congrats!!!


----------



## LittleMinx

Papaya x


----------



## Paloma123

kwynia said:


> Paloma123 said:
> 
> 
> Teeny tiny poppy seed!
> 
> Not even a fruit yet lol
> 
> I'm a poppy seed too :) Congrats!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Hun .. You too!!! X


----------



## Gizzyy

27 weeks and the size of a rutabaga (never even heard of this veg..) :D


----------



## mommyberry

Lime today! 

Last night's bleeding gave us a scare and we got to see our little lime happily beating hands and legs around. Hang in there LO!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Eggplant!


----------



## Radiance

Officially a lime :winkwink:


----------



## Leliana

This is the second time I have used this thread - I posted here two years ago when pregnant with my DD. Madness!

As of tomorrow I am a raspberry! Can't wait to be a lime :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Week 35 Coconut


----------



## angiepie

I'm a plum now. Which is weird coz week 11 was lime. But I swear a lime is bigger than a plum! Haha.


----------



## junebaby08

peach!!


----------



## Radiance

angiepie said:


> I'm a plum now. Which is weird coz week 11 was lime. But I swear a lime is bigger than a plum! Haha.

:haha: In another thread we were just talking about that!


----------



## laurabe

Avocado


----------



## Lunachick

22 weeks today! I'm a papaya!!


----------



## tinymumma

Orange. Finding out the gender soon. Ahh I can't wait!


----------



## Paloma123

Today my little poppy seed is now an apple seed awww x


----------



## sandilion

Blueberry! :D


----------



## ALiKO

36 weeks today! im a honey dew melon :)


----------



## MacBabby

Grapefruit:happydance:

But sadly I hate grapefruit! :cry:


----------



## slowloris

IM a lime!!! :cloud9:


----------



## BlackBlackCat

I'm a lime! :cloud9:


----------



## AerisandAlex

Pomegranate! :happydance:


----------



## mommyberry

Lime to Plum tomorrow~ :dance: 

Excited about the 12week milestone!!! :happydance:


----------



## Meljenn

I've got a little sweet pea!


----------



## LittleMinx

Grapefruit x


----------



## Gizzyy

Aubergine! :)


----------



## mommyberry

Due to the 6days leap I got from the dating scan yesterday... I quickly jumped from the plum to the Peach! :happydance: I love being in second trimester!!!


----------



## GeralynB

10 weeks...I've got a prune!


----------



## kmpssbl

According to what I've read...Baby is a bunch of tiny little somethin' somethin's lol


----------



## mayb_baby

Winter Melon :shock:


----------



## tryin4baby

Today I am a pea :)


----------



## Paloma123

Yay I'm a blueberry x:thumbup:


----------



## MacBabby

Cauliflower, my monkey is a cauliflower


----------



## Yo_Yo

Avocado! :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Cucumber!


----------



## amandakelley

Appleseed!


----------



## Lunachick

Cantaloupe!


----------



## ALiKO

pumpkin :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Durian fruit :)


----------



## Pinkie 33

Raspberries :happydance: Cant wait for a pair of plums! :haha:


----------



## GeralynB

Plum!


----------



## LittleMinx

Cauliflower x


----------



## Gizzyy

Cucumber :)


----------



## mommyberry

Navel Orange!!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Pineapple :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

It's V-Day!

Baby is a Cantaloupe!!


----------



## Lunachick

Cauliflower!! :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## sandilion

Prune! Which makes me shudder as i had prune juice the other week and it made my MS so bad!! Bring on the next fruit!


----------



## laurabe

Mango! Almost half way


----------



## Gregsprincess

Blueberry :yipee:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Little onion baby! :)


----------



## Paloma123

RASPBERRY!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ALiKO

watermelon! :) 
hopefully this is the last fruit i'll be putting as im hoping baby shows up soon, even tonight!


----------



## Leliana

I am finally a lime! I've been waiting so long for this moment!


----------



## MacBabby

Lettuce, that's nice and summery x


----------



## mayb_baby

pumpkin


----------



## pinkcatgirl

My first thought after reading a few on these was "I'm so hungry!". It's 5 am and j need to be asleep!!

Appleseed.... Not really a fruit yet!!


----------



## jenniferannex

Butternut squash :D


----------



## MissyLissy

Two little green olives... Still so tiny!


----------



## enan88

Green olive too! :D


----------



## tinymumma

Sweet potato. It seems to be flying by now. Gender scan within the next week or so. Wish it would hurry up!


----------



## amandakelley

Sweet pea!


----------



## pushmug7

sweet pea :happydance:


----------



## LittleMinx

Lettuce x


----------



## Gizzyy

Baby is the size of a pineapple! 
(Kinda scared of this fruit as I actually envisage birthing one..xD)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Squash :)


----------



## laurabe

Banana


----------



## Gregsprincess

raspberry


----------



## Lunachick

Lettuce!


----------



## Ikkyb

I'm a lime this week! Although another site says that I am a prune? :shrug:


----------



## SadakoS

I'm 4 weeks today, and I'm worried putting a ticker in my sig is bad luck...when did you ladies do it?? I want fruit, dammnit!


----------



## Yo_Yo

My little sweet potato boy :)


----------



## Paloma123

Baby Oilve x


----------



## MacBabby

Oh it's not the most glamorous but this week Monkey is a turnip. I can't wait to be a pineapple, that's a lot snazzier!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Cauliflower! :happydance:


----------



## ALiKO

40 weeks a jack fruit :thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

watermelon


----------



## mommyberry

Avocado!


----------



## MissyLissy

A pair of prunes! Which also means I finally hit double digits!:happydance:


----------



## salu_34

Fig or kumquat :) 10 weeks 2 days


----------



## junebaby08

sweet potatoe


----------



## tinymumma

Mango! Almost halfway


----------



## jenniferannex

Eeeek coconut!! Feels like yesterday I was posting I was a raspberry!! :D


----------



## Pinkie 33

MissyLissy said:


> A pair of prunes! Which also means I finally hit double digits!:happydance:

Me too! Prunes sounds grotty, I'm looking forward to plums!


----------



## LittleMinx

Rutabaga x


----------



## Gizzyy

Squash :)


----------



## mommyberry

Onion! :D


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Durian Fruit!


----------



## laurabe

Pomegranate. Love watching that ticker move along


----------



## Gregsprincess

Green olive :sick:


----------



## mayb_baby

Jackfruit!


----------



## tinymumma

Banana. Although that has me wondering. It is the space between each end or the whole banana if it was straight.... Hmmm


----------



## MacBabby

Aubergine and 70% baked. Good stuff little monkey x


----------



## Paloma123

Prune!!


----------



## AerisandAlex

We're Lettuce this week! :D


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

I'm a poppy seed this week but will be moving onto a raspberry in 5 days! x


----------



## Yo_Yo

He is a mango this week :)


----------



## mommyberry

MaybeThisMnth said:


> I'm a poppy seed this week but will be moving onto a raspberry in 5 days! x

I'm afraid you've skipped two or three steps 'coz there is still about a month before jumping to raspberry :haha:

You'll be an Appleseed next then there is Peas and blueberry too. Hang in there! You have a long and happy journey ahead. :kiss:


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

mommyberry said:


> MaybeThisMnth said:
> 
> 
> I'm a poppy seed this week but will be moving onto a raspberry in 5 days! x
> 
> I'm afraid you've skipped two or three steps 'coz there is still about a month before jumping to raspberry :haha:
> 
> You'll be an Appleseed next then there is Peas and blueberry too. Hang in there! You have a long and happy journey ahead. :kiss:Click to expand...

An apple seed it is then! That makes far more sense given the size difference from poppy seeds to raspberries...any fruit/seed is good for me right now though, i'm very happy to be here! :happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

Honeydew melon!!!! Eeeeeek it's happening so fast :happydance:


----------



## MissyLissy

Limes!!! I feel like I'm finally crossing the bridge into the real, legitimate fruit area. :)


----------



## LittleMinx

Eggplant <3


----------



## Gizzyy

Durian fruit! Spikey... XD


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Butternut squash!


----------



## enan88

OMG I really was waiting for this one! I'm Finally a LIME!!!!! yAy!!!!!!!!! Only a weeks to go until I finish my first trimester!!!


----------



## laurabe

Papaya


----------



## mommyberry

Sweet Potato!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Prune :haha:


----------



## Lunachick

Eggplant!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Banana! :)


----------



## salu_34

12 weeks today and I'm a lime !


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Apple seed. I can't wait to be a lime! x


----------



## MacBabby

Acorn squash, hooray, I'm getting in to the big stuff now :happydance:


----------



## AerisandAlex

Rutabaga! -whatever that is! lol

Can't believe we're into the big fruits, feels like yesterday I was crying out that he was a poppy seed :happydance:


----------



## Paloma123

Oooh I'm a Lime!!!


----------



## fifie123

What am ii


----------



## MissyLissy

Plums! Been waiting for this one. Home stretch of the first tri now!:happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

Yay I'm a winter melon!! Full term fruit :happydance::happydance:


----------



## enan88

Plum too!!!!! MissyLIssy we are due the same day ! YAY!!!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

enan88 said:


> Plum too!!!!! MissyLIssy we are due the same day ! YAY!!!!!

Woohoo! Congrats! So exciting to finally be plums, isn't it?


----------



## enan88

Defo! Can't wait until friday to see baby again! I'll be 12 weeks 4 days so hopefully we'll get great pics too! 

Next month is my birthday and the weks after I'll be 16 weeks! So I will be able to get a private scan to know baby gender! I asked my hubby for a scan to know the gender as a birthday present! He is thinking about it! haha I think once I get to know the gender is going to be a great relax time for me  I'm a very impatient person lol! 

How are your twins doing MIssyLissy? Feeling any movements?


----------



## subby16

I've got a poppyseed! .. they all start somewhere :cloud9:


----------



## Tui

Haha love this thread, I'm with you subby :hugs:


----------



## tinymumma

Pomegrante. Although that really doesn't sound right to me. I always feel when my little man stretches out. Even when he curls into a ball you can feel him through my skin and he's certianly bigger than a Pomegrante?


----------



## Tui

tinymumma said:


> Pomegrante. Although that really doesn't sound right to me. I always feel when my little man stretches out. Even when he curls into a ball you can feel him through my skin and he's certianly bigger than a Pomegrante?

Hi tinymumma, how are you and dh? I remember reading a post of yours a while back.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Plums! :wohoo:

Everything crossed for scan on Friday


----------



## GeralynB

Avocado!


----------



## Gizzyy

Butternut squash


----------



## LittleMinx

Acorn squash x


----------



## Gizzyy

LittleMinx said:


> Acorn squash x

I notice we both update around the same time each week :haha: I'm in the UK and sometimes have to wait for The Bump ticker to change to the correct day lol. 

Not long to go now! :happydance:


----------



## LittleMinx

Gizzyy said:


> LittleMinx said:
> 
> 
> Acorn squash x
> 
> I notice we both update around the same time each week :haha: I'm in the UK and sometimes have to wait for The Bump ticker to change to the correct day lol.
> 
> Not long to go now! :happydance:Click to expand...

Haha.. Yeah i noticed we both update on a Wednesday, I usually get the kids sorted for school and then its updated time wise! .. Not long at all, 9 weeks today until my c-section :happydance: 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wifey2013

I'm still a poppy seed! But I think tomorrow I'll be an apple seed LOL


----------



## NewBeginning

Apple Seed! :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

This eggplant is kicking my kidneys this morning, ouch! lol


----------



## wifey2013

Baby's an apple seed this week!


----------



## mommyberry

I'm a Mango today!!! :dance:


----------



## Gregsprincess

Yay i'm a lime :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## laurabe

Grapefruit !


----------



## Lunachick

Acorn squash!


----------



## MacBabby

Cucumber today although I'm pretty sure they've skipped a few fruits and have gone straight to watermelon...I'm flippin' huge!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Pomegranate baby :)


----------



## Paloma123

Wahooooo 12 weeks today makes me a PLUM


----------



## MissyLissy

Peaches!


----------



## jenniferannex

Pumpkin eeeeek!!!


----------



## Paloma123

Was moved forward at my scan, so I'm now a peach!!


----------



## Gizzyy

Coconut :)


----------



## LittleMinx

Cucumber <3

Morning Gizzy :lol: xx


----------



## Gizzyy

LittleMinx said:


> Cucumber <3
> 
> Morning Gizzy :lol: xx

Hehe morning :D happy 30 weeks!! xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Honeydew!! Ahh it's getting close!


----------



## wifey2013

This week I'm a sweet pea! Yay!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Come on lime! :dog:


----------



## Pinga

I'm a .......


Coconut!!!


----------



## mommyberry

Banana! :dance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Papaya baby this week :)


----------



## laurabe

Canteloupe! and just passed V-Day


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am a raspberry this week!! Only 3 more days till the next fruit for me!


----------



## MacBabby

Pineapple :happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

Watermelon :D I've just been induced hopefully not long now :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

jenniferannex said:


> Watermelon :D I've just been induced hopefully not long now :)

How are you doing? :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

jenniferannex said:


> Watermelon :D I've just been induced hopefully not long now :)


How exciting, good luck! :flower:


----------



## MissyLissy

Second tri fruit today! Lemons!!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Lemons for me too! So glad to make the second trimester with these bubbas X


----------



## jenniferannex

Kiwiberry said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> Watermelon :D I've just been induced hopefully not long now :)
> 
> How are you doing? :)Click to expand...




UniqueBeauty said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> Watermelon :D I've just been induced hopefully not long now :)
> 
> 
> How exciting, good luck! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you ladies!

Still here unfortunatly! Such a long process :( waiting to be induced at 12 for the second time!


----------



## Kiwiberry

jenniferannex said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Still here unfortunatly! Such a long process :( waiting to be induced at 12 for the second time!

Should I expect this too hehe?? I bet you are so excited and nervous all at the same time!!!


----------



## LittleMinx

Pineapple :flower:






jenniferannex said:


> Watermelon :D I've just been induced hopefully not long now :)

Aww good luck sweetie... x


----------



## Gizzyy

Honeydew melon :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Green olive now! :happydance:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Winter melon!


----------



## DolceBella

I'm officially a Green Olive today!!:happydance:


----------



## wifey2013

Baby is a blueberry this week!!! Exactly 3 more weeks until my first scan - hope times goes by quickly!!


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

I'm now officially a raspberry! I do love a good raspberry! Next week i'll hit green olive town! :thumbup: x


----------



## AerisandAlex

Cucumber!! Can't believe we're in the final few weeks! I can't wait to meet my little man :D


----------



## laurabe

Cauliflower!


----------



## Gregsprincess

Peach and surprisingly I've been wanting to eat peaches loads lately :munch:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Gregsprincess said:


> Peach and surprisingly I've been wanting to eat peaches loads lately :munch:

Mmmm peaches actually sound really yummy! Thanks for the idea lol :hugs:.


----------



## Yo_Yo

23 weeks :) grapefruit baby!


----------



## mommyberry

Pomegranate here~ :dance:


----------



## bridgetboo62

-pokes siggie-
appleseed
cant wait to be something like a lime


----------



## MissyLissy

Navel Oranges x2! :thumbup:


----------



## Lunachick

Pineapple here!!


----------



## Pinga

I'm a winter melon!!


----------



## MacBabby

It's a SQUASH (with arms and legs that like to boogie!)


----------



## LittleMinx

Squash x


----------



## linda1

<3


----------



## Gizzyy

Winter Melon! Full term today :happydance:


----------



## LittleMinx

Gizzyy said:


> Winter Melon! Full term today :happydance:

:happydance: congratulations on reaching full term hun x


----------



## Gizzyy

LittleMinx said:


> Gizzyy said:
> 
> 
> Winter Melon! Full term today :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: congratulations on reaching full term hun xClick to expand...

Thank you :) :hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am a prune today yay! :happydance:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Pumpkin! :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

Pineapple!! :happydance:


----------



## wifey2013

Today baby is an Olive!!! Went for a dating ultrasound yesterday, thought I was supposed to be 8 weeks today but turned out I'm 9! Got to hear baby's heartbeat. :)


----------



## DolceBella

I'm officially a prune! Hope it helps with the constipation!


----------



## laurabe

Lettuce!


----------



## Gregsprincess

DolceBella said:


> I'm officially a prune! Hope it helps with the constipation!

 :rofl:

lemon today :dance:


----------



## mommyberry

Papaya already! Feels like days are flying past like a breeze! :)


----------



## MacBabby

Durian Fruit. Isn't that the one that stinks? Ughhhh. Bring on week 34.


----------



## pushmug7

Plum :)


----------



## MacBabby

I've just been looking back over my previous fruit and vegetables :haha:
and it's so lovely to see that the people who were ahead of me now have photographs of their little babies. It makes me really excited, I can't wait to meet my little Monkey. I love you so much :cloud9:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Cantaloupe! And V Day!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissyLissy

Avacados! :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMinx

Durian Fruit x


----------



## Gizzyy

Pumpkin :)


----------



## mommyberry

Grapefruit Tomorrow!!!


----------



## ErinC769

I'm a prune this week! Not the cutest image. But on other sites it says the baby is also the size of a Kumquat. MUCH BETTER :happydance:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Watermelon! Can't believe it - time flies!


----------



## wifey2013

Finally a prune today!! Next scan in 2 weeks from today, time has been passing so slowly so far! I think I'll feel much better once I hit the 12-13 week mark.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Baby is a Squash today! :D

Feels like he is 'squashed' too lol


----------



## Gregsprincess

Navel orange


----------



## laurabe

Rutabaga?! I don't even know what that is lol


----------



## Gregsprincess

laurabe said:


> Rutabaga?! I don't even know what that is lol

it looks like a turnip or sweede type of veg :haha:


----------



## DolceBella

Yay! I'm a lime! That prune was ugly!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Pumpkin for me! :)


----------



## MacBabby

Butternut squash...I think. I need to post to see my ticker!


----------



## Mummy1210

Raspberry this week.


----------



## Leliana

19 weeks and a mango! Wowzers!


----------



## Zebra2023

6 weeks - sweetpea :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm a plum this week I think :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Cauliflower!! :) 25 weeks yay!


----------



## MissyLissy

17 week onions! Chugging along...


----------



## LittleMinx

Butternut Squash x


----------



## Gizzyy

Watermelon but soon to be baby after today :D x


----------



## dcm_mw12

Sweet Pea this week :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Jackfruit!

And so concludes my fruity adventure...

Now just to wait and see how big this jackfruit is gonna get :coffee:

Was lovely following everyone's pregnancies and seeing all the little poppy seeds get bigger every week! :flower:


----------



## wifey2013

This past week went by so slowly! But my little bean is finally the size of a lime!! One week and 1 day until my next scan. Hoping this week goes by a little faster.


----------



## mommyberry

Cantaloupe!!! 24 Weeks and V-day.... :happydance: Yet another milestone crossed! :D


----------



## AerisandAlex

Durian Fruit :)


----------



## Gregsprincess

Avocado


----------



## Yo_Yo

26 weeks=lettuce! :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kiwi this week :) grow baby grow! :happydance:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Blueberry :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Finally a lime :happydance:


----------



## Leliana

Banana :D


----------



## MissyLissy

Sweet potatos! :thumbup:


----------



## MacBabby

Coconut x


----------



## janine0187

Blueberry


----------



## LittleMinx

Coconut x


----------



## emeeorevan

mine is a lime!


----------



## harlantr1

Green olive!


----------



## wifey2013

Feeling great this morning, finally 12 weeks!! Baby is the size of a Plum. Can't wait until our scan tomorrow and next week when we can finally tell people!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Butternut Squash! *phew* almost didnt make it this far lol

Hoping he sticks around for the coconut :)


----------



## Gregsprincess

onion


----------



## southerngirl2

I've got an orange seed! :)


----------



## MacBabby

Honeydew Melon and 90% baked. We're so excited to meet baby, eeks.


----------



## Leliana

Pomegranate - was a banana last week, I am curious to see if a pomegranate is indeed larger!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Rutabaga...whatever that is! :haha: 27 weeks-third trimester! :happydance:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Plum :yipee:


----------



## mommyberry

Cauliflower since 3 days... just realized I had to update here :D


----------



## dcm_mw12

Raspberry as of today ;) , really excited !


----------



## dovkav123

I am 13w6d and I am a lemon size!
more videos at youtube dovkav
Here is my 12 weeks preg, vlog
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5G94ZcowDE

here I can show you my 1st trimester fruits!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06AeWwILdDY


----------



## MissyLissy

19 week mangos!


----------



## LittleMinx

Honeydew x


----------



## AerisandAlex

Coconut!!! Yay :D


----------



## wifey2013

Peach today! Had my 13 week Dr's apt and all looks great!


----------



## Gregsprincess

sweet potato


----------



## mommyberry

Lettuce!!! :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Eggplant/Aubergine 28 weeks :)


----------



## River54

Sweet pea!! 6 weeks :)


----------



## laurabe

cucumber!


----------



## ladders

Just a little olive!


----------



## Shey

Olive this week


----------



## dcm_mw12

9 weeks today , green olive :)


----------



## MissyLissy

Finally a 20 week banana! Anatomy scan day!! Felt like it would never come...:happydance:


----------



## dovkav123

MissyLissy, good luck on your scan! 5 weeks to wait till my scan!

I am 15 weeks today. What fruit am I?


----------



## Ambzie

Hi ladies
How do i get my fruit ticker?


----------



## wifey2013

Ambzie said:


> Hi ladies
> How do i get my fruit ticker?

Click on any of ours, this should link you to the site where you can get one :)


----------



## LittleMinx

Winter Melon - Full Term :wohoo: x


----------



## MacBabby

I don't think I posted, I'm winter melon too, yeay x


----------



## mommyberry

Rutabaga!? Whatever that is!!! 27 weeks!!! :wohoo:


----------



## wifey2013

Lemon! And officially considering myself in the second trimester! Can't believe I'm already 1/3 of the way there :)


----------



## harlantr1

I'm a lime this week!! :happydance:


----------



## AerisandAlex

Honey dew!!
I know I'm not full term yet, but I'm so excited because the doctors say he's okay to deliver now should he want to come because we were worried about him coming so much earlier... so this is his 'pretend' fullterm week :D


----------



## MacBabby

Jeepers, a pumpkin!!! Bloomin' feels like it too.


----------



## Gregsprincess

Mango


----------



## River54

Blueberry :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Acorn squash! 29 weeks! :)


----------



## BethanyNBump

My baby is the size of a peach! 

I downloaded this app called "Cute Fruit" to my husband's iPhone so that he can feel connected without too many details.  Every week there is a cute picture like this:

https://s29.postimg.org/b94dub02b/image.jpg


----------



## dcm_mw12

A prune , I'm excited as the weeks continue


----------



## MissyLissy

I've got two pomegranates in me as of today!


----------



## linz1988

Cant wait till im a grapefruit


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am a naval orange this week!!


----------



## LittleMinx

My last fruit update as my c-section is today :happydance:

Pumpkin :) xx


----------



## kellyc1987

Poppyseed - 4 weeks


----------



## wifey2013

LittleMinx said:


> My last fruit update as my c-section is today :happydance:
> 
> Pumpkin :) xx

So exciting!!! Congrats!


----------



## Shey

Prune


----------



## wifey2013

Navel orange today!! Wooooo!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Winter Melon!!


----------



## mommyberry

Eggplant! :dance:


----------



## amandakelley

Mango!


----------



## tinymumma

I haven't posted in here for ages! 
Pineapple for me. Pity it gives me such bad reflux :haha:


----------



## Gregsprincess

banana :wohoo: half baked


----------



## ladders

Lime! can't wait till im a plum when I get my first scan!


----------



## southerngirl2

blueberry as of yesterday! :)


----------



## River54

Raspberry!


----------



## Leliana

Cantaloupe today :D


----------



## Yo_Yo

Cucumber! :) 30 weeks :happydance:


----------



## MacBabby

39 weeks, I can officially say, 'I carried a watermelon' a la Dirty Dancing yeay x


----------



## dcm_mw12

Lime :)


----------



## Shey

Lime


----------



## MissyLissy

22 week papayas :)


----------



## mommyberry

Acorn squash tomorrow!!! :happydance:


----------



## AerisandAlex

Baby is a Pumpkin today!! So excited to make it here, I wonder if we'll see the watermelon stage, guess we'll see :D


----------



## wifey2013

Baby's an avocado today!!! 13 more days until I get to hear that sweet heartbeat again and 34 days until we find out if we're team blue or team pink... not that I'm counting ;)


----------



## Gregsprincess

Pomegranate :shock:


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Just a little blueberry this week. Amazing how something so small can make you feel SO SICK.


----------



## MacBabby

Finally, a Jackfruit :happydance:
No sign of this thing coming out any day soon :coffee:
Come on, we're ready for you x


----------



## Leliana

My little one is now a cauliflower!


----------



## River54

Olive :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Finally reached plum ! I remember at 8 weeks I was eating plums thinking about the size and everything.


----------



## Shey

Plum


----------



## Tove

I have a little poppyseed growing in me :cloud9:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Pineapple baby! 31 weeks :)


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Plum!


----------



## cncem

I don't have a fruit veggie ticker but busytulip posted a link of baby's size in terms of junkfood and Macie is the size of a banana split,lol. When I told hubby that he immediately wanted an icecream ha. I think he is having sympathy junk food cravings. But she weighed 1 pound 4 ounces at last ultrasound at 23 weeks 2 days. A pound and a quarter is hardly a banana split haha (or is it?).


----------



## MissyLissy

I've got two grapefruits in me this week!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

According to The Bump baby is a sweet pea today. 
But according to Ovia baby is a blueberry!


----------



## Zebra2023

Peach as of tomorrow


----------



## wifey2013

Baby's an Onion! Time is passing much faster than at the beginning now. In three weeks we'll be half way there!!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Baby boy is officially a Watermelon! :D


----------



## dcm_mw12

Peach !! :) so excited


----------



## River54

Prune :)


----------



## Shey

Peach


----------



## MissyLissy

Finally v-day cantaloupes! :happydance:


----------



## mommyberry

Cucumber... getting impatient now!!! :D


----------



## Bethi22

poppyseed :)


----------



## River54

Lime :)


----------



## wifey2013

A little late on my update but either way, baby's the size of a sweet potato today!!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Lemon :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Durian fruit! :) 33 weeks...only 48 days to go until EDD!!


----------



## RaspberryK

Lemon, must be a pretty big one though... 

Xx


----------



## curlykate

I'm finally a lime! Woo hoo!


----------



## MissyLissy

25 week cauliflowers!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Raspberry today! <3


----------



## Tmb0047

I guess I just made it to raspberry as well :)

Snowbunny - Looks like we are sharing a due date!


----------



## kenzaaay

Raspberry! :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Banana! :)


----------



## RaspberryK

A naval orange, which is silly as next week is avadaco which is smaller? ! Lol xx


----------



## wifey2013

Baby's a mango! I can't believe how fast the days are going by! 12 more days until we know if we are team pink or blue!


----------



## Kiwiberry

wifey2013 said:


> Baby's a mango! I can't believe how fast the days are going by! 12 more days until we know if we are team pink or blue!

It really does go so fast!! I feel like it was yesterday that I got my :bfp:.


----------



## WhaatToExpect

raspberry!!! :D


----------



## Yo_Yo

Butternut squash!! :)


----------



## River54

Plum!


----------



## bumblebeexo

Peach!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Navel orange


----------



## MissyLissy

Two heads of lettuce! Last week in the second tri!


----------



## Kiwiberry

MissyLissy said:


> Two heads of lettuce! Last week in the second tri!

Boy / Girl twins that is so amazing!! <3. Do you have a journal?


----------



## Tmb0047

Olive :)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Olive here! :)


----------



## Leliana

Eggplant (or Aubergine!!) :D


----------



## HopingCarter

As of today, I'm an Olive!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Pomegranate!


----------



## wifey2013

Banana today!! We've made it half way!! Woooooo! Gender scan in 6 days!


----------



## Kiwiberry

wifey2013 said:


> Banana today!! We've made it half way!! Woooooo! Gender scan in 6 days!

YAY!! The big day is almost here!!


----------



## Millhaven

wifey2013 said:


> Banana today!! We've made it half way!! Woooooo! Gender scan in 6 days!

Wooohooo! :happydance:

I'm a plum. :happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

Avocado


----------



## Shey

Lemon


----------



## Yo_Yo

Coconut baby! 35 weeks! :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Avocado


----------



## Christinee

A lime.. its hard to believe its that big already. So cute.


----------



## MissyLissy

Third tri rutabagas!


----------



## Tmb0047

Prune :)


----------



## River54

Peach!


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Prune! :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Onion :)


----------



## Christinee

A plum!


----------



## CassieSims

Lime :)


----------



## wifey2013

Our baby BOY is the size of a Pomegranate!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Papaya!


----------



## laurabe

pumpkin! yikes


----------



## Tove

Green olive according to my ticker or wild strawberry according to my Ovia app :)


----------



## River54

Lemon! :)


----------



## Leliana

Cucumber! :D


----------



## Yo_Yo

Honeydew!! One more week until full term!! :happydance:


----------



## Shey

Orange


----------



## RaspberryK

An onion? Feels like a giant onion in there. Xx


----------



## curlykate

Woo hoo! A lemon!


----------



## MissyLissy

I've got 2 28 week eggplants today!


----------



## Tmb0047

Lime :)


----------



## LuckyMama13

A baby sweet pea!


----------



## mayacat

Olive! Working up to prune tomorrow :D
I'm pretty proud of myself for figuring out the ticker thing too, lol.


----------



## Millhaven

Today I'm a peach, tomorrow I'll be a lemon. :D


----------



## mommyberry

Butternut Squash!!! :dance:


----------



## dcm_mw12

An onion :)


----------



## wifey2013

Our baby boy is the size of a papaya!


----------



## tjayne07

Mango :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Yay!! Full term today with my little Winter Melon!! :happydance:


----------



## Shey

Avocado


----------



## Zebra2023

Sweet potato


----------



## dcm_mw12

Sweet potato today :) so excited !


----------



## MissyLissy

Acorn squash


----------



## Tmb0047

A ripe apricot with legs! I much prefer my ovia app fruit descriptions :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Very early days compared to everyone else but I'm still excited to make it to Appleseed! Yay!


----------



## BSelck24

Last day as a blueberry! :happydance:


----------



## wifey2013

Grapefruit today!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Apple seed today!


----------



## Christina86

Blueberry!


----------



## mommyberry

Honeydew! Just one more week to term!!! :dance:


----------



## Tove

Lime! Seems quite big!! :)


----------



## Munchkin30

I must be a lime too!


----------



## River54

Avocado today :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

Mango :) ;)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Peach! :)


----------



## MissyLissy

Two cucumbers as of today. Call me crazy, but cucumbers seem much smaller than other produce I have already been!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Pumpkin!! :) only two more fruits to go, maybe less, hopefully no more lol


----------



## LuckyMama13

Raspberry! Soon to be an olive on Thursday!


----------



## wifey2013

Cantaloupe & V-Day!!! Very excited to reach this milestone!!


----------



## Ellie Bean

We're a sweet pea today! Yay!


----------



## Christina86

We're a raspberry. Will be an olive on Sunday!


----------



## Zebra2023

Banana :)


----------



## HopefulPony

Poppyseed - got my BFP today!


----------



## Tove

My baby is the size of a plum today, doesn't seem much larger than a lime last week!


----------



## Shey

Sweet Potato


----------



## mommyberry

Winter Melon!!! I'm term now :happydance: Time to give eviction notice to the little tenant in there!


----------



## River54

Onion...must be a big onion


----------



## Yo_Yo

Watermelon!! 39 weeks :happydance:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Banana , halfway through


----------



## MissyLissy

Two pineapples. :thumbup:


----------



## Leliana

Durian Fruit at the moment (glad I don't smell like one!) ;)


----------



## Mrs Mc

Cant believe this thread i still going. It was started just when I found out I was pregnant with the twins.

Now Im back with an ickle poppy seed again! :cloud9:


----------



## grace1029

I have a plum! so happy to be 12 weeks! yay!


----------



## Shey

Mango


----------



## River54

Sweet potato &#128516;


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jackfruit! Due date been and gone! Come on baby!!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

32 week squash as of a couple hours ago! Clipping along!


----------



## JennyAshley

omg this thread started in 2012!! Anyway, my little sweet pea is the size of a sweet pea <3


----------



## wifey2013

Forgot to update at the end of last week... Baby is the size of a cauliflower for another 2 days :)


----------



## Christina86

Prune


----------



## Insomniash

blueberry


----------



## Ellie Bean

Large raspberry today!


----------



## wifey2013

Got bumped up two days at the Dr's office today! Baby K is now the size of a lettuce!!


----------



## River54

Mango &#128525;


----------



## Christina86

I am a lime today!


----------



## MissyLissy

Durian Fruit! Four weeks or less until my c-section! Oh my!!!:happydance:


----------



## oceania

Appleseed :)


----------



## HopefulPony

Sweetpea!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Papaya :)


----------



## Shey

Banana


----------



## wifey2013

Rutabaga / turnip :p


----------



## River54

Banana &#128516;


----------



## Leliana

Not done this for a while - looks like I'm a honeydew melon!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Grapefruit &#128522;


----------



## Christina86

Plum!


----------



## HopefulPony

Blueberry!!!


----------



## JumpingIn

Itty bitty apple pip :)


----------



## MissyLissy

34 weeks = butternut squash x2!


----------



## Shey

Pomegranate


----------



## wifey2013

Eggplant!!


----------



## BSelck24

Made it to plum!! :happydance:


----------



## Ellie Bean

I'm a kumquat/prune/strawberry haha all of those are about the same size so take your pick lol


----------



## Shey

Papaya


----------



## nilllabean26

i dont get it. i like strawberry yogurt now


is it what fruit you look like .. feel like...


----------



## wifey2013

nilllabean26 said:


> i dont get it. i like strawberry yogurt now
> 
> 
> is it what fruit you look like .. feel like...

It's your baby's size compared to a fruit! lol, like in most of our tickers :)


----------



## River54

Pomegranate


----------



## Leliana

I'm a Winter Melon :D


----------



## Christina86

Peach :flower:


----------



## MissyLissy

Today I am a pair of coconuts! Getting really close now!


----------



## JumpingIn

Sweet pea :cloud9:


----------



## wifey2013

Acorn squash! 11 weeks to go :) :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

Size of a lime today! Yay only 1 more week until we officially announce!


----------



## HopefulPony

Raspberry! Celebrated by going into hospital with hyperemesis :( but feel so much better now.


----------



## Sparkle_13

Plum! I made it to 12 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Leliana

He is the size of a pumpkin! This is also my last 'fruit' update as my little dude will be making his appearance in the world in 3 days time :D


----------



## Christina86

I am a lemon today! =]


----------



## Shey

Grapefruit


----------



## HopefulPony

Olive! :)


----------



## RaspberryK

25 weeks - cauliflower, sure feels bigger than a cauliflower xx


----------



## ajarvis

Poppyseed! Teeny tiny <3


----------



## MissyLissy

Two 36 week Honeydews. :happydance: Excited to have made it this far with twins! Hoping to make it just one more week. :)


----------



## River54

Papaya!


----------



## wifey2013

Cucumber baby! Final stretch, 10 weeks to go!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Apple Seed 

Trying to get my ticker working....let see if it is.


----------



## JumpingIn

Blueberry :happydance:


----------



## Christina86

I switched yesterday. I am now a naval orange at 15 weeks!! It seems like it's going so quickly. But so slowly at the same time (I know that probably makes no sense!)


----------



## Keyval

Poppy seed :)


----------



## JumpingIn

Raspberry today, but I know for a fact that 2 days ago my little one was measured at 10.5mm, so more a blueberry size still :cloud9:


----------



## ajarvis

Apple seed!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Lettuce &#128515;&#128516;


----------



## wifey2013

Pineapple at 31 weeks!! Single digit countdown begins! NINE WEEKS LEFT!


----------



## Shey

Cantaloupe


----------



## River54

Canteloupe :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Poppyseed!


----------



## Shey

Cauliflower


----------



## JumpingIn

I'm grape/cherry/olive this week :)


----------



## Keyval

Apple seed :)


----------



## Christina86

I am an avacado


----------



## grumpygal76

:)


----------



## wifey2013

32 week squash! 8 weeks to go!!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Rutabaga &#9786;


----------



## Ellie Bean

Lemon!


----------



## River54

Cauliflower :)


----------



## JumpingIn

Prune!


----------



## wifey2013

33 week durian fruit (whatever that is lol)! 7 weeks to go!!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Eggplant &#127814;


----------



## Shey

Rutabaga


----------



## dcm_mw12

Acorn squash


----------



## JumpingIn

Lime :D


----------



## wifey2013

34 week Butternut Squash!! Only 6 weeks to go!!!!!!


----------



## Shey

Eggplant


----------



## River54

Rutabaga


----------



## Christina86

Mango today!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Cucumber today :) :) :)


----------



## wifey2013

35 week coconut!!! 5 weeks to go!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Raspberry today! :D


----------



## dcm_mw12

Pineapple &#127821;&#127821;&#127821;&#127821;


----------



## wifey2013

36 weeks honeydew!! Only 4 weeks to go!!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Squash ;)


----------



## Tasha

Prune :dance:


----------



## Keyval

Prune :)


----------



## Shey

Cucumber


----------



## Christina86

21 weeks today and pomegranate!


----------



## jbk

Green olive :)


----------



## Pink1981

Apple seed x


----------



## k4th

Raspberry!! :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Mango :happydance: mangos are delicious here at the moment. I might have to eat one for my little mango


----------



## wifey2013

37 week Winter Melon!!! Full term today, 3 weeks to go! Whoooohoooo!!


----------



## xprincessx

My peanut is a poppy seed right now!


----------



## Shorty88

12 weeks on Thursday  think that is a plum ?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Here's mine, here's mine!! Blueberry! Congratulations everyone.


----------



## k4th

Green olive today!

& officially a foetus :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

Mango currently will be a banana on Wed! Ahh can't believe we're almost halfway thru this pregnancy! So excited to meet this little boy!


----------



## River54

Cucumber!


----------



## Christina86

Papaya!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Durian fruit :)


----------



## jbk

Prune :)


----------



## pumpkin90

My little one is the size of a Grape :)! Grow so fast already :)


----------



## Pink1981

Yay a blueberry!


----------



## Catiren

RAWR an onion

but measuring the size of a dragonfruit


----------



## wifey2013

38 weeks and baby is the size a pumpkin!! Only 2 weeks until his due date!!!!


----------



## xprincessx

My little one is an apple seed now!


----------



## k4th

Bubs is a prune!!! Looks huge on the ticker considering I can't feel a thing lol!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Butternut squash !


----------



## ellahopesky

im a poppy seed lol teeny tiny still x


----------



## Lirpa11

I'm a poppy seed too! Nearly a sesame seed though! :) grow lil jelly bean grow big and strong!


----------



## Pink1981

Oooh, now a raspberry!


----------



## wifey2013

Watermelon as of yesterday!! 6 days until his due date!


----------



## xprincessx

sweet pea today!


----------



## EmSmith1980

Im a Sesame seed this week. Very nearly a lentil. &#128513;


----------



## River54

Squash!


----------



## k4th

Lime!

So excited to be a lime!


----------



## ellahopesky

Sesame seed


----------



## dcm_mw12

Cocount :)


----------



## jbk

Plum as of yesterday :)


----------



## wifey2013

40 weeks, Jackfruit!! We're ready to meet you little guy!!


----------



## bubb1es

Appleseed :)


----------



## xprincessx

Blueberry this week! Can't believe how much bigger that is compared to the poppy seed it was just 3 weeks ago! Madness


----------



## Pink1981

Green olive!


----------



## MamaBunny2

My September Sweet Pea is currently the size of a sweet pea!


----------



## k4th

Plum :)


----------



## vs011

Wanted to post in here for some time. I'm a plum!


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'm a navel orange!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Honey dew


----------



## jbk

Peach :)


----------



## Christina86

Cauliflower!


----------



## River54

Durian fruit !


----------



## River54

Butternut squash !


----------



## dcm_mw12

Winter melon


----------



## k4th

Peach :)


----------



## Tove

Acorn squash :)


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

Raspberry!


----------



## xprincessx

raspberry!


----------



## Pink1981

Prune!


----------



## bubb1es

blueberry :)


----------



## Pink1981

Lime :)


----------



## nicem815

A lime!!! :-D


----------



## MileyMamma

Graduating to what I think is a mango tomorrow!


----------



## Shey

Honeydew


----------



## River54

Coconut :)


----------



## xprincessx

I'm a green olive today


----------



## Catiren

Papaya!


----------



## Pink1981

Plum!


----------



## spicyorange

Green Olive (is a green Olive a different size to a black one I wonder??- just seems so specific!)


----------



## xprincessx

Prune today!


----------



## Khadijah-x

Our little sweet pea is a September sweet pea :hugs:

Blueberry next week... I am also a fruit stalker who knows all the fruits... :happydance:


----------



## MileyMamma

I'm a banana!


----------



## KBCupcake

A prune. :)


----------



## xprincessx

lime!


----------



## k4th

Avocado :happydance:


----------



## Pink1981

Peach!


----------



## Shey

Pumpkin


----------



## spicyorange

I hit lime today :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Lime today at 11 weeks!


(I think the last time I posted I was a sweet pea!)​


----------



## spicyorange

MamaBunny2 said:


> Lime today at 11 weeks!
> View attachment 843649
> 
> 
> (I think the last time I posted I was a blueberry)​

Lovely pic


----------



## anabellaw

I'm a green olive today &#9825;


----------



## k4th

Onion <3


----------



## xprincessx

plum


----------



## Pink1981

Lemon!


----------



## MileyMamma

22 weeks tomorrow, wonder what fruit I will be!


----------



## klouise1993

I'm only a small blueberry at the moment at week 7 &#128540; xxx


----------



## xprincessx

Peach!


----------



## k4th

Sweet potato


----------



## Koifish

I am a lime but will change on Friday :)


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I'm a blueberry, but tomorrow I'll be a raspberry!


----------



## HopefulPony

Eggplant?

ETA: ooh no, cauliflower!


----------



## adr75050

How do I get a fruit ticker? I was told to click on someone else's ticker and it would take me to the page to build my own. It did and I copy and pasted the info in my signature but all I get is this?


----------



## adr75050

Oh my gosh!! i figured it out! Awesome!


----------



## Pink1981

I'm a navel Orange


----------



## xprincessx

Lemon! That's huge! Cannot believe there is something the size of a lemon in me and I can't even feel it, that's nuts!


----------



## k4th

Mango!


----------



## anabellaw

Lime here x


----------



## MileyMamma

Happy v day to me and my little boy bump! 24 weeks down 14 to go!


----------



## HopefulPony

Rutabaga - what's that?!


----------



## xprincessx

^ never heard of it! How strange


----------



## xprincessx

just looked it up, apparently it's a cross between turnip and cabbage.


----------



## katieebugg

im a sweet little Appleseed :):baby::laugh2:


----------



## anabellaw

Plum this week! X


----------



## xprincessx

Navel orange!

Every week I buy the fruit the ticker says so bought my orange today! Not sure what the heck I will do when I get a rutabunga or whatever it was called :rofl:


----------



## mybabydreams

Prune! Cant wait to get past the small fruit stages, so ill have had my scan and know its actually a baby and not some undigested fruit in there! Xx


----------



## k4th

It's banana week! Half way there :happydance:


----------



## xprincessx

Avocado!

I can remember it like yesterday being a little poppy seed and being envious of all the lemons and now I'm an avocado!! Time is flying this pregnancy


----------



## tallybee

Aww I love looking at the fruits! Still a prune here but been for private scan and all looks perfect <3


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Prune! Tomorrow I'll be a lemon.


----------



## k4th

Pomegranate :)


----------



## bathbabe

Im a lime! Im a lime! x


----------



## xprincessx

we are an onion!!


----------



## k4th

Papaya :)


----------



## MileyMamma

What on Earth is my fruit? Never heard of it before!


----------



## ellahopesky

As of today I am an avocado!


----------



## xprincessx

Today we are a sweet potato! Can't believe I have been posting in here for 14 weeks now, it has gone so fast! To think DD was only a tiny poppyseed then, barely visible to the eye, and is now a fully fledged sweet potato!!


----------



## k4th

Grapefruit :happydance:


----------



## tallybee

Plum! :p


----------



## bathbabe

I think im a peach this week :D :happydance: xx


----------



## HopefulPony

A cucumber!


----------



## bunnyhop

Avocado :thumbup:


----------



## prettybirdy27

Poppyseed, going on sesame seed!


----------



## tallybee

Awww mines a peach now xx


----------



## Mrs G

Just turned from a prune to a lime!! :happydance: xx


----------



## xprincessx

Mango! Can't believe only a week until a banana, sounds so big!


----------



## k4th

Cantaloupe!!


----------



## Pink1981

Banana!!


----------



## xprincessx

Banana today! Can't believe we are already half way, it has gone much faster than my pregnancy with DS did, probably because I am so busy with him this time!


----------



## k4th

Cauliflower :)


----------



## HopefulPony

A squash!


----------



## bathbabe

Orange!!


----------



## Embo78

I'm an olive :)


----------



## xprincessx

Pomegranate!


----------



## Pink1981

Grapefruit


----------



## HopefulPony

A butternut squash!


----------



## k4th

Rutabaga & I'm officially third tri!! :happydance:

Oh & I googled a rutabaga & it's a swede for those of us in the uk :winkwink:


----------



## xprincessx

Papaya!


----------



## Pink1981

Grapefruit!


----------



## Kassy

Size of a cucumber, lol.


----------



## Embo78

Lime :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Cucumber!


----------



## tallybee

Today an avocado, tomorrow an onion.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Poppyseed!


----------



## bathbabe

Onion!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Apple seed


----------



## k4th

Aubergine :)


----------



## EleanoirRigby

lime! :D


----------



## xprincessx

Grapefruit!


----------



## HopefulPony

A coconut? Really?! It's got to be bigger than that at 35 weeks!


----------



## Pink1981

Cauliflower x


----------



## bathbabe

Sweet potato x


----------



## Embo78

Plum :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sweet pea


----------



## xprincessx

Cantaloupe!


----------



## dbluett

I will be a sweet pea tomorrow.


----------



## Pink1981

Lettuce!


----------



## Embo78

Peach :)


----------



## charliekay

Plum :)


----------



## bathbabe

I think im a mango this week x


----------



## Tink1o5

Sweetpotato


----------



## tallybee

bathbabe said:


> I think im a mango this week x

Yeah we're mango this week too (19) :flower:


----------



## xprincessx

Cauliflower!


----------



## Miniamo

Just become a banana today!


----------



## Embo78

Lemon :)


----------



## k4th

Cucumber :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Blueberry


----------



## HopefulPony

A pumpkin!


----------



## xprincessx

Lettuce!


----------



## k4th

Pineapple :)


----------



## Embo78

Orange :)


----------



## bathbabe

Banana :) x


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Butternut Squash!


----------



## tallybee

Aww look at them all! :cloud9: banana here until tomorrow - Will be Pomegranate then x


----------



## tallybee

The pomegranate is here!!


----------



## Pink1981

Eggplant!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Raspberry


----------



## ellahopesky

Rutabaga - whatever that is! :haha:


----------



## tallybee

ellahopesky said:


> Rutabaga - whatever that is! :haha:

i've always wondered that :lol: is it like a swede??


----------



## ellahopesky

tallybee said:


> ellahopesky said:
> 
> 
> Rutabaga - whatever that is! :haha:
> 
> i've always wondered that :lol: is it like a swede??Click to expand...

i think so :) :thumbup:


----------



## xprincessx

Rutabaga!! and 3rd trimester eeeeek


----------



## Pink1981

Acorn squash?!?!


----------



## Embo78

Avocado


----------



## bathbabe

No idea what 22weeks is? Anyone?? X


----------



## xprincessx

bathbabe said:


> No idea what 22weeks is? Anyone?? X

Papaya x


----------



## charliekay

Peach x


----------



## tallybee

Yeah I will become papaya on sunday 

Oh has missed pomegranate week due to being away for work :-(


----------



## AmandaBanana

blueberry :)


----------



## AmandaBanana

ellahopesky said:


> tallybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellahopesky said:
> 
> 
> Rutabaga - whatever that is! :haha:
> 
> i've always wondered that :lol: is it like a swede??Click to expand...
> 
> i think so :) :thumbup:Click to expand...

It's a turnip. :)


----------



## xprincessx

Eggplant!


----------



## k4th

Durian fruit :wacko:

I googled & apparently it's spikey & smelly! Delightful!


----------



## Pink1981

Cucumber x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Olive!


----------



## BethMaassen

Mine is lime!


----------



## bathbabe

Grapefruit? X


----------



## Embo78

Onion :)


----------



## xprincessx

Acorn squash!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Prune!


----------



## Pink1981

Pineapple!


----------



## cherryness

apple seed >.< hahah


----------



## Embo78

Sweet potato


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lime


----------



## xprincessx

Cucumber! 3/4 of the way there!


----------



## k4th

Coconut :)


----------



## Pink1981

Squash!


----------



## Embo78

Mango


----------



## Bevziibubble

Plum


----------



## Bevziibubble

Got dates put forward today so now a peach :)


----------



## k4th

Honeydew :)


----------



## xprincessx

Pineapple!


----------



## Embo78

Banana


----------



## Pink1981

Durian fruit?!


----------



## Keyval

Pumpkin &#128558;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lemon


----------



## bathbabe

Lettuce


----------



## xprincessx

Squash!


----------



## Pink1981

Butternut squash


----------



## Embo78

Pomegranate


----------



## Emiloo

Poppy seed!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Navel orange


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Lime


----------



## k4th

Pumpkin - ready to pop lol!


----------



## xprincessx

Durian fruit!


----------



## Pink1981

Coconut


----------



## Embo78

Papaya


----------



## tallybee

We became eggplant today lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Avocado


----------



## BethMaassen

Avocado


----------



## xprincessx

Butternut squash!


----------



## k4th

Watermelon


----------



## Pink1981

Honeydew melon!! The weeks seem to be flying by!


----------



## CountryBride

My baby girl is now the size of a cauliflower, or rutabaga, depending on the app :)


----------



## ellahopesky

Honeydew


----------



## Embo78

Grapefruit


----------



## xprincessx

Coconut!


----------



## k4th

My last fruit..... Jackfruit!!

Come on baby - we're all ready to meet you!!!!


----------



## CRWx

Raspberry :haha:


----------



## Pink1981

Winter melon


----------



## Embo78

Cantaloupe


----------



## Bevziibubble

onion


----------



## CRWx

Olive!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Prune!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Raspberry :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sweet potato


----------



## xprincessx

Honeydew...with a transverse baby...comfy!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Onion!!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Lime!!!


----------



## Embo78

Cauliflower


----------



## bathbabe

I think im a pineapple this week. Spikey. X


----------



## tummymummy87

Turnip xx


----------



## CRWx

Prune on the bump, strawberry on my ticket xxx


----------



## BethMaassen

Mango.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mango


----------



## xprincessx

Winter melon!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Plum!


----------



## Embo78

Lettuce


----------



## spicyorange

I'm winter melon...I don't know what that is, we don't have such a thing in the UK!


----------



## CRWx

A lime!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Banana


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Mango!


----------



## xprincessx

Pumpkin!


----------



## ellahopesky

Large cantaloupe


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Peach :)


----------



## bathbabe

Pineapple :wohoo:


----------



## Embo78

Rutabaga :shrug: what the heck is one of those :haha:


----------



## CRWx

Embo78 said:


> Rutabaga :shrug: what the heck is one of those :haha:

Googled it, it's our turnip :rofl: xxx


----------



## BethMaassen

As of today, we've got a pomegranate.


----------



## ellahopesky

As of last Saturday, Wintermelon


----------



## Bevziibubble

Pomegranate


----------



## CRWx

Plum :D


----------



## Ever_After

Ear of corn


----------



## salamander91

Blueberry!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Lemon :)


----------



## Embo78

Eggplant (aubergine) a little early cos we're going on holiday in the morning so i won't have time to update this week's fruit!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Plum :)


----------



## BethMaassen

Papaya!


----------



## ellahopesky

Swiss chard


----------



## CRWx

Scan moved me forward, bubs is now a peach!


----------



## tallybee

We've just entered butternut squash week


----------



## Bevziibubble

Papaya


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Navel orange :)


----------



## CRWx

Lemon!


----------



## Embo78

Acorn squash


----------



## ArcaneAscent

*Your pregnancy: 27 weeks:*
_"This week, your baby weighs almost 2 pounds (about the size of a head of cauliflower) and is about 14 1/2 inches long."_


----------



## Bevziibubble

Grapefruit


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Poppyseed today! :happydance:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

We are an avocado :)


----------



## tallybee

Coconut week here!


----------



## CRWx

Navel orange!


----------



## Embo78

Cucumber


----------



## Bevziibubble

Canteloupe


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Appleseed!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1cacf4.aspx


----------



## salamander91

Prune :)


----------



## mac1979

I'm a lime.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

It's not a fruit but this week we are an onion :)


----------



## CRWx

Avocado!


----------



## Nikki1979

Navel Orange


----------



## Embo78

Pineapple


----------



## Bevziibubble

Cauliflower


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Sweet pea! :)

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1cacf4.aspx


----------



## NextMinute

squash!


----------



## mac1979

I'm a plum!!!


----------



## CRWx

Onion :haha:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Sweet potato :)


----------



## Embo78

Squash


----------



## tallybee

Pumpkin and gosh she feels every bit of it lol come on out baby x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lettuce


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Blueberry! :)

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1cacf4.aspx


----------



## mac1979

I'm a peach!


----------



## CRWx

Sweet potato!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Cauliflower. :)


----------



## NennaKay

Currently 19 weeks and rocking the mango!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Mango!


----------



## Embo78

Durian fruit


----------



## Nikki1979

Onion!


----------



## BethMaassen

rutabaga!


----------



## tallybee

Watermelon :shock:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Rutabaga


----------



## mac1979

Lemon!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Lettuce. :)


----------



## CRWx

Mango!


----------



## NennaKay

Moving up to the halfway fruit... Banana!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Banana!


----------



## Nikki1979

Sweet potato


----------



## Embo78

Butternut squash


----------



## hellojello25

I'm a lime! Well, the baby is anyways haha


----------



## tallybee

Jackfruit 

Come out now baby girl please xxx


----------



## hellojello25

We're a plum this week! :)


----------



## mac1979

Orange, how the heck did that happen???


----------



## NextMinute

Wow a coconut now!


----------



## CRWx

Banana! :happydance:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Pomegranate:)


----------



## Nikki1979

Mango


----------



## Embo78

Coconut :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Acorn squash


----------



## mac1979

Holy crap...an avocado.


----------



## zmzerbe

I have an app that tells me 4 different categories of size... 
1) Fruits & Vegetables
2) Parisian Bakery
3) Fun & Games
4) Weird-but-cute Animals

This week baby is the size of a 
1) Hoss Avocado
2) An Eclair
3) A Multi-tool
4) A Yellow Canary
and my ticker below says pear I believe


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Papaya!


----------



## dani_tinks

Orange :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Banana :)


----------



## Embo78

Honeydew


----------



## CRWx

Pomegranate x


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Lime! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Cucumber


----------



## zmzerbe

1) Fruits & Vegetables = Dill Pickle
2) Parisian Bakery = Poire belle Helene
3) Fun & Games = Action Figure
4) Weird-but-cute Animals = Philippine Tarsier
My ticker says Grapefruit!


----------



## vaniilla

poppy seed!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Grapefruit


----------



## NennaKay

Moving up to grapefruit!


----------



## Nikki1979

Pomegranate


----------



## Embo78

Winter melon


----------



## Bevziibubble

Pineapple


----------



## BethMaassen

I am currently a pineapple as well.


----------



## vaniilla

Appleseed


----------



## zmzerbe

1) Fruits & Vegetables = Pomegranate
2) Parisian Bakery = Creme Brulee
3) Fun & Games = Came Console Controller (pictures a ps2 controller)
4) Weird-but-cute Animals = Chipmunk 
My ticker says Mango!


----------



## dani_tinks

Onion :D


----------



## Embo78

Pumpkin!! How very fitting :haha:


----------



## mac1979

Sweet potato


----------



## vaniilla

Maine blueberry/ pomegranate seed


----------



## zmzerbe

1) Fruits & Vegetables = Sweet Potato
2) Parisian Bakery = Croissant
3) Fun & Games = Slingshot
4) Weird-but-cute Animals = Sugar glider
My ticker says Papaya!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Squash


----------



## dani_tinks

Sweet potato


----------



## Nikki1979

Grapefruit


----------



## CRWx

Cantaloupe!


----------



## Embo78

Watermelon


----------



## mac1979

A mango! How did that happen?


----------



## vaniilla

tiny raspberry :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Durian fruit


----------



## Embo78

Last one - jackfruit


----------



## vaniilla

Grape :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

I'm a nanner.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Butternut squash


----------



## CRWx

Lettuce!


----------



## mac1979

Pomegranate!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Coconut


----------



## CRWx

Rutabaga which I think is our turnip? :haha:


----------



## dani_tinks

Pomegranate


----------



## vaniilla

strawberry :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Honeydew


----------



## dani_tinks

Papaya


----------



## CRWx

Eggplant


----------



## vaniilla

fig :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Winter melon


----------



## carolinecabre

Lime


----------



## salamander91

Grapefruit


----------



## dani_tinks

Grapefruit x


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Mango!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1cc07c.aspx


----------



## mac1979

I'm a cantaloupe. V Day!!!!


----------



## vaniilla

Peach (as of midnight) :haha:

Happy V day mac1979 :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Pumpkin


----------



## zmzerbe

Bevziibubble said:


> Pumpkin

Ouch lol.


----------



## zmzerbe

Fruits & Vegetables: Garden Eggplant
Parisian Bakery: Demi-Baguette 
Fun & Games: GI Joe
Weird-but-cute Animals: Atlantic Puffin

Ticker: Cauliflower


----------



## dani_tinks

Cantaloupe


----------



## babyjan

A banana squash


----------



## Bevziibubble

:haha:


zmzerbe said:


> Bevziibubble said:
> 
> 
> Pumpkin
> 
> Ouch lol.Click to expand...


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Pineapple :)


----------



## babyjan

Just turned cauliflower


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Banana - halfway there!

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1cc07c.aspx


----------



## mac1979

She is a cauliflower.


----------



## CRWx

Cucumber :shock:


----------



## Abii

Poppyseed:haha::blush:


----------



## vaniilla

Peach :D (as of midnight )


----------



## Bevziibubble

Watermelon!


----------



## dani_tinks

Cauliflower


----------



## CRWx

Pineapple :shock:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Last one! Jackfruit!


----------



## vaniilla

Peach :)


----------



## salamander91

Lettuce :)


----------



## dani_tinks

Lettuce too!


----------



## babyjan

I think mine says cabbage but also a lettuce x


----------



## CRWx

Squash :shock:


----------



## mac1979

Rutabaga!


----------



## vaniilla

pear or naval orange (as of midnight!)


----------



## dani_tinks

Rutabaga


----------



## CRWx

Durian!


----------



## ehjmorris

Pear or naval orange :)


----------



## vaniilla

Avocado/Dill pickle.


----------



## dani_tinks

Eggplant


----------



## ehjmorris

Avacado


----------



## CRWx

Butternut squash :)


----------



## vaniilla

Turnip, mango or pear :haha:


----------



## dani_tinks

Acorn squash


----------



## CRWx

Coconut, which is smaller than a butternut squash usually?! Haha.


----------



## mac1979

Cucumber, getting close!


----------



## ehjmorris

Turnip or onion


----------



## xprincessx

Poppyseed!


----------



## babyjan

Acorn squash x


----------



## Kiki1993

Sweet pea :)


----------



## vaniilla

sweet potato or papaya.


----------



## dani_tinks

Cucumber


----------



## princessellie

My baby is the size of an appleseed :cloud9:


----------



## CRWx

Honeydew Melon :shock:


----------



## ehjmorris

Sweet potato


----------



## vaniilla

Mango/zesty zucchini :haha:


----------



## xprincessx

Appleseed!


----------



## dani_tinks

Pineapple :shock:


----------



## CRWx

Winter melon?! Whatever that may be :haha:


----------



## babyjan

Pineapple :)


----------



## vaniilla

Banana!


----------



## ehjmorris

Mango


----------



## xprincessx

lentil


----------



## krissie328

I'm back with a poppyseed! :happydance:


----------



## CRWx

Pumpkin :argh:


----------



## dani_tinks

Squash!


----------



## theraphosidae

I'm a lime!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Watermelon!


----------



## ehjmorris

Banana


----------



## Blessedbaby

appleseed


----------



## dani_tinks

Durian


----------



## CRWx

Watermelon... :shock: :argh:


----------



## vaniilla

pomegranate :)


----------



## vaniilla

papaya or corn on the cob.


----------



## theraphosidae

Peach!!


----------



## CRWx

Jackfruit as of tomorrow, the last one!


----------



## dani_tinks

Butternut squash!


----------



## babyjan

Cantaloupe


----------



## ehjmorris

Papaya


----------



## vaniilla

Bunch of grapes or aubergine.


----------



## dani_tinks

Coconut


----------



## vaniilla

Cauliflower.


----------



## ehjmorris

Grapefruit


----------



## dani_tinks

Honeydrew


----------



## vaniilla

Cauliflower :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Canteloupe


----------



## dani_tinks

Winter melon


----------



## theraphosidae

Avocado :D


----------



## ehjmorris

Cauliflower


----------



## vaniilla

Lettuce :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Lettuce :)


----------



## vaniilla

Bunch of bananas.


----------



## Jox

Raspberry :kiss:


----------



## dani_tinks

Watermelon :argh:


----------



## ser523

I had to get one! My little pandaling is the size of a sweet pea! :)


----------



## babyjan

Watermelon!


----------



## stiletto_mom

Itty bitty apple seed!


----------



## vaniilla

Tropical coconut.


----------



## dani_tinks

Jackfruit!!


----------



## vaniilla

dani_tinks said:


> Jackfruit!!

Happy due date! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Hawaiian pineapple :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

lemon


----------



## Becki09

Raspberry


----------



## Emsabub

Banana! Until tomorrow..


----------



## theraphosidae

Pomegranate!


----------



## vaniilla

Summer cantaloupe :)


----------



## Emsabub

theraphosidae said:


> Pomegranate!

Exactly the same weeks! Whens your due date?


----------



## Blessedbaby

orange


----------



## vaniilla

romaine lettuce :haha:


----------



## NinjaKitty5

Hmm lets find out :p I think I'm a plum


----------



## vaniilla

Florida pomelo


----------



## theraphosidae

Emsabub said:


> theraphosidae said:
> 
> 
> Pomegranate!
> 
> Exactly the same weeks! Whens your due date?Click to expand...

Sorry I just saw this! My due date is August 29 :)


----------



## Brookejames

Apple seed here. Long Way to go


----------



## vaniilla

Durian fruit


----------



## Yo_Yo

Poppyseed! So tiny!! :)


----------



## vaniilla

butternut squash.


----------



## Blessedbaby

sweet potato


----------



## vaniilla

Bunch of carrots.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Appleseed :)


----------



## Emsabub

Lettuce :D


----------



## vaniilla

papaya :)


----------



## princessellie

My baby is a papaya apparently lol x


----------



## vaniilla

Honeydew melon.


----------



## vaniilla

Winter melon.


----------



## Thorpedo11

A green olive &#128522;


----------



## theraphosidae

Acorn squash!!


----------



## vaniilla

Pumpkin :)


----------



## Thorpedo11

I'm a prune. :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

grapefruit


----------



## vaniilla

Watermelon!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Olive :)


----------



## Thorpedo11

Lime &#128522;


----------



## Blessedbaby

cauliflower


----------



## Thorpedo11

Plum. &#128526;


----------



## Becki09

Mango


----------



## Thorpedo11

Peach &#127825;


----------



## Blessedbaby

lettuce


----------



## Thorpedo11

Lemon &#127819;


----------



## JasmineAnne

Kiwi :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

eggplant


----------



## mumofwon

Poppy seed, although not a fruit lol


----------



## Thorpedo11

Avocado


----------



## Emsabub

Honeydew! &#128522;


----------



## mumofwon

Still a poppy seed... -__- lol


----------



## Thorpedo11

Onion.


----------



## mumofwon

Apple seed. Yay!


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Appleseed


----------



## Emsabub

Winter melon&#128584;


----------



## Becki09

:D


----------



## Thorpedo11

Mango. :)


----------



## xprincessx

Cantaloupe!


----------



## Victoria N

Grapefruit...


----------



## Ellivort

Lemon!
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MacBabby

I think a lime &#128525;


----------



## mumofwon

Acorn Squash. Whatever that is! YAY!


----------



## vaniilla

Apple :)




.... Just three pages ago I was a watermelon :rofl:


----------



## CountryBride

Plum or Lime, depending on the app :) or Roborovski Hamster--which I like even better!


----------



## vaniilla

Avocado


----------



## vaniilla

Pomegranate.


----------



## Shanlee16

Blueberry!


----------



## vaniilla

Sweet potato.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Papaya 22 weeks!


----------



## vaniilla

Mango :)


----------



## vaniilla

small banana!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Heirloom tomato or mango.


----------



## vaniilla

baby bok choi :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Corn on the cob.


----------



## vaniilla

bunch of grapes!


----------



## vaniilla

Head of lettuce.


----------

